# WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ You Hyped For Mania, Yet?



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

WM my ass...


















This year Injurymania seems like a much bigger deal to be honest, I heard Miz made the card yesterday.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wrestlemania is a thing thats still happening? Wha?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Hype for the divas tag match, but not the triple threat title match. Fantastic.

Anyway, i think there's a decent chance that they'll deliver a good show here and some people might be fooled into thinking Mania will be good too.

There's next to nothing to be excited about though, it just feels like any old boring WWE week right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

I can't believe WM is a week from today. It literally does not feel like it in the least. It feels like Unforgiven is next week, at best. Sad, sad state of affairs for WWE right now. The booking of Shane/Taker and H/Reigns has been deplorable. These are supposed to be WM's top matches. Not Unforgivens'.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

I expect to see The Undertaker, Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon, Triple H, Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar, Paul Heyman and Dean Ambrose. I want all three hours to be revolve around those three big matches with the rest of it filled with the other matches and doing their best to sell the other matches like New Day/League of Nations, Divas Triple Threat, US and IC titles please.

I also expect to see or at least a mention of The Rock.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

I only care about Reigns and Triple H at WrestleMania.. Fuck the rest of the matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

That's another thing: The Rock thing hasn't even been added yet.

:ti

What a terrible Road to WM. I look forward to the crowd shitting on certain talents tomorrow and certain aspects of the show like they've been doing for over a month now, as well. :mark:

The fuckery of this Road to WM has me :mark:. So, at least there's that.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Only thing I'm looking forward to is the crowd. It's in Brooklyn so I expect a rowdy crowd.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> That's another thing: The Rock thing hasn't even been added yet.
> 
> :ti
> 
> ...


The rumours are that the reason why the tag titles aren't on the line in the New Day handicap match is because The Rock will end up being their partner and it'll be 4 on 4.

Doubt that's true but would be a Wrestlemania surprise and a reason why New Day don't have their titles on the line.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> The rumours are that the reason why the tag titles aren't on the line in the New Day handicap match is because The Rock will end up being their partner and it'll be 4 on 4.
> 
> Doubt that's true but would be a Wrestlemania surprise and a reason why New Day don't have their titles on the line.


Yeah, I've read that, too. I actually wouldn't be too surprised if that happens. Not saying I definitely see it happening; but it wouldn't shock me at this point.

Either way, no matter what it is; I think it was dumb of WWE to not have Rock on at some point already to announce it. Last time he was on Raw; he popped the rating compared to what they usually get these days. And as we all know; Raw could absolutely have used a ratings pop sometime in the last couple of months. Oh well.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I've read that, too. I actually wouldn't be too surprised if that happens. Not saying I definitely see it happening; but it wouldn't shock me at this point.
> 
> Either way, no matter what it is; I think it was dumb of WWE to not have Rock on at some point already to announce it. Last time he was on Raw; he popped the rating compared to what they usually get these days. And as we all know; Raw could absolutely have used a ratings pop sometime in the last couple of months. Oh well.


I think it'd be a terrible waste of The Rock if I am honest with you. I mean the last time we saw The Rock he and The New Day were having a segment together and The Rock and the Usos took them on. If The Rock is at Wrestlemania then it simply HAS to be for Reigns/HHH.

Also, the fact that the tag titles aren't on the line is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> I think it'd be a terrible waste of The Rock if I am honest with you. I mean the last time we saw The Rock he and The New Day were having a segment together and The Rock and the Usos took them on. If The Rock is at Wrestlemania then it simply HAS to be for Reigns/HHH.
> 
> Also, the fact that the tag titles aren't on the line is absolutely ridiculous.


Yeah, I hear you. I don't know what else there is to do with the guy though, to be honest. Adding him to Reigns/H won't do anything for the match and certainly won't help Reigns with the crowd. I honestly don't think there is much of a fit for Rock at WM this year. Maybe that's why they turned New Day face, so Rock can help them. I have no idea. Like most of the card and feuds; it makes very little sense. And yeah, I don't get how or why the tag titles aren't up for grabs on the biggest show of the year. :drake1 Another thing that makes no sense.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I hear you. I don't know what else there is to do with the guy though, to be honest. Adding him to Reigns/H won't do anything for the match and certainly won't help Reigns with the crowd. I honestly don't think there is much of a fit for Rock at WM this year. Maybe that's why they turned New Day face, so Rock can help them. I have no idea. Like most of the card and feuds; it makes very little sense. And yeah, I don't get how or why the tag titles aren't up for grabs on the biggest show of the year. :drake1 Another thing that makes no sense.


Use him as a foil for a Reigns heel turn. Perhaps The Rock come down to help Reigns win and at the end of Reigns spears him and lifts the title above his head as the crowd continues to shower him with boos.

Next night he mentions how he didn't need The Rock and how he doesn't need the fans. He done all this for the fans because he was sick of The Authority like everyone else and all he got was boos and proceeds to tell the crowd to go screw themselves.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> Use him as a foil for a Reigns heel turn. Perhaps The Rock come down to help Reigns win and at the end of Reigns spears him and lifts the title above his head as the crowd continues to shower him with boos.
> 
> Next night he mentions how he didn't need The Rock and how he doesn't need the fans. He done all this for the fans because he was sick of The Authority like everyone else and all he got was boos and proceeds to tell the crowd to go screw themselves.


:lmao

The Reigns heel turn isn't happening anytime soon; if ever. The guy sells too many t-shirts for that to happen. Plus; Vince has to have his face of the company. 

We can type in these threads all day these fantasy booking ideas; but the vast majority of them have no chance of happening.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> :lmao
> 
> The Reigns heel turn isn't happening anytime soon; if ever. The guy sells too many t-shirts for that to happen. Plus; Vince has to have his face of the company.
> 
> We can type in these threads all day these fantasy booking ideas; but the vast majority of them have no chance of happening.


We'll see.

They aren't going to make the same mistake for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> We'll see.
> 
> They aren't going to make the same mistake for the umpteenth time.


They've already made the same mistake more than an umpteenth time, though. They're not turning Reigns anytime soon. Maybe in a few years from now. But he's getting a long babyface run with the title, at the very least. That is Vince101 booking. I hope you're right, though.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Nikki Bella is joining the babyface divas team.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Perhaps Rock will show up unannounced and reveal he will be in Reigns' corner at WrestleMania?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh god waiting ages for the Ambrose/Lesnar match so to know this is the last RAW before WM makes me FUCKING :banderas :banderas :banderas I can't wait for this match any longer!!!! 
Ambrose gonna rule this RAW again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Surely they'll officially announce Jericho/Styles on Monday?

Saying that, Angle/Benoit only had 6 days' build for WM17, so. With Styles/Y2J, it's been building this past few weeks, esp with the heel turn, i'm sure they'll add it this week.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Brock said:


> Surely they'll officially announce Jericho/Styles on Monday?
> 
> Saying that, Angle/Benoit only had 6 days' build for WM17, so. With Styles/Y2J, it's been building this past few weeks, esp with the heel turn, i'm sure they'll add it this week.


It is a bit odd that Jericho/Styles haven't been announced. For some reason, this doesn't have a big match feel to it. It just feels there at the moment.

Stephanie McMahon was on CBS Sunday Morning promoting Wrestlemania 32.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> It is a bit odd that Jericho/Styles haven't been announced. For some reason, this doesn't have a big match feel to it. It just feels there at the moment.


That's true. It's because they have already had numerous matches already IMO, including one just last month at a PPV, it takes some of the bite and anticipation out of it for me TBH.

They have tried to alter things up a bit with the heel turn and i'm sure that will make the match feel somewhat different, but still.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

WRESTLEMANIA is next Sunday - unbelievable. Like last year I probably won't get excited until after I watch the Hall Of Fame and especially on Sunday as the show approaches. Something about WrestleMania still feels grand in spite of the messy booking on the Road to the grandaddy of them all.

Now I'm thinking back to the fuckin tug o war closing last year's go home show fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

I still can't believe they had Brock Lesnar, of all people, in a tug of war like some kid. fpalm :lol 

I hope Brock suplexes someone tomorrow. That would be cool to see live.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Clique said:


> Now I'm thinking back to the fuckin tug o war closing last year's go home show fpalm


:xzibit

The low point of go home shows, fuck that was BAAAAAAAAD.

Despite them having fucking EVERYONE on tomorrow, i'm honestly not expecting much TBH, and i can probably take it or leave it, in terms of actually watching it. Sad really, they should make people want to watch this RAW esp, but they have done such a piss poor job, hardly anyone really gives a shit.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*









:kobelol


But these next 2 Raws should be on point tho :draper2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Brock's 'no fucks' beard was the best part of that 'segment'. :xzibit


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Hype for the divas tag match, but not the triple threat title match. Fantastic.
> 
> Anyway, i think there's a decent chance that they'll deliver a good show here and some people might be fooled into thinking Mania will be good too.
> 
> There's next to nothing to be excited about though, it just feels like any old boring WWE week right now.


Funny I have the exact opposite feeling, I think there is no way this RAW is going to deliver, its going to be embarrassingly bad, but WM itself will deliver. They know they have a shit card and they will try to make up for it with their performance

Only thing interesting about this RAW will be the crowd, will they be hot or will they be defeated like the Philly crowd was.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Imagine if they repeat that finish with HHH & Reigns this year :lol


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Not even putting on the Raw of the year will be enough to make up for the poor build so far. They're legitimately going to have to put on the best Raw since the Attitude Era to make up for the last few weeks.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Banez said:


> Imagine if they repeat that finish with HHH & Reigns this year :lol


JFC, don't give them any ideas.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lol at someone bringing up the tug a war between Brock and Roman from last year.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Brock said:


> Brock's 'no fucks' beard was the best part of that 'segment'. :xzibit


Brock should grow a beard, he would look me badass.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rocketmansid said:


> Brock should grow a beard, he would look me badass.












Wish he would too, TBH. Probably wants to keep his clean cut for WWE though now.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Brock said:


> Wish he would too, TBH. Probably wants to keep his clean cut for WWE though now.


He should go back to that look on screen for a brief period. He looks even more badass and dangerous.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Something totally insane has to happen with Ambrose and Lesnar, pull out all the stops to put this brutal fight over. Also Charlotte should have her arm snapped in two by Becky's disarmer. :becky get violent WWE, the kids love violence. Run Reigns and Michael Cole over with a truck as well.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

:swaggerwhat wait Emma has a spot on the card over Swagger? It hurts, brehs :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

The divas tag match hasn't officially been booked yet. Here's hoping the incompetent writers forget all about it tomorrow when they undoubtedly re-write the script. No one wants to see that at Mania.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

In before the fuckery


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> The divas tag match hasn't officially been booked yet. Here's hoping the incompetent writers forget all about it tomorrow when they undoubtedly re-write the script. No one wants to see that at Mania.





> WWE is planning to hold three matches on the WrestleMania 32 kickoff show. WWE has already announced that the Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal and The Usos vs. The Dudley Boyz match will take place on the kickoff show. No word yet on what the third match will be.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Drago said:


>


Well that I can live with.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

It really doesn't feel like a week away from WM I just hope Mandy or Eva don't appear for the Total diva's team.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

The build to this reminds me of WrestleMania 13. I think the matches themselves will deliver, but there is definitely no big fight feel.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> The divas tag match hasn't officially been booked yet. Here's hoping the incompetent writers forget all about it tomorrow when they undoubtedly re-write the script. No one wants to see that at Mania.


It will be on the pre show anyways so no harm no foul. Besides it could end up a solid match.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



nWoWolfpac98 said:


> The build to this reminds me of WrestleMania 13. I think the matches themselves will deliver, but there is definitely no big fight feel.


Austin/Bret and Taker/Sid wasn't a good build? I'm not sure so that is why I'm asking.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rocketmansid said:


> Austin/Bret and Taker/Sid wasn't a good build? I'm not sure so that is why I'm asking.


Austin/Bret was damn good to be honest. I mean it was one of those rare times in history where the Royal Rumble winner had not gone to Wrestlemania to face the champion because the Rumble match was all based on the Bret/Austin rivalry. Austin got eliminated but went back in the ring and eliminated Bret to be crowned the winner.

The whole build started from mid-1996 and culminated into one of the greatest matches in the companys history at Wrestlemania 13. The whole build to Wrestlemania 13 was lacklustre which I imagine what nWoWolfpac98 was getting at but the build up and the match itself was a highlight.

Hopefully Lesnar/Ambrose follows suit.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

I guess I'll be in. Let's see how badly they can screw things up (even more than they already have.)


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

^ Yeah. I do think the matches will deliver and we'll be surprised.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

I always figured the card could possibly be good. Despite the poor build up the wrestling can still make the show entertaining.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> Austin/Bret was damn good to be honest. I mean it was one of those rare times in history where the Royal Rumble winner had not gone to Wrestlemania to face the champion because the Rumble match was all based on the Bret/Austin rivalry. Austin got eliminated but went back in the ring and eliminated Bret to be crowned the winner.
> 
> The whole build started from mid-1996 and culminated into one of the greatest matches in the companys history at Wrestlemania 13. The whole build to Wrestlemania 13 was lacklustre which I imagine what nWoWolfpac98 was getting at but the build up and the match itself was a highlight.
> 
> Hopefully Lesnar/Ambrose follows suit.


Yeah I figured Bret/Austin was good building into the match.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

How will the show end tomorrow? Surely can't be worse than this, am I right folks? :troll


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



PhilThePain said:


> How will the show end tomorrow? Surely can't be worse than this, am I right folks? :troll


It could be. :laugh:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

This RTWM is so shit I need 24 hours to "get ready":


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



PhilThePain said:


> How will the show end tomorrow? Surely can't be worse than this, am I right folks? :troll


Last shot: Haitch standing over Reigns' bloody body.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



> "Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?"


I remember for many years there once was this PPV called Wrestlmania, there was even numbers to tell us which one, it was called by many as "The Granddaddy of 'em All!" Or "The Grandest Stage of them All!" I think, sadly those days are gone, if not forever, quite gone this year to say the least.

This Sunday there is a "WWAE Network Special Event"
:cole

But it's damned sure not the "The Showcase of the Immortals"..


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hawkke said:


> I remember for many years there once was this PPV called Wrestlmania, there was even numbers to tell us which one, it was called by many as "The Granddaddy of 'em All!" Or "The Grandest Stage of them All!" I think, sadly those days are gone, if not forever, quite gone this year to say the least.
> 
> This Sunday there is a "WWAE Network Special Event"
> :cole
> ...












lol.

More seriously. I remember when WrestleMania used to be the fucking SHOW man. When it was indeed the Grand daddy of them all, or the showcase of the immortals. 

Now? Last years post-Mania press release called it the "annual pop-culture extravaganza" and my wrestling soul finally died. What was once the Super Bowl of professional wrestling has now become so run of the mill and paint by the numbers that its disgusting. 

Anyway, I'm sure RAW will start out with a bang and then fizzle out by the end of its three hour marathon run. Lord help the 84,000 in Dallas this weekend, for the shit show they are about to see will be beyond words.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Of course the team Brie is on is down a member. As if it wasn't anymore obvious that Nikki is returning. 

I'm excited for WM32. The matches look great, the build has been way better than last year's. Looks to be a fantastic show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*

Unforgiven should be pretty good next week, eh?


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

Iapetus said:


> Of course the team Brie is on is down a member. As if it wasn't anymore obvious that Nikki is returning.
> 
> I'm excited for WM32. The matches look great, the build has been way better than last year's. Looks to be a fantastic show.


Great to see someone else is excited for Mania rather then the usual negative comments. I think the card is looking really good and while the build has been pretty average it has been alot better then last year. Last year's Mania was an awesome show despite the poor build, im sure this year's will be also be a great show.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I hope there's more explanation on why Undertaker is fighting for Vince and Ambrose needs to do something extreme on Lesner. I'm excited for Lesner/Ambrose and Shane/Taker. Keep Reigns off the main event plz.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Just watching for the crowd to shit on everything.

Not even watching WM. Gonna watch Jeffrey Dean Morgan smash someone's fucking head in on Sunday instead.

Then onto next Monday to watch the RAW after WM crowd shit on the outcome of WM.

Sounds good. This is what wrestling has come to.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is going to be a disaster.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Iapetus said:


> Of course the team Brie is on is down a member. As if it wasn't anymore obvious that Nikki is returning.
> 
> I'm excited for WM32. The matches look great, the build has been way better than last year's. Looks to be a fantastic show.


I can't see Nikki being healthy enough to return yet. The injury she had was career threatening. Didn't she only have neck surgery a couple of months ago? I would think her return would be closer to Summerslam.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

An injury-free Wrestlemania does not really sound much better, by the way.

According to Meltzer and other reports, we'd get something like this:

Reigns vs Cena
Lesnar vs Taker
HHH vs Rock
Steph vs Rousey

Ambrose, Cesaro, Rollins and friends would probably be stuck in some useless singles/multi-man matches.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The 'E buried wrestlemania, respect.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'll be there so I hope it's good. I'm not going there with the plan to just boo everything so I hope they give me a memorable night much like the Raw after summerslam last year


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sounds good. This is what WWE has come to.


Fixed for you. If all you watch is wwe, maybe thats your biggest problem


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Let the road to wrestlemania next year start tonight:lol


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What a brutal night this will be.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Monday night fuckery.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



PhilThePain said:


> How will the show end tomorrow? Surely can't be worse than this, am I right folks? :troll


Maybe they can end this Raw with a calm and relaxed chess game between Roman and HHH so Roman can prove that HHH isn't the 'cerebral assassin' anymore. :argh:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm really only invested in what they do with Ambrose at this point. 

Ambrose to leave Lesnar in a pile of blood, urine and vomit in the middle of the ring tonight with his new assortment of weapons or NO BUYS 

:ti Seriously though, if they want to sell that match they have to up their game tonight. If they go with a 'tease' with no physical interaction or if Lesnar just rag dolls Ambrose for the fifteenth time then they've officially forgotten how to sell a feud or tell a story.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

RAW ENDING LEAKED: brock comes out and circles the ring, jumps on the apron and goes back down, paul tells him to back off as ambrose makes wacky faces, acts like a "wannabe lunatic" and hits the barbedwire bat at the ropes.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DoubtGin said:


> An injury-free Wrestlemania does not really sound much better, by the way.
> 
> According to Meltzer and other reports, we'd get something like this:
> 
> ...


Actually we would of gotten proably this:

Reigns vs. Brock II WWE WHC
HHH vs. Rollins
Taker vs. Cena

That doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rocketmansid said:


> Actually we would of gotten probably this:
> 
> Reigns vs. Brock II WWE WHC
> HHH vs. Rollins
> ...


Agree on Taker vs Cena but have a hard time believing HHH was going to put over Rollins when they consider him one of their top draws and A-list stars even at the age of 46. Rollins was basically an interim champion and was treated as such. He'd probably be feuding with someone like Cesaro or Kevin Owens for Mania if everybody was fit. 

Reigns/Brock wasn't going to headline two years in a row either. If they had of wanted that match they could have booked it quite easily and had HHH feud with Ambrose or Wyatt (and no doubt win the match :lol) 

To be honest, other than HHH the only top heel I could have seen WWE entrusting a royal rumble win and the WM main event to would have been Randy Orton who they could have turned prior to the Royal Rumble. (I think he was a face before he got injured but I honestly can't remember what he was doing) 

:shrug They were in a bad spot anyway even with a full roster due to the fact that they book their roster so badly that hardly anyone gets over to their full potential. 

Injuries are no excuse for the card this year imo. They fucked themselves over anyway.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Muted excitement for the show tonight. I'm actually rather looking forward to grabbing a Shake Shack across from Barclays before the show. Yes, that will be great fun.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh Balor, you tease.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714471337155248129


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane needs to do something to hype us up for WM


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

#A-C-P , #Erik . & anyone else trying to "_*survive*_" the night my gif guide onto how to watch Monday Night RAW......










#WWELogic #REIGNS-A-MANIA #DRUNKmode #NoseCandy​


----------



## MH936788 (Apr 27, 2014)

Cena trolling us or he coming back tonight?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Well time to start getting ready for Raw:



















So hyped for WWE In Your House: Everyone's Injured and We Are Creatively Bankrupt this Sunday :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Time to get ready for Monday Night Crowd Reactions. Featuring award winning comments like:

"What a great pop!"
"lol no pop!"
"mixed reaction!"
"BOOS!"
"ambrose is not over!"
"reigns is not over!"
"no pop for owens lol!"
"the crowd sucks!"
"smarks IWC indy darling getting no pop!"

...and many, many more!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

ryback feat. the crickets. that should be his new gimmick THE CRICKETMASTER


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I wouldn't be shocked if the show is decent tonight; mostly due to the crowd (NYC) and the fact that Brock, Taker, and most importantly, Shane will be there. Outside of that, fuckery as usual. Even if Raw is decent tonight, it still doesn't make up for the rest of the Road to WM being complete and utter shit, though. Too little, too late.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Simply put, WM this year = we all wait anxiously for the 25th of December so we can unwrap all of our gifts only to find a pair of ugly woolen socks.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



JTB33b said:


> I can't see Nikki being healthy enough to return yet. The injury she had was career threatening. Didn't she only have neck surgery a couple of months ago? I would think her return would be closer to Summerslam.


That is true. But who is the 5th woman? The 3 Horsewomen have their thing, Cameron is heel and shouldn't be anywhere near a WM main card match, Bayley has a big night on Saturday, and the rest of the NXT women probably won't debut before her. Returning Diva legend maybe?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Honey Bucket said:


> Time to get ready for Monday Night Crowd Reactions. Featuring award winning comments like:
> 
> "What a great pop!"
> "lol no pop!"
> ...


+

"Not another advert!"
"An advert, right NOW?"
"It doesn't feel like Wrestlemania next week"
"Steph is still so hot"
"Renee.... :homer"
"Is this really the go-home to Wrestlemania?"


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714394849596870658
The man that runs this place returning tonight?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

CENA VS ROCK CONFIRMED THRICE IN A LIFETIME OH MYYY, MAGGLE!!!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



The One Man Gang said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714394849596870658
> The man that runs this place returning tonight?


I'm not going to lie. I would be excited to see John Cena tonight. Cena, Lesnar, Reigns, HHH, Shane, Dean, Sasha, Becky and Undertaker in the same place sounds great by me. And a possible Rock appearance would put it over the top. 


I was able to upgrade my tickets. I'll have a better view now.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Seems more likely that Cena will interfere in the Shane v Taker AC match at WM. If he appears tonight on RAW and he should sin is in Brooklyn, they should have Cena come out and inject himself into the storyline.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Marrakesh said:


> Agree on Taker vs Cena but have a hard time believing HHH was going to put over Rollins when they consider him one of their top draws and A-list stars even at the age of 46. Rollins was basically an interim champion and was treated as such. He'd probably be feuding with someone like Cesaro or Kevin Owens for Mania if everybody was fit.
> 
> Reigns/Brock wasn't going to headline two years in a row either. If they had of wanted that match they could have booked it quite easily and had HHH feud with Ambrose or Wyatt (and no doubt win the match :lol)
> 
> ...


I think they would of done Roman v Brock again so Roman could go over this time on the grand stage having his actual moment in winning the belt, while being the one to slay the beast. HHH/Rollins could of happen with a Rollins face turn trying to prove he can do things on his own and do not need the Authority, which would piss HHH off and want to prove Rollins does need them and is nothing without them. I do think Rollins had he not been hurt would of been in a big time match at WM regardless.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I don't want to see Cena on Raw tonight, or any night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Even WWE knows Raw has to be 'saved' further re: Cena.

:lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



A-C-P said:


> So hyped for WWE In Your House: Everyone's Injured and We Are Creatively Bankrupt this Sunday :mark:


Or they could use a name that they already trademarked. Like this one:










Same great name, different implication :mj


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I haven't watched Raw in 6 weeks (minus the Bryan retirement speech). I'll still watch Wrestlemania and I bet I would go in watching it and it would be like I haven't missed anything, thats how bad the build to the biggest PPV feels this year.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Buildup is not nearly as "bad" as people are making it out to be. Mania is still an exciting time and we have some nice matches to weigh out the crap ones. At least the matches that matter have had some strong segments and promos. Don't know what you guys expect like wtf. 


Anyway no way can this final RAW before Mania end as bad as last year. Nothing can top this bullshit.







*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Buildup is not nearly as "bad" as people are making it out to be. Mania is still an exciting time and we have some nice matches to weigh out the crap ones. At least the matches that matter have had some strong segments and promos. Don't know what you guys expect like wtf.
> 
> 
> Anyway no way can this final RAW before Mania end as bad as last year. Nothing can top this bullshit.
> ...


Minus a few segments; it's been a largely bad Road to WM. It might or might not be as bad as last year's, but it still hasn't been good. It doesn't have much to do with the matches and certainly not the match quality, but the build has been lacking..big time. Only thing they're banking on is it being WM.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Cena to return and be in mania somehow to shift the last of those tickets for mania..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'd be interested in what Cena would have in store if he does show up to be honest. Unless he's just there to cut a promo in the ring about how big Wrestlemania 32 is going to be and just being used as some some of advertisement.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Usually I'll be :mark: tonight but with how this Road to WM has been I'm just meh


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Anyway no way can this final RAW before Mania end as bad as last year. Nothing can top this bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Challenge Accepted :vince2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dean to get the chainsaw out and tear up the whole ring with it. That'll send a message to Brock to 'back the fuck up' :xzibit


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I just want to know what is going to happen with the IC match without Miz.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Half the roster is out injured and the build up hasn't been great, but as Mania gets closer i'm starting to feel excited about it. I guess it's the magic of Wrestlemania


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wrestlemania, i will still watch it even if its not that star studded this year.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

12 bottles of beer, two packs of cigs and a razor blade. I'M READY!!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Pretty sure I'll be watching more Mythbusters reruns. Or cleaning the cat box. And I don't even have a fucking cat.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'll definitely watch this tomorrow, the big question is how long will it actually take to watch it? 25mins? 50? Shit this raw might even make an hour and half of decent stuff to watch. Hopefully it's not a quick skip through.


----------



## SteveQuo (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Darren Criss said:


> I just want to know what is going to happen with the IC match without Miz.


Miz is not injured.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

RAW after Mania is next week :mark:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



hazuki said:


> RAW after Mania is next week :mark:


Kurt Angle
Goldberg
Bullet club
Sting
Enzo & Cass


HYPEE


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Guys should I go to raw? Need to know quick!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Swag said:


> Guys should I go to raw? Need to know quick!


GO!!!! why wouldnt you go? WWE LIVE IS AMAZING!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

If I'm WWE, I'd throw the chequebook at The Rock and get him to appear on Raw tonight, if at all possible. The show ends with Triple H and a couple of heels beating down Roman, until Rock makes a surprise return and makes the save. Crowd goes crazy, cheers, boos, "OH MY GOD, THE ROCK IS HERE, WHAT'S GONNA HAPPEN THIS SUNDAY, AT WRESTLEMANIA?!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I could always go see Batman V Superman again, right? 

Honestly, that would probably be a better use of my time.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

On the other hand.. I do see so many say "why do you watch if you don't like etc etc."

You watch to see the train wreck, see how far it can fall.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Would be if Cena was appearing tbh.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm about to head out to RAW. Thanks @A-C-P for the sign idea! I hope it's not taken away. Excuse the bad handwriting. 










And before anyone says anything, it's just a bit of fun.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I may actually watch it tonight. It may be a decent show considering they desperately need to hype everything up one more time before the big event and I would expect everyone who is on the card to be there tonight.

Ambrose for sure needs to get an upper hand on Lesnar big time tonight if they want anyone buy that he stands a chance against Lesnar at WM.

Plus I wouldn't put it past Cena to show up and include himself in something at the last minute. Maybe to be in Shanes corner.

The buildup to WM hasn't been great but whatever.. Its still WresteMania and maybe they can get by with the mystique of it all this year. Just unfortunate that this is the year that it will be in Dallas of all places with all of the injuries that have happened.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

well its true we create posts about him 5 times a day :wink2:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> I'm about to head out to RAW. Thanks @A-C-P for the sign idea! I hope it's not taken away. Excuse the bad handwriting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great sign!! I'll be looking for it tonight!


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

That sign is brilliant.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> I'm about to head out to RAW. Thanks @A-C-P for the sign idea! I hope it's not taken away. Excuse the bad handwriting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats with the letter R on rOMAN?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Continuum said:


> GO!!!! why wouldnt you go? WWE LIVE IS AMAZING!


Yeah not so much. Raw is a chore to sit through live, especially if you get there before the superstar and mainevent tapings.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> I'm about to head out to RAW. Thanks @A-C-P for the sign idea! I hope it's not taken away. Excuse the bad handwriting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good. Open with a joke.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm dead serious, I forgot the Mania go home Raw was on tonight.

But I'm more interested in enjoying the Easter gift I gave to myself. If I'm to get fucked, then certainly not by Vince.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> I'm about to head out to RAW. Thanks @A-C-P for the sign idea! I hope it's not taken away. Excuse the bad handwriting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Have a good time!


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> I'm about to head out to RAW. Thanks @A-C-P for the sign idea! I hope it's not taken away. Excuse the bad handwriting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you cheer for Roman Reigns


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Continuum said:


> Kurt Angle
> Goldberg
> Bullet club
> Sting
> ...


Samoa Freaking Joe!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Continuum said:


> whats with the letter R on rOMAN?


homan reigns


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Tata Toothy said:


> homan reigns


Errare Romanum Est.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Cmon WWE its the gome home show for Wrestlemania can we atleast get 1 good/memorable RAW b4 the RTWM is over.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



hazuki said:


> Samoa Freaking Joe!


that'd be awesome too plz ^_^


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Something called 'Wrestlemania' is apparently a week away, this is a big PPV, right?*



Crewz said:


> I only care about Reigns and Triple H at WrestleMania.. Fuck the rest of the matches.


You may be the only 1 lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Continuum said:


> Kurt Angle
> Goldberg
> Bullet club
> Sting
> ...


Only BC and Enzo & Cass may happen, the rest just pure fantasy.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hawkke said:


> On the other hand.. I do see so many say "why do you watch if you don't like etc etc."
> 
> You watch to see the train wreck, see how far it can fall.


No, I'm through. I'll read up to everything until next Tuesday, and see what's there worth watching.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Can't wait for the tug of war between HHH and Roman tonight.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> I'm about to head out to RAW. Thanks @A-C-P for the sign idea! I hope it's not taken away. Excuse the bad handwriting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMSL! I'll be looking for it in the crowd, it'll be something exciting to watch out for anyway.

and yeah isn't wrestlemania on fucking sunday? they want to go four fucking hours and they don't have shit!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Im ready for the fuckery


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Just think one hour plus 15mins to raw and these crazy fucking writers are still rewriting raw.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> I'm about to head out to RAW. Thanks @A-C-P for the sign idea! I hope it's not taken away. Excuse the bad handwriting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you be infront of the hard camera?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



kendoo said:


> Just think one hour plus 15mins to raw and these crazy fucking writers are still rewriting raw.


They should host a live chat with all of us here, and we can give them idea's in real time


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Can't wait to hear the reaction for Cena


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Don't fuck this up wwe I beg of you


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Jakall said:


> Can't wait to hear the reaction for Cena


He might actually get a decent reception given that he's injured and been away a really long time now :shrug 

He's certainly better received online than he was this time two years ago :lol Who knows. 

I've enjoyed the break from Cena but I won't be pissed when he's back either.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ready for the show of shows NXT TAKEOVER Dallas uhh i mean SportsEntertainmentMania!
Going be a great night i think.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



kendoo said:


> Just think one hour plus 15mins to raw and these crazy fucking writers are still rewriting raw.


'What words can we use to describe HHH's balls. We've already used Prunes and tater Tots on Mr.McMahon and Sheamus. We don't want to be in danger of repeating ourselves. Come on guys, Roman has to be funny tonight' 

This is what I imagine the writers room is like currently.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> I'm about to head out to RAW. Thanks @A-C-P for the sign idea! I hope it's not taken away. Excuse the bad handwriting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOAT sign :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm in my seat. I don't think I'll be on TV but that's alright. They are taping Smackdown right now. So far, AJ Styles is the most over. Loud chants for him. Everyone seems to love him. It's electric for him. 

There were Lets Go Cena/Cena Sucks chants earlier.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> I'm in my seat. I don't think I'll be on TV but that's alright. They are taping Smackdown right now. So far, AJ Styles is the most over. Loud chants for him. Everyone seems to love him. It's electric for him.
> 
> There were Lets Go Cena/Cena Sucks chants earlier.


Keep us updated, Empress


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> I'm in my seat. I don't think I'll be on TV but that's alright. They are taping Smackdown right now. So far, AJ Styles is the most over. Loud chants for him. Everyone seems to love him. It's electric for him.
> 
> There were Lets Go Cena/Cena Sucks chants earlier.


Have fun. Let us know if there is any new merchandise that is out. I'll be at WM this Sunday so hopefully they have some new stuff. Keep an eye out for Roman merchandise and Sami Zayn. Thanks.


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

I thought Smackdown was taped on Tuesdays?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Martins said:


> GOAT sign :lmao


They can take signs away? Wtf!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That's a good sign for the crowd tonight if AJ is getting huge chants.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

My twitter is blowing up. The hate is real LOL Roman fans keep em coming


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



thenextbigthing56 said:


> I thought Smackdown was taped on Tuesdays?


Not on Wrestlemania week. If i remember right the Pre-Wrestlemania Smackdown is normally just a match or two at best, and mainly just previews on the matches happening on sunday! (Takes away the risk of anyone getting injured before the big day, although there's not many left the way it's going) :evil


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Empress said:


> I'm about to head out to RAW. Thanks @A-C-P for the sign idea! I hope it's not taken away. Excuse the bad handwriting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao If I see that on tv


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



steeeee said:


> Not on Wrestlemania week.* If i remember right the Pre-Wrestlemania Smackdown is normally just a match or two at best, and mainly just previews on the matches happening *on sunday! (Takes away the risk of anyone getting injured before the big day, although there's not many left the way it's going) :evil


That happens every week on SD. :grin2::wink2::laugh:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Just remember to still keep any SD spoilers in the SD thread though please.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

come on raw, my body is ready to get violated!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

None of this please, WWE.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Empress said:


> I'm about to head out to RAW. Thanks @A-C-P for the sign idea! I hope it's not taken away. Excuse the bad handwriting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Enjoy the show! Will be looking for that sign!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:cena2:cena2:cena2 finally.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> None of this please, WWE.


LMAO, that was the fucking worst.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is next Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Brooklyn loves Dean Ambrose! He's getting a lot of love right now. I just want to make that clear if the crowd doesn't pop loud for him later on tonight. It'll be the second time they're seeing him if they seem less interested.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lesnar looked cool with the beard tho!!!!!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Cena's back? I thought he'd show up at mania but why have him on the go home show since mania sells itself? /sarcasm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Brooklyn.. Go home show to WM.... Surely WWE can't fuck up this..... R-r-r-right?...... :hano


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Its 5am here in India and I'm watching my first live RAW in months. Just hope its worth it.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Shatab Anwar said:


> Its 5am here in India and I'm watching my first live RAW in months. Just hope its worth it.


it never is :3


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Shatab Anwar said:


> Its 5am here in India and I'm watching my first live RAW in months. Just hope its worth it.


i'm in egypt what time does it start there


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Continuum said:


> it never is :3


Yeah, thats why I haven't been watching it live. But I had to watch this one, since its supposed to be on of the more decent episodes


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> i'm in egypt what time does it start there


10 minutes.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Shatab Anwar said:


> Its 5am here in India and I'm watching my first live RAW in months. Just hope its worth it.


Here in Turkey its 3am. Hopefully it will be a good show. I have school in just 2 hours after they go off air. I hope its worth watching it tonight LIVE.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Shatab Anwar said:


> Its 5am here in India and I'm watching my first live RAW in months. Just hope its worth it.


Fair play! I thought us UK fans had it bad with our 1am - 4am shifts. Fingers crossed they deliver tonight! :cena5


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I swear to god if they open the show with Stephanie McMahon..


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> I swear to god if they open the show with Stephanie McMahon..


"MY HUUUUSBAND....TRIPPPPHAAAAAAA EICHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" ugh.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh, You don't know how all of you will be disappointed at the end of the night.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

In b4 Cena opens the show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

ALLRIGHT - GO ON FUCKING SHOW!
BAH GAWD MANIA IS HERE Y'ALL!

:jr :jr :jr :jr :jr


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I wouldn't be surprised if Nikki opens the show to introduce the 5th member of team Total divas.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Five minutes guys.










Drink up.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

VitoCorleone said:


> Here in Turkey its 3am. Hopefully it will be a good show. I have school in just 2 hours after they go off air. I hope its worth watching it tonight LIVE.


Yeah.I have to go to school as well. But I don't have class so I can go after watching Raw


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Midnight Rocker said:


> ALLRIGHT - GO ON FUCKING SHOW!
> BAH GAWD MANIA IS HERE Y'ALL!
> 
> :jr :jr :jr :jr :jr


still week left before mania, Jr...what happend to ya too many concussions?


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Roman needs to open the show to send a message to the Game about being champion and that he is going to break him in half.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

steeeee said:


> Fair play! I thought us UK fans had it bad with our 1am - 4am shifts. Fingers crossed they deliver tonight! :cena5


1am is fine with me. I just can't wake up that early in the morning lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Roman was just booed appearing on the Titan tron. HHH got a pop.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

A small part of me still thinking that Cena will appear and fight for Shane......


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Tug of war with the belt again!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I would rather Raw open with Stardust vs. Zack Ryder than any McMahon coming out to start the show.


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Braun Stroman v Kane to close the show. Woot.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Strap yourselves in and here we go


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Continuum said:


> still week left before mania, Jr...what happend to ya too many concussions?


BAH GAWD YOU'RE A SLOBBERKNOCKER OF A FACT CHECKER!
AS GAWD IS MY WITNESS I AM HALF A BOTTLE OF FIREBALL DOWN!

Add some ice to my drink and its ...

STONE COLD!
STONE COLD!
STONE COLD!

:jr :jr :jr :jr :jr 

Okay, JR mode over -

I wonder how long until the episode kills my mood tonight. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Marcos 25063 said:


> A small part of me still thinking that Cena will appear and fight for Shane......


Or he'll get involved while Cena-Taker is announced next monday a year ahead for WM33.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Taker!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Taker starting us off!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Great pop for taker


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Hot crowd, lets see how much WWE has killed them in 3 hours 15 minutes.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

taker entrance ...man they have to figure out a way to make it faster


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

140 people in here for the go home to WM. Sad.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Here we go!

Dead man walking in the house!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Time for the majestic fuckery that is the Raw before WrestleMania...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Well it's Taker, so the entrance should kill 10 min.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Yeah son.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Instead of a 20 minute promo we get a 15 minute entrance to kick off, sweet.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Huge pop for Taker!

Good job Brooklyn!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I wish the commentators would shut up when someone makes their entrance.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I think by the time he gets to the ring, it'll be time for his match at WM.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

45 minutes later.......


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*The greatest of all time *roud


Jobs to Shane McMahon :jay


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Undertaker is gonna take an hour to get to the ring


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Wake me up when this is over


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Taker's entrance.:mark: 

I remember Taker giving me nightmares when I was a kid.:lol


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Hopefully the Undertaker doesn't have a 2 sentence per show world limit in his contract...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They really have to go all out tonight. Its the last Raw before Mania FFS


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Way to kill time with a show you've got nothing for, a taker entrance. there goes fifteen minutes of my life watching a man walk 'spookily'


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Godway said:


> Instead of a 20 minute promo we get a 15 minute entrance to kick off, sweet.


we need to donate taker a pair of rollerskates!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

SHUT THE FUCK UP MICHAEL


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Taker starts us off! Great!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

We get a big pop for Taker but so bipolar are the modern day crowds, they'll probably be chanting "Vince's bitch!" at him in a minute.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So this is basically looking like the worst WrestleMania since WM27.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I don't think taker can actually walk any faster.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Time for the undertaker to get one of those things from wrestlemania thst rode u down the ring


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Last segment before HIAC, please make it good. PLEASE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So either the Authority fuckery continues or Shane McMahon retires Undertaker. I don't even know.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is the first RAW in NYC that I haven't gone too since late 2012. Nice 3 year run.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I got to see Undertaker's entrance live at Manchester Raw in November 2015 and it was epic


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Looking at Twitter. Apparently every mention of Reigns is getting boos of epic proportions at the arena.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Entrance to be longer than promo again.*


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Woah. Byron has that bad of a St. Francis going on?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Brooklyn loves them some Taker.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I hope 50 year old kane doesnt interfere like 97 Bad Blood but this time fail to pull the door off...


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crowd is HOT. 

Will probably be dead in about an hour and a half tho.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Is Taker wearing a wig?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I really hope he addresses why he's fighting for Vince...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Yes, it will.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Red hot crowd


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Hot crowd, lets see how much WWE has killed them in 3 hours 15 minutes.


1. Dead as a doornail
2. Literally killing people from boredom
3. Headed to the exits to beat the rush
4. Demanding their money back.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Man! The crowd is nuts tonight!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Stinger Fan said:


> Is Taker wearing a wig?


Not this time lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Great crowd tonight don't kill them WWE


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Dead man goes tanning...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Break it Down said:


> Crowd is HOT.
> 
> Will probably be dead in about an hour and a half tho.


As per usual. RAW typically has that effect.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

yawn.. You are a zombie with magical powers wearing MMA gloves.... 

Fucking stupid people hype into this shit.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

SHANE MCMAHON


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

HERE COMES THE MONEYYYY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Thank God Shane is here. That was boring as fuck.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Nice way to open the show.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"Wrestlemania is my yard. Hell in a Cell is my house"

Lesnar walked in and beat you in both :mj


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

You say this crowd is red hot. It's no where near as the loudness of the crowd during the Attitude Era.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wrestlemania is my yard.
Hell In A Cell is my house..............





................And Shane McMahon is going to evict my ass.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane O Mac in the house!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane looking finer each week, tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane is a New York City boy at heart so he's home.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane !! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mra22 said:


> Great crowd tonight don't kill them WWE


To paraphrase Scotty in Star Trek II: They're already dead, Captain.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Clique said:


> Not this time lol


lol Yah I see that now


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crowd will have no idea who to cheer at WM. Should be fun. Taker is a little more over tonight though.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What a crowd, bah gawd! :jr


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*In Shane We Trust.*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Taker's hairline is getting into hogan territory.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



gamegenie said:


> You say this crowd is red hot. It's no where near as the loudness of the crowd during the Attitude Era.


I suppose this a crowd full of wrestling fans. But that is a conversation for another thread. I agree with you by the way.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Good promo by Taker, great start to the show so far...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Silvered-haired fox in da house!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lol Taker with a wig on.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why doesn't Taker just batter him right now. There is no way this can be anything other than a squash match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why are they giving Shane such complicated lines that are easy to botch?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane is better on the mic than Taker. Damn.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh fucking spare us this shit.. Nothing's going to change, nothing's going to get better, just fucking stop..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

LISTEN TO THE CROWD VINCE.

Even they want change, ffs.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

You can practically smell the excitement...that, or Metamucil.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Hello, BrUUUCKlyn!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Very emotive promo from Taker.

And damn, that crowd! Hopefully the performers step up in response.

Shane O! Don't throw any punches, mate.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This match is probably gonna have the hottest crowd reactions of the night at Mania


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Clique said:


> *The greatest of all time *roud
> 
> 
> Jobs to Shane McMahon :jay


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane McMahon for President!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



PowerandGlory said:


> Dead man goes tanning...


He got Trumped.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



kendoo said:


> I don't think taker can actually walk any faster.


he needs a Kane to walk any faster


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

LMAO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

BITCH BOY


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

why are these two fightning.. it makes no sense..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:yes


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I fucking love Shane.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"Bitch boy." :mj5


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Sheesh. Shane 'bout as bad as Taker. Dag on!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh shit nice comeback for Taker, lol bitch boy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao Crowd acted like rich boy was calling Mark Henry a *****.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Xenoblade said:


> why are these two fightning.. it makes no sense..


As Taker is Vince's bitch.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

On the bright side™ At least Taker isn't dripping with fake tan today..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane dropping the truth.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane went there :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ouch !!! Great opener btw


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

crowd is hot


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane gonna die


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oooofff


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"Holy shit" for a generic staredown? Standards have really fallen.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

His hairline died along with his legacy. Poor fella.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Shane controls RAW but Steph controls Smackdown. Brand Split to be announced at the conclusion of RAW next week. I would love it.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Well, Shane's right


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Lothario said:


> "Bitch boy."


I thought he said "rich boy."


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Man, I didn't notice it when he was wearing the suits, but Shane is great fucking shape right now. Way better than 24 year old me.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh shit Shane calling Taker out on the WM 30 loss.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

shane punches still look so fake


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dang !!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Those punches :lol :lol :lol... Every single time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So basically "bitch bitch bitch bitch"

:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WWE reaching their bitch quota before 8:30. :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Those money punches!

:ti


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

AWWWW SHIT


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

rip shane


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Aw, man! Ouch.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane botched the over the rope.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

And commentating begins. Ugh. Loving Shane and Taker though.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

You know, if I didn't know better I would say we did a time warp and went back to like 1999 or something.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That's a weird announce table it only has one monitor slot


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shit! We're gonna get another injury the way Taker's throwing Shane around.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Shane controls RAW but Steph controls Smackdown. Brand Split to be announced at the conclusion of RAW next week. I would love it.*


Smackdown is gonna draw even LOWER ratings...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Holy shit and this is awesome...For this? God, this crowd is desperate for entertainment. They'd probably chant all that for Zack Ryder tapdancing to the oldies..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Those awful punches.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Please let the Undertaker give Shane a big time beatdown here so he can add somebody new to the match


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is freaking awesome


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Shane should wrestle Ambrose instead. Their wrestling technique are comedic as heck.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

In conclusion, "bitch."


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:eyeroll "This is awesome!"? I mean, cool little brawl and all, but come on...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Holy shit Shane gonna rise up and drop Taker through the table!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane's punches

:lmao


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Damn this shit is lit


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

omg


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So Shane can match up to Undertaker in a straight up fight. 

You just said the boss' son who hasn't wrestled since 2009 is tougher than most of your roster. 

Yeeeeah.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Elbow drop on the table


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

ugh at commentary.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> I thought he said "rich boy."


You might be right.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane O fucking Mac!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Hell yea Shane!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

GOAT OPENING.:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ouch.. I think he missed.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Shane's elbow destroys punks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

did Taker cut his eye on that


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane's still got it :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So he wont be doing that on Sunday


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Vintage Shane! Circa 2001!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Vintage Shane!!! :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane !!!!!!! :mark: he still has it


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Holy shit.

Just had major nostalgia.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So why are they giving away so much of a match on TV? Just wondering.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So, Shane is gonna lose, it's official.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

At least he hit the table.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That shit was far as hell damn


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

this is kinda boring opening segment


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Poor Taker is busted open.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane's still got it :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane O's gonna flaiiii!


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wow! What a start! This is what Shane can do!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The white boy can still jump like a mother fucker.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shit! Damn! Bah Gawd!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Damn, pretty good opening to RAW. :clap


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

CLASSIC SHIT RIGHT THERE!

VINTAGE SHANE


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Thats an interesting way to start off the show


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Undertaker is finished


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

lol totally missed


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Old, rusty Shane McMahon has bigger nuts than most of the roster---lolllllllll


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

He barely got him.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Unless Shane goes off the top of the cell, what else can they do which would be original?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane made that a decent segment. Go Shane!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> Ouch.. I think he missed.


Taker was on the wrong side of the table. Shane should have used the other corner post.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I don't think Shane hit the Undertaker.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Chants "you still got it" after he completely misses.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane, you crazy bastard! I just got some hard feels from that spot.

Please win on Sunday, Shane!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TripleG said:


> *So Shane can match up to Undertaker in a straight up fight.
> 
> *You just said the boss' son who hasn't wrestled since 2009 is tougher than most of your roster.
> 
> Yeeeeah.


Its not like he is fighting Taker in his prime, he is fighting Taker past his prime. Plus Taker just rose up so the beat down didn't make him look weak.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

He completely missed :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Taker with dat shit himself face.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> shane punches still look so fake


Maybe if you watch boxing or mma, but if you've ever seen an old school bare knuckle fight, you'd realize he's actually swarming him with short shots to save energy and do as much damage as possible. He may knock a guy out with one great big shot, but wearing a guy down is how they used to do it, especially when fights when 50 rounds.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Massive nostalgia right now tbh


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That was the best opener since forever.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Vintage Taker man this feels like the attitude era


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Well hell, it was a great segment, pity it means nothing, but it was a great segment.
Kudos for that!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Solid opener.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane missed.

:lmao

The fuckery has started already.

:lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Next, to totally kill any crowd fever, probably the Divas...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hawkke said:


> Ouch.. I think he missed.


He barely barely connected. Taker was too far away.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



The G.O.A.T said:


> I don't think Shane hit the Undertaker.


He didn't, he botched the spot like he did the over the rope one.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Best RAW opening in...years?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

what was taker doing with his glove was he eating it?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*I missed this intensity and energy Shane brings. Greatness. *


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



bambamgordy said:


> this is kinda boring opening segment


Lolwhut


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane >>>>> The ROster :maury


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

And THAT is why HHH is spot on, that this should be the Main Event. Great opening segment!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Great opening. 

Shane-O-Mac > :banderas

too bad this means he's most likely losing at Mania since he bested Taker.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The thing is we still have no compelling reason for The Undertaker to compete in the match.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That's a good opening


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wow that leap by Shane..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Awesome segment! Really good promo from Taker and Shane both, but that brawl was great stuff and Shane doing that elbow off the turnbuckle through the announce table... I really can't wait for this fucking match now. :mark:

Now hopefully Ambrose/Lesnar and HHH/Reigns can match or even exceed that, and we have a great show on our hands.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

AIGHT see you guys in a hour.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane has botched a lot during these fight segments, hope he doesn't botch a lot sunday. This could end up being botchamania at Wrestle Mania.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

To be fair Shane used the wrong corner for where Undertaker was. I know of very few wrestlers who can go from the opposite corner to hit something on the table.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane missed most of his spots in the attitude era as well people, that's kind of half the charm......


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

People mentioning he missed.

That shit was hype, who gives a flying fuck?!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Only got Taker with his wrist, but still, hell of a jump by Shane.

He looks in great shape too, better than when he first returned. Slimmer face and you could see abs when he lifted his sweater. Been working out like a motherfucker for sure.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Welp I lost my voice already. This building is on fire. I'm afraid they can't possibly follow that up


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

There goes the money...


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Taker looks better than he has in years, great to see him looking good again.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Best Raw Start since months.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Would love some backstage segments of Taker looking for Shane throughout the back.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Great opener!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Who cares if he "missed". He got major fucking air in that. Shane O fucking Mac.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

It was dumb to place Taker at the far end of the table. I thought he was going to sit up at the last minute. Oh well it was still awesome lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What a opening


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> Shane missed.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...



Please just shut up.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Holy shit I am marking out!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Despite the complete lack of a reason for Taker to even be in this match, this was a great segment to try and sell the segment. The crowd clearly loved it.

Also, it's like you can tell Shane regrets coming back for a match by the reaction after his elbow drop. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714606839158018049



Amber B said:


> So he wont be doing that on Sunday


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lol, think he missed.. Oh well. Good segment, the crowd was LIT for it.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Lothario said:


> Lolwhut


lol shit i was watching like 5 minutes behind and i said that right before shit went down.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



The One Man Gang said:


> Great opening.
> 
> Shane-O-Mac > :banderas
> 
> *too bad this means he's most likely losing at Mania since he bested Taker.*


*

*

Not really as Taker rosed back up like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Great opening segment, even though Shane botched the table spot.

Now bring on a League of Nations promo, that's what everybody really wants.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Chants you still got it after he completely misses.


lol It's nice to know that I'm not the only one who noticed.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*So many "Please Don't Die" chants will be heard Sunday night for Shane when he attempts something even more insane.*


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Best RAW opening in...years?


let's not get carried away.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



3ddie93 said:


> Taker looks better than he has in years, great to see him looking good again.


same old story every year


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rocketmansid said:


> Its not like he is fighting Taker in his prime, he is fighting Taker past his prime. Plus Taker just rose up so the beat down didn't make him look weak.


Well it's the same Taker that went toe-to-toe with Lesnar not long ago.

Anyways, this is how the feud should have been going the whole time. They wasted so much lame shit with Vince and Stephanie and such, there needed to be more focus on personal tension between Shane/Taker.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They just gave that angle some much needed momentum. Still plot holes galore but fans are more than willing to just enjoy the show so long as it's actually entertaining. Great start.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I just became 2x more hype for WrestleMania after that opening segment. That was awesome!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

It wasn't Steph or HHH, so the opening was a win.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Shane didn't botch the table spot. From the other angle he clearly nailed the Undertaker with the elbow.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Not trying to sound "its real to me damnit", but Shane looks every bit 46 dwarfed by Taker who legit looks like he is in his best shape since he was lean as hell in 09. What the flying fuck is Taker supposed to sell in this match outside of getting his head bashed in the cell? Shane can't even hit Taker on from the turnbuckle (looked like he missed him clean) and even then, psychologically it should take as much out of Shane. Again hate to sound "its still real to me damnit", but this is especially rediculous we aren't talking a guy with an aerial assault here or any plausible offense.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Great elbow drop by Shane. Would've been nice if he actually hit, but still, great.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I've seen a better connection between a pig and a chipmunk than that elbow Shane "landed"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



xD7oom said:


> Please just shut up.


No?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Dr. Middy said:


> *Despite the complete lack of a reason for Taker to even be in this match, *this was a great segment to try and sell the segment. The crowd clearly loved it.
> 
> Also, it's like you can tell Shane regrets coming back for a match by the reaction after his elbow drop. :lol


I guess the reason now is Taker is fighting Shane not to lose at WM like he said. His legacy is on the line here on the grandest stage of them all in his yard and at his house. I guess that is more than enough reason for Taker to be fighting Shane.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

All you guys do is fuckin complain. That segment was amazing and all you guys can do is complain about it. Shane just showed us that he can still freakin go. HIAC is gonna be dope asthis Sunday this segment just proved it. If Shane can still fly like that then theres nothing else he wont be able to do this Sunday but u people cant enjoy anything. Fuck these boards seriously, it's time I deleted my acct. Unbelievable. Let me guess, it's Reigns fault?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Who the hell is singing what song in those twisted tea commercials? and are they even speaking English?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Man, this match absolutely should go last. UNLESS, of course, Reigns turns heal (I belee dat).


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Shadowcran said:


> Next, to totally kill any crowd fever, probably the Divas...


Probably Mark Henry and/or Big Show and/or Kane or probably all 3.


----------



## Stunning Steve (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Great opening segment. Keep it going!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I just hope that neither Shane nor Taker was injured in that segment. With our luck they're going to both be announced to be out for 6 months. So many injuries...


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So I've been pretty down on this match and the mania card in general...and even though the match still makes no sense.... That was a good segment and what the fued really needed imo. It didn't make me want to drive to Dallas and see it, but I'm not as down on it as I was before. 

I can bitch a lot but gotta give credit where it's due... Good stuff right there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*And yes, Taker said "RICH boy". lol*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714605570259419137


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Vintage Taker man this feels like the attitude era


Lol. Not even close. That segment was as bad as their last 2 encounters. I'm sure the rest of the show will be worse than that though.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

let's see if WWE is able of keep the momentum going


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Cole: "This young man" @ Shane. smh


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

For such an otherworldly character Undertaker sure does come off as a petulant teenager in a lot of his promos lol.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Hopefully the show doesn't go down hill after this.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

undertakers promo made no sense...

"you are much like your father.. because from the day you have been born you have been your daddy's bitch"

wtf? stupid


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

In the snoop dog HOF video on youtube they said "The one and only Donald Trump" 

That is sure to piss of a lot of the viewers if played tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

One recap down, 39 to go!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Amber B said:


> So he wont be doing that on Sunday


Since he "connected" here he'll try it at Mania and crash/burn causing Taker to take advantage.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you didn't enjoy that segment then I really do think you need to find a new hobby.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane/Taker being the opening means that HHH/Reigns will be the main event of Raw. I sure hope it's not another tug of war though...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Way to follow that segment up.

Zack Ryder.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Should've known WWE would give the hometown boy the jobber entrance.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why the fuck is Zack Ryder even on TV?!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Man, Ryder's got a sweet beard going.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Zach Ryder, king of jobber entrances.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I guess people here really will complain about anything.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *And yes, Taker said "RICH boy". lol*


My jam... " tho some d's on dat... "


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Xenoblade said:


> undertakers promo made no sense...
> 
> *"you are much like your father.. because from the day you have been born you have been your daddy's bitch"
> *
> wtf? stupid


He was trying to say Shane was his father's bitch from birth like Vince was to his own father from his birth.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dam, that table spot gets worse every time you see because you can so blatantly see the miss. Still, Shane rules


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

From that...to Ryder.

fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I love how Zack Ryder goes from not being on Raw for months to being on the card for Wrestlemania.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

It won't be either way Byron. 

If Shane loses, it will be the same old shit after WrestleMania.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

If Jericho wasn't in a program I'd be genuinely curious as to who'd win this match.


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jericho vs Ryder on Monday Night RAW!.... lol wut?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

And there goes the 'momentum.'

:mj4


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jericho has been so busy dealing with jobbers.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I like to sing with the radio...


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Zack Ryder lolz.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

AJ is going to cost Jericho the match to Ryder so Jericho will want to face AJ at WM


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

AJ Styles to cost Jericho the match. Ryder gets a win going into Wrestlemania and Styles gets his match with Jericho.

Sorted.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jericho vs Ryder! Hope they get a bit of time to make the bro look credible.

And AJ should get a singles match later too.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ryder has kind of got my interest a bit more since being in that IC match now.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> And there goes the 'momentum.'
> 
> :mj4


Yeah Y2J and AJ Styles setting up the match kills momentum. Do you do anything but bitch?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I still can't believe the company chose Ryder over Bray Wyatt for that IC title match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh, Thank God Styles has a hat on :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> Way to follow that segment up.
> 
> Zack Ryder.


This should be a solid match against Y2J.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jericho is only good with his "Egomaniac King of the World" gimmick.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jericho with that weak push to Ryder. :ti


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That opening segment was hot! As soon as Ubdertaker's music hit, everyone got up. I marked out. I lost some of my voice. Shane and Taker kept the crowd hot. Shane's punches still look dumb though. Other than that, it was great! 

Jericho is getting a nice pop. Styles is still crazy over. 

They have got to turn Roman Reigns heel. He is booed with a blood lust everyone he appears on screen. 

I hope the rest of RAW can keep up with the opening.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*DAMNIT! LEMME POST MY GIF, AJ!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dat hat on aj styles... lmao.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



deathslayer said:


> Jericho has been so busy dealing with jobbers.


He is a jobber now


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Never mind the match isn't happening I guess lol.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

cool hat aj


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rookie of the Year said:


> And AJ should get a singles match later too.


He had a match on Smackdown so I doubt it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



turkas said:


> Yeah Y2J and AJ Styles setting up the match kills momentum. Do you do anything but bitch?


That's not bitching. Seeing Ryder on my screen is laughter. Big difference.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

Shane didn't miss. It was an elbow drop...hence the bit where his elbow connected with Taker's chest and the table broke. I know this hasn't been the best build to a Mania but the Shane/Taker stuff has been one of the exceptions - particularly that segment which was awesome.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ryder actually has some cool ring gear.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Cole: "This young man" @ Shane. smh


:lmao

:cole


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Man, Ryder's got a sweet beard going.


Look like he's channeling Darren Young.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh ffs please give this rookie his match so he can unkout


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

only jericho would think of bitch slapping someone with a cowboy hat.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jericho as a heel is awesome, he should never go back to being a face again.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jericho and AJ needs to be in a TLC match or something


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Who throws a hat?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

All these crimes against JBL's poor hat!! Where's the Justice!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> I still can't believe the company chose Ryder over Bray Wyatt for that IC title match.


Isn't Bray injured?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Styles is a true gentleman. Should have tossed Byron out of the chair.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

He hit him with a hat?

:drake1


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I love how Zack Ryder goes from not being on Raw for months to being on the card for Wrestlemania.


He and the other irrelevant two are just spot monkeys in an otherwise boring, lackluster match for 'mania. Just a repeat of the IC ladder match, last mania.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ryder about to get the W


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

You people burying Ryder pretending like he doesn't have what it takes to be a star smh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



finalnight said:


> Isn't Bray injured?


Don't think he is but Harper is out for like 6 months


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> only jericho would think of bitch slapping someone with a cowboy hat.


Jericho being awesome as a heel.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is cringeworthy.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Is this feud about who can make the crowd chant more awful stuff?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Styles killing it like always. True GOAT.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Being 100% serious right now -

Ryder looks good. The beard, the cool gear, and in great shape!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Ryder is pathetic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lol Fuckery.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

they've been swearing quite a bit more lately, that's pretty neat.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Biggest win ever for Ryder


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ryder Won! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Great backwards segment there.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:jbl rips on AJ Styles' accomplishments in Japan

but will be the first to bring it up with any talent that's competed there. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Ryder is pathetic


He's so pathetic that this loss is what pushed Jericho into a match with AJ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I called it lol
too easy


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jericho vs the ring post at WM, book it !


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lol at JBL dissing Ryder for not having entrance music.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bah Gawd, I do love heel douchebag Y2J! :jr


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Bray injured?
> ...


I can't even keep track anymore. The roster list is like a mass casualty list these days.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lillian Garcia :lmao:lmao:sodone


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

hhaha jericho is fucking awesome


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Ryder is pathetic


He was also the most over person on the roster at one point, soooooo


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

fucking forced chants


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Stupid ass lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *And yes, Taker said "RICH boy". lol*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714605570259419137



*Added that tweet a little late.

Taker's gonna THROW SOME BOWS on that bitch! lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I thought AJ vs. Y2J was already official lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

You guys realizing now that tonight's crowd sucks like every other week. 

They couldn't even start a "Y-2-Jackass!" chant. :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lol ringside is getting torn up tonight!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jericho is too good.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This Jericho is sad to see


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

You stupid idiot, I'm from Winnipeg!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



bambamgordy said:


> they've been swearing quite a bit more lately, that's pretty neat.


Only during this RTWM.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I for one am happy for Ryder he deserves he was nearly as over as Punk before the Kane and Eva feud.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Should have made it a submission match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

No stipulation? hm...


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jericho looks like he spiked his hair with cum.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

No stip for the match? *WHY*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crowd not really pumped for the match due to us seeing it a couple times already.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*WCW Jericho back at it slamming the chairs and screaming. Haha used to love that shit.*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Thought Y2J was going to add a stipulation.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> This Jericho is sad to see


How? He is still awesome as a heel.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hell yeah waiting for Ryders big push!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

what is the point of having Becky and charlotte have a match the 6 days before WM


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The WWE actually booked something well? Well by golly.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

JBL hacking Taz again "The learning tree".

Why doesn't this man get his own material?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

AJ/Y2J at mania in a regular match????


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Styles and the gorgeous Becky back to back? Guess i can stop watching early tonight!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

How stupid are you?

Styles you stupid idiot!

You stupid ass!

Shut up!

You rookie!

:lmao 
I FUCKING LOVE HEEL JERICHO! 

:y2j :y2j :y2j


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Heel Jericho is someone I can get behind any day.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Abisial said:


> He was also the most over person on the roster at one point, soooooo


And now he's a worthless jobber, soooooo


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Jericho looks like he spiked his hair with cum.


he used aj's cum


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Headliner said:


> No stip for the match? *WHY*


Because they're going to continue the feud after WM.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"Stupid idiot! Stupid ass! Wipe that stupid smile off your face! How stupid are you? Stupid!"

Damn, he's making his Attitude Era insults look tame.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This raw has been outstanding.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *WCW Jericho back at it slamming the chairs and screaming. Haha used to love that shit.*


We need to see more of WCW heel Jericho. Such a fitting way for his role now in his career.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

No stip for AJ/Jericho.

fpalm

Dumb.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Flying Shane, heel God mode Jericho, and now Becky with a lil Sasha. Now this is how Raw should be. But problem is it can't hold steam like this for three hours.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Yet no stip. Stupid. Y2J has been entertaining these few weeks.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Seeing Becky lynch walking around with that total divas song playing makes me irrationally angry.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Notice that they only trust Banks to wrestle Charlotte on taped Smackdown, but they give Lynch Charlotte on Raw?

Funny how that works unk2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Snap her arm off tonight Becky!*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The divas match should be pretty good. So far RAW off to a solid start, guess they are stepping up for this go home show.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why does AJ vs. Jericho need a stipulation?

It'll be a good match regardless.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Damn, Episode 7 out on DVD already, How about that!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I loved how Jericho always has those impromptu "shutup"s to random people in the crowd mid-sentence.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



SpeedStick said:


> AJ/Y2J at mania in a regular match????


For only the fourth time ever!!!!1!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rocketmansid said:


> We need to see more of WCW heel Jericho. Such a fitting way for his role now in his career.


Maybe he'll rip the dress off of Lilian. Apologize the next week, give her a new dress and rip that one off as well.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Is it just me that hates that shitty divas theme ?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> No stip for AJ/Jericho.
> 
> fpalm
> 
> Dumb.


Not EVERY match needs a stipulation just because it's wrestlemania. If two guys can put on a show with no stipulations its AJ and Jericho.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Marv95 said:


> Yet no stip. Stupid. Y2J has been entertaining these few weeks.


And what would the stip be? Proably no stip cause could not figure out what the stip would be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



bambamgordy said:


> Not EVERY match needs a stipulation just because it's wrestlemania. If two guys can put on a show with no stipulations its AJ and Jericho.


It doesn't need one because it's WM. It needs one because we've seen the match like 3 times already.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



bambamgordy said:


> Not EVERY match needs a stipulation just because it's wrestlemania. If two guys can put on a show with no stipulations its AJ and Jericho.


this is match number 4 it needs a stip


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

im honest the mic work of aj styles was on roman reigns level.
this guy is phenomenal but please dont give this great wrestler a mic.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why is the diva's title match on the same sign as the world title and taker/shane?

it's literally the second worst match on the card.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



KuritaDavion said:


> Because they're going to continue the feud after WM.


:francis


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Ric Flair trying to pimp Charlotte out to Kevin Love.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Fucking love Sasha.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Did Lilian just say "Becky *Lanch*"?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rocketmansid said:


> And what would the stip be? Proably no stip cause could not figure out what the stip would be.


Submission match both have submission finishers and AJ made Y2J tap in the last match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



bambamgordy said:


> Not EVERY match needs a stipulation just because it's wrestlemania. If two guys can put on a show with no stipulations its AJ and Jericho.


Its AJ vs Y2J 4 tho


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Excellent RAW so far! First 30 minutes is a winner.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Brooklyn probably popped huge for Sasha. Shame they didn't air it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rocketmansid said:


> And what would the stip be? Proably no stip cause could not figure out what the stip would be.


Submission so the loser would be embarrassed to tap to the winner since that's the theme of feud.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Becky is hot!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> No stip for AJ/Jericho.
> 
> fpalm
> 
> Dumb.


They're in a tough spot. I want a stip as well, but WM already has HIAC, a ladder match and a streetfight. They don't want to overdo it. Submission match or 2/3 Falls would have worked though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

BeckPlex smh terrible name and finisher


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



VitoCorleone said:


> im honest the mic work of aj styles was on roman reigns level.
> this guy is phenomenal but please dont give this great wrestler a mic.


Wow, this is insulting. Aj's not a master, but compared to Reigns he's Ric Flair.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

It wouldn't be wrestlemania without a god awful Flo Rida soundtrack! :floyd1


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Yea, shuda been a stip. Personally wouldn't have minded seeing a submission match :shrug given that there is a street fight and a HIAC on the card but w/e. 

I don't think the match will go that long. Probably 10-15 max so it rules out a lot of stips anyway. 

Not a fan of the not so subtle attempts to get the fans to chant exactly what they want instead of letting it happen organically but it was a decent segment because Jericho is top class. 

Opening segment was really good too. I think Shane's been on some of that 'stuff' his father and brother in law are on for Mania :lol cool table spot. If they would have put a little more effort into this these past few weeks we could have had an excellent build but we are here now.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



bambamgordy said:


> Not EVERY match needs a stipulation just because it's wrestlemania. If two guys can put on a show with no stipulations its AJ and Jericho.


I think it's more to do with the fact they've already had 3 regular singles matches in a short time. I'm not complaining either way as I like this feud, just would have been nice if they spiced it up a bit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Becky :yum:

My absolute favor part of RAW.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Fucking love Sasha.


Bo$$!


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Submission match both have submission finishers and AJ made Y2J tap in the last match.


I think they're probably gonna let him do the styles clash for it. Hell, I bet Y2J demanded it like last time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Intercontinental Match
Kalisto v Ryback
Tne New Day v League of Nations
AJ v Y2J
Dean Ambrose v Brock Lesnar
Charlotte v Becky v Sasha
Shane v Undertaker
Triple H v Roman

Reckon this will be the running order on Sunday.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



KuritaDavion said:


> Submission so the loser would be embarrassed to tap to the winner since that's the theme of feud.


But Jericho already tapped at the last PPV. There's no need for that stip anymore.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Excellent RAW so far! First 30 minutes is a winner.


True, but they BETTER explain why the Taker match is happening, what Shane has over Vince's head and what Vince has over Taker's head (they should've drawn this out over this episode and last)


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Becky sure is a delicious looking girl though. :lenny


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

C'mon Becky!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

LOL Ric is so awesome.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> It doesn't need one because it's WM. It needs one because we've seen the match like 3 times already.


Ya that makes sense , but hopefully they will be able to work in something unique for this match.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



RapShepard said:


> BeckPlex smh terrible name and finisher


It's not a finisher.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



KuritaDavion said:


> Submission so the loser would be embarrassed to tap to the winner since that's the theme of feud.


Yeah never looked at it or saw it like that. Yeah that could of worked out very well. Oh well still can be a entertaining match, not having a stip won't hurt it too much.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Did Charlotte stuff 2 push-up bras on or what?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

We are awesome chants lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

We want Sasha, lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I see that Charlotte went down a size on her tights


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why are they doing this match?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lol at Charlotte mocking Sasha Banks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ric dancing to a techno mix of his theme will never get old.



> But Jericho already tapped at the last PPV. There's no need for that stip anymore.


Well there's not many ways to go with an embarrassment theme and with Brock/Ambrose and Shane/Take I'd shy away from an I Quit match on the card too.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Natsuke said:


> Did Charlotte stuff 2 push-up bras on or what?


ric probably stuffed em in


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The commentators always look so stupid when they just have them sit there with a broken ass table.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Why is the diva's title match on the same sign as the world title and taker/shane?
> 
> it's literally the second worst match on the card.


Completely disagree. That triple threat could be great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This match really isn't necessary just 6 days from WM.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Mainboy said:


> Intercontinental Match
> Kalisto v Ryback
> Tne New Day v League of Nations
> AJ v Y2J
> ...


I still think Shane v Taker may/should close the show.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Those thunderous "we want Becky" chants :banderas


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Basic Becky?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"We Want Sasha"

Fuck off people. Sasha is fucking there at ringside. Let Charlotte and Becks do what they do best (tho they shouldn't be doing this match in the first place), ffs.

Raw has been very entertaining, btw. Solid opening segment (WE GOT OURSELFS A FLYING SHANE, even tho he missed :lol) and the AJ/Y2J feud development was nice (but they need to add a stipulation)


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



KuritaDavion said:


> Ric dancing to a techno mix of his theme will never get old.
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's not many ways to go with an embarrassment theme and with Brock/Ambrose and Shane/Take I'd shy away from an I Quit match on the card too.


I agree, the match should not have happened like this. They either should not have wrestled each other until WM or moved on to other things.

I can't think of any stipulation that would fit here.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

America I blame you for keeping this Chrisley show on the air


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> This match really isn't necessary just 6 days from WM.


It's almost like the WWE forgets that promos and their world famous Vid packages build up up excitement to matches.. not just doing that match 5 times before that match.. at the PPV..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Just saw Shane land the elbow. Brought back memories. By the way, I'm about 20 minutes behind because my wife got home right when the show started and wanted us to talk about our days before I resumed watching. Therefore, I would ask that people stop with the spoilers until I catch up by fast forwarding through commercials. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> This match really isn't necessary just 6 days from WM.


they should both be in jobber matches so both can get a win to make them strong for WM.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Should have put Sasha in a match in front of the Brooklyn crowd. She had arguably the MOTY in that building last year.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



PaulHBK said:


> Completely disagree. That triple threat could be great.


Not really. Charlotte's the worst active member of the roster, and that includes Reigns and Strowman. Beside, why should it be promoted above Ambrose/Lesnar?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao Love seeing Naitch dance to the new mix of his own classic theme!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> We want Sasha, lol.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

damn becky lynch is good


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why isn't Sasha on commentary?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Are they chanting "Becky" after chanting "We Want Sasha".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *WCW Jericho back at it slamming the chairs and screaming. Haha used to love that shit.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Charlotte's shorts are obviously too tight. It's compressing what little ass she actually has left.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

NakNak said:


> "We Want Sasha"
> 
> Fuck off people. Sasha is fucking there at ringside. Let Charlotte and Becks do what they do best (tho they shouldn't be doing this match in the first place), ffs.
> 
> ...


Really? The show looks just like last week's show with a more energetic crowd. Crowd will be worn out by the next hour and this show I'll be sucked dry, as usual. I still got high hopes for it, though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

OMG.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

They just jobbed 2 of their competitors in matches tonight for WM.

HORRIBLE booking.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

WWE Logic


----------



## DaBoss87 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



bambamgordy said:


> damn becky lynch is good


What the hell does that have to do with the thread discussion.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Sasha is booked stronger than Reigns.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

This booking leads me to think Becky is winning sunday.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> Why isn't Sasha on commentary?


because they don't want to embarrass the men because she is batter than all three of them combined.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Typical Becky has to lose, this dumb company.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They let Sasha go over Charlotte but not Becky :sadbron


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder if this will lead to Ric getting banned ringside at Wrestlemania


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Becky Ambrose


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm glad the match was short. WE WANT SASHA!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Sooo - new champ at Mania, I think?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I think Becky might be committing some red head on aged man violence at Wrestlemania.. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane and Vince are in cahoots.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

God Sasha is sexy. I don't get jobbing Becky out unless they plan to surprise us at WM and put her over. These people take two steps forward and three steps back. No wonder Becky looked so peeved tonight. Unless she's being punished for something, that was silly.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Becky with no build to win = hopefully she wins it. Best underdog moment.*


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DaBoss87 said:


> What the hell does that have to do with the thread discussion.


She was just wrestling on raw. That's what the thread is about.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> They let Sasha go over Charlotte but not Becky :sadbron


Hopefully this means Becky wins at WrestleMania!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Big Vinnie O' Mac!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This crowd was bipolar for the divas match. Some were into it and chanted for Becky. Others dumped on it. There was something going on with the table.

The crowd is shitting on Vince's promo. A lot of "What" chants. Pop for Shane now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



finalnight said:


> America I blame you for keeping this Chrisley show on the air


Damn I just look at the ratings not bad , I didn't know people like this show


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Did anyone notice Lynch's little preview tease?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Cant wait yo see Becky with the new Women's Championship.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Slick finish in the Divas match. Before that though, there seemed to be a timing issue or something, but Charlotte started bumping for an arm drag early, and later Becky bumped for a chop a second too early. Hope they iron that out for Mania.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane sounds like he can't breathe, that table spot knocked all his damn air out for the rest of the night.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Nice tan Shane!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Stole, Taking it. Same thing, Shane.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wow.


----------



## DaBoss87 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DoubtGin said:


> Sasha is booked stronger than Reigns.


Lol how? Sasha has never lost in singles competition, or taken a pin or submission for her team in the main roster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Taker/Shane might actually go on last at Mania. Well damn.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So like 50 people probably already asked in the last 2 seconds, what did Shane say?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Nice women's match. Short and sweet.

And after that promo...if Shane doesn't win at Wrestlemania this sunday...it will be one of the biggest letdowns in a looooong time.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shane just ethered Vince.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Vinnie Mac looking more like the Deadman than the Deadman.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane was bright red. Probably still blushing over the missed elbow drop.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



SpeedStick said:


> Damn I just look at the ratings not bad , I didn't know people like this show


Damn this show gets better ratings than Total Divas :lol:


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

What in the crap is it that Shane be talking about. It's like he opened a thesaurus, found words that rhyme and starting spewing off... Nothing. Another bad segment between him, Vince and Oldertaker. 

Hopefully, they close this show out with some real entertainment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I don't like having Jericho and Becky do jobs tonight 6 days from WM when both have legit matches at WM. Surely there are other ways to progress storylines without having them job.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

It's so surreal watching a LU commercial on USA network


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What happened to Paige? Completely off the map.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Headliner said:


> Taker/Shane might actually go on last at Mania. Well damn.


I guess it depends on what they want to end the show with - Taker's goodbye (?) or Roman's "crowning" moment.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> Why isn't Sasha on commentary?


Why isn't Sasha naked?

I think my question is more pressing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


----------



## DaBoss87 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



bambamgordy said:


> She was just wrestling on raw. That's what the thread is about.


I haven't even got the chance to watch Raw on TV yet because I live outside the US. Quit revealing spoilers.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> What in the crap is it that Shane be talking about. It's like he opened a thesaurus, found words that rhyme and starting spewing off... Nothing. Another bad segment between him, Vince and Oldertaker.
> 
> Hopefully, they close this show out with some real entertainment.


I swear, some of you people will bitch and complain about absolutely anything.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Backstage segments like that actually promote a feud, advance a story or develop a character a little. 

They need more of them and they need to make better use of their stars who can appear in multiple segments when they are involved in the main storylines. 

And by stars I mean guys like Ambrose, Wyatt etc. Start treating them like stars and then maybe your fans will too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> I don't like having Jericho and Becky do jobs tonight 6 days from WM when both have legit matches at WM. Surely there are other ways to progress storylines without having them job.


Meh, Jericho losing was fine. I'd have made AJ Styles interfering and costing him more obvious. Ryder gets a win going into Wrestlemania and his IC title match. 

I don't see the need for Becky vs. Charlotte but meh, not fussed with the outcome. Charlotte gets a win after losing to Sasha last week. Becky continues to fail to get the job done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

HBK/Flair.

A real WM match.

:mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dunno why people are surprised Sasha went over Flair but Becky didn't. This company explicitly spells it out for you with the booking as it pertains who they're behind, and it's been clear who they've intended on pushing for the last six months or so. Sasha has yet to be pinned or submitted iirc. They're obviously view her as the girl. I think Becky has a chance to win at WM, but it won't exactly be surprising if it ends with Flair tapping to Banks. They couldn't possibly make it any clearer that the woman going forward is Sasha.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Too bad Flair fucked up the send off WWE gave him by wrestling for TNA...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wrrrrrrlll it's the Brrrg Shooowwwrrrrrr.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Tommy-V said:


> It's not a finisher.


She's used it as a finisher before. Either way its a shit name and not a move she does well


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> HBK/Flair.
> 
> A real WM match.
> 
> :mark:


Classic match!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That bday shoutout to Mr. Perfect. :clap


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wow, few people in the thread.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Happy Birthday Mr Perfect.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hysteria said:


> Too bad Flair fucked up the send off WWE gave him by wrestling for TNA...


But since TNA doesn't exist in WWE's world he didn't.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> What happened to Paige? Completely off the map.


After she's done recovering from her boob job and lip injections. She'll be joining Brie Bella in the 6 man tag match with Lana and Team Bad.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That was so cool of Axel to say happy birthday to his dad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> Meh, Jericho losing was fine. I'd have made AJ Styles interfering and costing him more obvious. Ryder gets a win going into Wrestlemania and his IC title match.
> 
> I don't see the need for Becky vs. Charlotte but meh, not fussed with the outcome. Charlotte gets a win after losing to Sasha last week. Becky continues to fail to get the job done.


If AJ hit Jericho with a move, especially a finisher, I'd have been cool with it. But not the way it happened. You can't lose to Ryder then expected to be taken seriously at WM vs. someone like AJ.

Ditto for Becky. No need to have her lose, unless she gets hit with a big move from Flair or Sasha on the outside.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Time to kill the crowd I guess.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Battle Royal of Sucktitude at MANIA.*


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why are they intentionally trying to kill the crowd?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hysteria said:


> Damn this show gets better ratings than Total Divas :lol:


That show is an abortion that gives you EbolAIDS.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Happy Birthday Perfect :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Cool to see the crowd stand up like "oh shit" when Show's music hit. He gets a lot of grief on here, but he's clearly still an attraction.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bo's outcast singlet is dope


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is boring.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

OK. The crowd is dead, there goes the show.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Can someone ballpark how many times Show and Kane have tagged over the years through profightdb or something? They had that lengthy run in 05-06, I think briefly in circa 99, on and off for authority and hell just through the years on and off.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The Big Show is the worst wrestler in history in terms of character consistency. 

Even Kane is not as bad :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Big Show/Kane/3MB on the Raw before WM in any capacity.

:lmao


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Now things got interesting.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

All the losers in one ring.

:ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WHAT AN ORIGINAL SEGMENT


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jobbers.. jobbers everywhere


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

GEEK SQUAD SCRUM.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Sandow on Raw :banderas


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WHY


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So glad that match lasted .5 secs.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

SANDOW SIGHTING!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why am I watching segments for a lame pre-show match


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

SANDOW !!!SANDOW IS ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

IDK cut it to two hours


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Proper early Attitude Era match that one. Short and sweet, jobbers everywhere. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That was sweet of Axel to say happy birthday to his late, great dad. :sk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> If AJ hit Jericho with a move, especially a finisher, I'd have been cool with it. But not the way it happened. You can't lose to Ryder then expected to be taken seriously at WM vs. someone like AJ.
> 
> Ditto for Becky. No need to have her lose, unless she gets hit with a big move from Flair or Sasha on the outside.


Well they also had to make Ryder look like a contender for the IC title. 

Two birds with one stone


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Job squad in the ring. The crowd don't give a fuck.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DaBoss87 said:


> I haven't even got the chance to watch Raw on TV yet because I live outside the US. Quit revealing spoilers.


Why are you in a live discussion thread then? The entire point is to talk about what's happening on Raw.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

LOL thats how Sandow makes his TV return


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Happy Birthday Perfect


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Yeah Show or Kane winning this thing.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

DAMIEN FUCKING SANDOW


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> Big Show/Kane/3MB on the Raw before WM in any capacity.
> 
> :lmao


Mercifully this has to be a squash as we are only 5 minute from the second hour promo spot :lol

Oh.. there we go it's an andre battle royal promo spot :lol JOBBER ROYALE


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wild Sandow appears!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

THE GEEKS. So Big Show didn't get his revenge on DEATH?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

1...2....3...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Stop inviting them to things.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I legit thought that Fandango was Rico for a second


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

so many jobbers


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So the money moment for the Battle Royal - who's going to be more dominate - Big Show or Kane. Think I'll skip that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hulk Hogan said:


> Well they also had to make Ryder look like a contender for the IC title.
> 
> Two birds with one stone


He could've walked on water tonight and him winning at WM still wouldn't have been believable.

And of course Show and Kane stand tall.

:ti


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal is what we get with the advent of the WWE Network where WWE no longer has to deal with paying talent PPV royalties.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Why are you in a live discussion thread then? The entire point is to talk about what's happening on Raw.


Lol people man.:grin2:


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So I'm guessing Kane is gonna win the battle royal.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> HBK/Flair.
> 
> A real WM match.
> 
> :mark:


Hard to believe this was 8 years ago right?


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Damien BigFootSightingDow.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Andre the Giant needs a proper 3 disc set complete with full documentary.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea...they took the time to put that segment into the show. Someone thought that segment up and someone thought it sounded like a good segment that fans would want. Someone somewhere approved that.

I hate that someone.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Sandow was the best part of that segment.

Just saying...


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

REIGNS!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

20 min trips promo incoming.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This will probably be the worst ARMBAR match since there is no storyline going into this this time. Last year we had Mizdow/Miz (despite Mizdow still losing), before that we had Cesaro's climb to the top. This year, we only have Big Show/Kane showing their dominance but no one else that makes you think "this one might win".


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Let's play Close Your Eyes and Guess Either Stephanie Screaming or Sunny Side Up.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Roman's tweets get refereed to more than his promos or interviews.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Its sad this battle royal is a joke. Great tool that can be used to build stars or recreate ones.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Speaking of Motorhead, Bad Magic is a fantastic album. Great final farewell to such an awesome band. Check it guys.*


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So, Lesnar-Ambrose will close the show? omg


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MM10 said:


> Yea...they took the time to put that segment into the show. Someone thought that segment up and someone thought it sounded like a good segment that fans would want. Someone somewhere approved that.
> 
> I hate that someone.


What was wrong with the segment? And how would you gave improved it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Hard to believe this was 8 years ago right?


Sure is, and I was there.

:mj2

Not a dry eye in the stadium.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Why are you in a live discussion thread then? The entire point is to talk about what's happening on Raw.


That's probably what goes on in the wwe creative room. 

The writers are probably like "why do we have to write something creative, just let it be.. Think of anything

And get mad when people ask them to do something creative.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> 20 min trips promo incoming.


Then Roman says one line and watches as HHH and Steph bore me to shreds. I just hope he punches Stephanie in the mouth. That's all I want from him, at this point.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wkc_23 said:


> 20 min trips promo incoming.


I take a 10 minute promo, followed with a 10 minute throw down.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wkc_23 said:


> 20 min trips promo incoming.


You hate your liiivesssugghh I hate you all uuuuggghhh Best for Businessuggghhh.. You hate your liiivesssugghh I hate you all uuuuggghhh Best for Businessuggghhh.. You hate your liiivesssugghh I hate you all uuuuggghhh Best for Businessuggghhh.. You hate your liiivesssugghh I hate you all uuuuggghhh Best for Businessuggghhh.. You hate your liiivesssugghh I hate you all uuuuggghhh Best for Businessuggghhh..
:HHH


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Sazer Ramon said:


> I legit thought that Fandango was Rico for a second


Fandango will soon be expendable.

#nowayjose


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DoubtGin said:


> This will probably be the worst ARMBAR match since there is no storyline going into this this time. Last year we had Mizdow/Miz (despite Mizdow still losing), before that we had Cesaro's climb to the top. This year, we only have Big Show/Kane showing their dominance but no one else that makes you think "this one might win".


They're making them look unbeatable so Strowman looks even stronger when he wins.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

HHH needs to beat down Reigns to make him look like an underdog


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> Its sad this battle royal is a joke. Great tool that can be used to build stars or recreate ones.


 The least predictable match at 'mania tho. I'm still trying to see which jobber is going to come out on top. I'm betting Kane, maybe he can retire happily.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bryan.

They definitely miss him. That's for damn sure.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Its sad this battle royal is a joke. Great tool that can be used to build stars or recreate ones.


I mean if you're pessimistic about it sure. But I mean Cesaro and Big Show did get a small immediate push after winning. Who knows maybe 3rd time is the charm.

Maybe the winner this year goes after a midcard title. Or moves slightly up the card


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Then Roman says one line and watches as HHH and Steph bore me to shreds.* I just hope he punches Stephanie in the mouth. That's all I want from him, at this point.*


*

*

If this was the AE or RAE that would proably happen.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



turkas said:


> They're making them look unbeatable so Strowman looks even stronger when he wins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Yeah DANIEL BRYAN was loved by everyone but Vince


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

so triple h can't cut a promo at the 9PM timeslot but DB can waste 30 minutes sucking everyone's ass as the main event of raw a few months ago?

stay biased fellas.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bryan


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Definitely catching that DB 24.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The night Titus O'Neil fucked up.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



RapShepard said:


> I mean if you're pessimistic about it sure. But I mean Cesaro and Big Show did get a small immediate push after winning. Who knows maybe 3rd time is the charm.
> 
> Maybe the winner this year goes after a midcard title. Or moves slightly up the card


Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hawkke said:


> You hate your liiivesssugghh I hate you all uuuuggghhh Best for Businessuggghhh.. You hate your liiivesssugghh I hate you all uuuuggghhh Best for Businessuggghhh.. You hate your liiivesssugghh I hate you all uuuuggghhh Best for Businessuggghhh.. You hate your liiivesssugghh I hate you all uuuuggghhh Best for Businessuggghhh.. You hate your liiivesssugghh I hate you all uuuuggghhh Best for Businessuggghhh..
> :HHH


I actually think Triple H will have some new material other than this BS, he knows the build needs somethng more.

Feel free to call me wrong if I am....surely he can't just expect to cut a best for business promo though and then walk out....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

BAWSE!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



turkas said:


> They're making them look unbeatable so Strowman looks even stronger when he wins.


Are they confirmed to be in the match? Kinda weird they don't even take part in any of it.

But I guess it makes sense since Big Show and Kane are now faces and they need a heel enemy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Tame pop for HHH, tbh.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

sbzero546 said:


> HHH needs to beat down Reigns to make him look like an underdog


The underdog gig is what's killing Reigns for me. He's not Cena, he's not Bryan. He's Roman Reigns. Why not make him just as destrictible as HHH, and have them both looking strong and violent, at mania.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah DANIEL BRYAN was loved by everyone but Vince


Right Vince hated him so much he made him champ and let him main event Mania what an asshole he is


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Steph out there to get the babyface HHH some heel heat.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm going to go drop a Cena off at the pool, so I'm going to be about 5 minutes behind the live TV, so please no spoilers for a while mmkay?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

For the love of god please don't tell me how much I hate my life and my job again Trips.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hysteria said:


> Fandango will soon be expendable.
> 
> #nowayjose


What do you mean, "soon"?

Good Raw so far. Didn't love Kane/Show/Henry/Social Outcasts, but they had to hype the battle royal. The quadruple chokeslam was nice though.

Time to play The Game!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Xenoblade said:


> so triple h can't cut a promo at the 9PM timeslot but DB can waste 30 minutes sucking everyone's ass as the main event of raw a few months ago?
> 
> stay biased fellas.


Well if Daniel Bryan did it every week for years upon years upon years, then yeah you'd have a point.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

ALL HAIL QUEEN STEPHANIE!!!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

God I fucking hate Stephanie.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Looking forward to watching that Bryan special.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Would be fitting for DB of all people to be the primary reason why Shane wins and gains control of MNR.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DoubtGin said:


> Are they confirmed to be in the match? Kinda weird they don't even take part in any of it.
> 
> But I guess it makes sense since Big Show and Kane are not faces and they need a heel enemy.


It makes too much sense not to happen imo.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

You are damn right I'm watching that WWE24 special tonight dammit!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



gamegenie said:


> The night Titus O'Neil fucked up.


Titus :mj2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Welp, an Authority promo. I'm going to go to the bathroom.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah DANIEL BRYAN was loved by everyone but Vince


According to this http://espn.go.com/espnradio/play?id=14754566 Bryan was Vince's favorite wrestler he just didn't think he would make a good champion.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Zigberg said:


> God I fucking hate Stephanie.


But you wouldn't pass up a hate fuck.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!

Stephanie is losing weight. surprise match at 'mania or new cover for Maxim?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I thought Steph was gonna say "Get up, stand up.. Stand up for your rights"


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

YES MY QUEEN!!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I can't handle her voice anymore, man


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'd get on my knees for Stephanie.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Guys I am watching RAW live at the arena but am busy enjoying my nachos, please stop posting the spoilers you freaking guy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Triple GOAT*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Stephanie is literally only out there to garner boos for her husband.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

A. I have a feeling Triple H has heard those exact words before in a different context B. When the fuck was the last time we got a unique promo from lizard jaw?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Steph's gonna Steph.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Walking Dead will get 10 times more viewers.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

It doesn't matter how much they rub crap in the fans faces by insulting them. That won't automatically make them rally behind Reigns. He's going to have to win them over on his own merit.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

Shane O'Mac should be coming out during this segment. Just a wasted opportunity


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Hmm so Stephanie shows respect to the game by getting down on her knees? Not judging


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm rdy..


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

HHH trying to justify why the WWE Championship match will close WM32.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

HHH speaking quickly to drain out the What chants :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> According to this http://espn.go.com/espnradio/play?id=14754566 Bryan was Vince's favorite wrestler he just didn't think he would make a good champion.


total bullshit since day one the WWE treated Daniel Bryan like shit. Vince can say that now that DB is retired. If Vince loved him he would have pushed him like he deserved.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Any chance The Rock comes out during this promo?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

crowd is pretty dead for this


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

HHH droning on like only he can. Bless you HHH for trying...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

go on tell us how shit we are HHH. formulaic. 

HHH IS MY HUSBAND, BOW DOWN, YOU'RE ALL LOSERS ... BLAH BLAH FUCKING BLAH.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

My dream is to moterboat Steph tbh.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

in 6 days. 2.5 million less people will be watching Wrestlemania than they are watching Raw right now. :trips


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

If Roman Reigns really wanted to fuck with HHH and Stephanie, 

He would get this woman as his valet to accompany him to WrestleMania.


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

YES! Shove Reigns deeper down their throats!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Boring as fuck.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dem booooooooooooooooooooooos.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Roman Reigns gets MENTIONED and gets the biggest heat of the night!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Walking Dead will get 10 times more viewers.


especially after what happened in the very last scene this past week.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wkc_23 said:


> I'm rdy..


Right on cue. :mj5


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Yea, this crowd won't be too kind to Reigns.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The crowd gives zero fucks for this match and this feud.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

now we no why he made himself champ lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I actually don't mind if Big Show and Kane are the main features of the pre show battle royal every year. Nobody gives a shit about them or that match.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dull Triple H promo to be honest...formulaic, monotone...I'm bored to tears with this.

Edit: It seems to be he referenced Wrestling isn't Wrestling :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wkc_23 said:


> I'm rdy..


One of the more creative gifs I've seen....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hysteria said:


> Titus :mj2















:batista3


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> total bullshit since day one the WWE treated Daniel Bryan like shit. Vince can say that now that DB is retired. If Vince loved him he would have pushed him like he deserved.


Yeah they treated the Grand Slam champion like such shit from day 1, should have gave him the champion push he deserved


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oooffff, somebody interrupt this man.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This main event is dead in the water if it follows Taker/Shane at Mania 

Unless Rock gets involved


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This promo... I can't...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



JayM said:


> Hmm so Stephanie shows respect to the game by getting down on her knees? Not judging


Nope. 

Welcome to the Queendom where the Kings bow down to Queen Stephanie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Terrible promo.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Damn, this killed the crowd.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

PaulHBK said:


> Roman Reigns gets MENTIONED and gets the biggest heat of the night!


Roman Reigns is a pretty interesting guy. Those fans, who were just dead, just got engaged in the segment, at the mention of his Name.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Holy crap he still keeps talking.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Needs more boo.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dudleys must have come out and re-built the table during the adverts


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WWE not getting the reactions they were wanting lol...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Poor HHH. :mj2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh God, this brooklyn crowd just kind of hates both of them, but the thing is they respect HHH more, so he's the face? who the fuck knows.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is one of HHH's most boring promos ever


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wow this crowd is booing Reigns and Triple H is the one that's supposed to have the heat. Not good..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> The crowd gives zero fucks for this match and this feud.


They care just not the way they should


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*"NEVER FORGET JUST WHO IN THE HELL I AM!"* - Triple H


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Does he make this one so boring so people want Reigns to interrupt it?


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"To have the NAME to put my BALLS in their mouth!"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This droning won't make fans back Roman. They're just as liable to want both to just go away now.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Trips doing the same old shit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I'd get on my knees for Stephanie.


Yep. 

The entire universe should get down on their knees in the presence of Queen Stephanie. A true Supreme Goddess.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Boring chants please Brooklyn?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Romanisfuckedlol


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Please give this promo a loud boring chant.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

BALLS IN HIS MOUTH


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Clique said:


> This is one of HHH's most boring promos ever


It's on par with the ones he's been doing all year. Too long, same ish...

Where's Reigns?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah they treated the Grand Slam champion like such shit from day 1, should have gave him the champion push he deserved


he only won the WWE championship because the WWE fans force Vince to. Love how people try to chance WWE history. DB never main events WE if the fans didn't hijack raw for him and Punk didn't quit. If Vince really wanted DB WWE champion he would have won the RR.

The WWE was burying him from the second he was in NXT.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



PaulHBK said:


> Roman Reigns gets MENTIONED and gets the biggest heat of the night!


Don't worry, those boos will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Clique said:


> This is one of HHH's most boring promos ever


I eat my metaphorical hat.

I thought he knew better.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

God this is promo, switched off 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Can these two boring cunts fuck off. Spotlight hogging pieces of shit.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This crowd is B-fucking-RUTAL.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao This feud is so backwards.


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Cringing hard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Those boos.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah they treated the Grand Slam champion like such shit from day 1, should have gave him the champion push he deserved


They had no fucking choice to give him the title in the end. Plus everyone wins the IC, US, tag team titles these days. You make it sound they only had it out to special wrestlers.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

THAT POP!!!!!!!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Stephanie getting that X-Pac heat. :lmao They at least let Hunter speak. :mj5


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Clique said:


> This is one of HHH's most boring promos ever


After watching Raw replays from 1999-2004, he's got some fucking stiff competition.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

THOSE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO'S.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Both guys are getting booed lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Everyone loves HHH but hates Roman and Steph. LOL


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Them Boos Tho...


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Steph gonna bump.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> total bullshit since day one the WWE treated Daniel Bryan like shit. Vince can say that now that DB is retired. If Vince loved him he would have pushed him like he deserved.


Since day 1?

He got sent to FCW like everyone else but didn't have to stay there

He got main focus on NXT

He got fired for breaking a corporate rule 

He got hired again and won the US title. 

He got made the tag champ with Hell No 

He got the mitb briefcase

He got the world title 

He got squashed at Mania sure but generated a buzz

He got focus weekly with the Yes movement, whic they allowed to happen with segments, merch, interviews, etc and booked in a high profile role at every ppv and while headlining a live event tour away from Cena/Orton 

Hell fresh off dropping the ball with the title from his injuries, he asked Stephanie by his own admission to get Vince to change the Mania plans and give him the IC title which he wanted to do what Cena was doing with the US title on SD. She did, Vince relented, and he got jack shit 

Logic be damned, before a pipebomb or a Yes chant, it's not like Vince didn't make Punk/Bryan trple crown and grand slam guys who headline live event tours, ppvs, merch, and the like right


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bad boos for Roman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They have to turn Reigns heel lol
The boos are overwhelming


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Boring...boring...boring REIGNS IS...boring...boring...boring REIGNS IS!

They're the lyrics I came up with to match Reigns' theme.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Boo-Plex city, bitch!


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

BOOOOOO this man!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

My man Reigns getting so many boos... I hope he wins this weekend so I can witness the meltdown!


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

What don't these people understand we don't want Roman or HHH as champion my god


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The boos got even louder. Holy fuck. MASSIVE.

:ti

Terrible segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They were smart to not have Roman talk.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh those are some strong boos!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:HA :maury And there are the boos. Booed out of the freakin' building.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Roman sucks :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Roman Sucks chant.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

dude THOSE BOOES omg!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

ROMAN SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

lol good thing they didn't let roman talk all I hear is roman sucks triple h better win


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Loudest reaction of the night.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Boring prom and Reigns just got the crap booed out of him :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So no more coming thru the crowd I guess. Lol at the boos, damn. I guarantee he would have got a pop if he speared Steph.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Are they chanting Roman Sucks??? :fuckyeah*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

if Brock/Dean come out before 10 I know that something big is happening by 11


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Biggest reaction Reigns has gotten in his entire career. The guy gets mild to silence about 80-90% of the time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

when ever i hear Reigns theme, I hear this all the time now


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Vince just now: COLE! TALK LOUDER! 

PLAY HIS DAMN MUSIC LOUDER!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> Those boos.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


It's just amazing. I need this match to go on last.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Roman sucks. :lmao Yet they're still gonna have this clown walk out with the belt. :maury


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That ROMAN SUCKS chant was deafening. I think that at this point they have no choice but to flip the script with his character


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jesus christ those boos the chant not looking good for the second coming of fruity pebbles


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Roman sucks Chants.

Christ.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I can't imagine Vince having to keep Rock, Austin or even Cena off if the microphone leading into their WM main event. If they don't realize they've got the wrong guy by now :lmao


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Well that was quite the far cry from when DBryan whooped Trips up on the go-home show with a kendo stick before WM30.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Weak and sad as fuck that they have to do so much hocus pocus hiding of flaws of one guy for their World Title main event match AT MANIA.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I have never seen that level of boos...Never. 

WWE is in BIG trouble.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Honestly they should've had Roman spear Steph right there. Don't care what reaction it would've garnered. It would've made the match just a tad more interesting.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Nah, man, nah. Crowd's gotta pick up their boo game.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

He simply HAS to turn heel.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Roman so over. Controversial. :cole


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Vincent telling Cole to keep talking over the Roman sucks chants haha.

Fuck he is a total failure as a face!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The way Roman walked away certainly felt like a heel turn at Mania. Especially considering he doesn't come through the crowd anymore.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Even when they show Reigns as a silent "badass" face...he is booed out of the building and receives "Roman Sucks!" chants :lol :lol :lol

They need to turn him heel. Fast.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> The boos got even louder. Holy fuck. MASSIVE.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Terrible segment.


I think its a sign they are turning him heel because they are not longer turning down the boos like they were for the past year.

I think they want him to get booed now.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> They have to turn Reigns heel lol
> The boos are overwhelming


Problem is how do you turn a heel heel?


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Anddddd the energy is sucked out of the building, followed by boos and "Roman Sucks" chants.

Shane vs Taker needs to Main Event.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Was looking for the "Wrestling Forum loves Roman Reigns" sign, lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This match should go on last so everyone can shit on it.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> total bullshit since day one the WWE treated Daniel Bryan like shit. Vince can say that now that DB is retired. If Vince loved him he would have pushed him like he deserved.


To be fair to Vince I don't think he is lying he doesn't seem to push people he likes to the moon as I am pretty sure other guys he says were his favorites were Finlay,Bobo Brazil and Benoit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Are they chanting Roman Sucks??? :fuckyeah*


no, no, no...they were chanting Roman "rocks"...roflmao...of course they were chanting he sucks.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Everyone loves HHH but hates Roman and Steph. LOL


It's got to be weird for Trips. You put him in a ring with Reigns, Steph, and Vince and he's the face .. Could proably tell everyone in the crowd to fuck themselves and still be cheered


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> My man Reigns getting so many boos... I hope he wins this weekend so I can witness the meltdown!


Would be hilarious. They'll cancel the network (yeah right) and hijack shows (it clearly doesn't work) and still buy his poster for their sister. Roman will be just fine. Wish they did something more with him tho. These cameos the past few weeks are draining my interest in this show.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is the type of crowd that have bought tickets for WM ........ they've got a problem, just, you know, putting it lightly.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Reigns looked legit upset, you can tell on his face. That reaction was something else


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> I think its a sign they are turning him heel because they are not longer turning down the boos like they were for the past year.
> 
> I think they want him to get booed now.


I hope you're right but I'll believe it when I see it. Can't see Vince not giving him a long babyface title reign to sell those t shirts.


----------



## 1littlg8 (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

If Roman would have speared Steph, I guarantee everyone would like him.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

How do people expect Reigns to turn heel at WM32? What could he possibly do to achieve that...

You have to build a story arc for him to become one.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That surely can't be it?

Go home show for Wrestlemania 32 and their final build for that big world title match was a droning HHH promo and Reigns doing nothing but get booed.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That was Booo-rutal! :reigns2


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The whole segment was pointless.Why the hell did Roman come out? Just to punch Trips once? The boos, though. Roman is fucked.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

It's not like the fans are boo'ing because they really want him to be a heel. They just don't want him in the main event. 

:shrug I dunno, I think he's in trouble unless they play this heel turn to perfection.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I wish they labeled this Sunday on USA as Sunday Night Heat in place of a kickoff show


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Cena got boo'd and cheered. He's polarizing.

Reigns only gets boo'd. He's disliked.

Reigns needs to be a heel and he needs to face Cena and beat the shiet out of him, to solidify him at top villain.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DoubtGin said:


>


I need this gif! lol I'm dieing


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Definitely not Cena type boos. Everyone at least respects Cena. Roman is getting go away you suck boos. That is the worst kind of boo.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> when ever i hear Reigns theme, I hear this all the time now


This guy is a genius :lmao

this one is my favorite though 






:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Recaps...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

https://i.memecaptain.com/gend_images/SUzhUA.jpg


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

ROMAN SUCKS! ROMAN SUCKS! ROMAN SUCKS! :yoda

I don't know whether to be happy to hear that, or sad cause WWE will spin it like "see, he's already the new Cena!"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

You guys are such haters. Roman got a huge pop. There were definetly a few dozen cheering him. When WWE uploads it, I'll go time stamp the cheers.








:mj5


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:vince3 'What was that? Were they booing?'

:cole 'No sir they were going BOO-URNS! BOO-URNS! ROMAN BOO-URREIGNS!'


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That was the segment/feud that is headlining WM 32.........

:heston


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WrestleMania 32 main event: Roman Reigns vs. Triple H's Obsession


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

And they recap the massive Roman Boofest lmao!!!


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> I have never seen that level of boos...Never.
> 
> WWE is in BIG trouble.


Lol. Overreacting as usual.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:dance


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

at this point, Hitler and Mussolini could come back to life as a tag team, declare "Fuck everyone", have sex with each other in the middle of the ring, pee into the corners and still be cheered vs Roman Reigns.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Not the new day plz!


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They we not booing him... It was the OOOOOOOOOOOOOO chant before he does the spear. and they were also chanting Roman rocks!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



1littlg8 said:


> If Roman would have speared Steph, I guarantee everyone would like him.


esp if it was to stop one of her 'promos'


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> The boos got even louder. Holy fuck. MASSIVE.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Terrible segment.


Would've thought we were in 04/early 05 and this theme hit: 




Seriously, this is getting closer everyday to Jericho 18 for worst title build in company history for Mania. Even with 30, they corrected that shit and that was still a fascinating case study and Trips ended up putting in the best work of his career in years and 31 while unrememorable wasn't THIS bad. Hell, even 11 had a winding history and 13 was just dull (unoffensive). This feud is just remarkably bad.

edit: plus with 11, both guys were over with live crowds.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

i dunno why people think Roman needs to turn heel.. Cena gets booed all the time and he never did..

They will just stick with roman till you all accept it.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm glad they showed me those 5 seconds of HHH/Steph walking in the back, I was really wondering what those two were up to.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

New Day rocks!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> he only won the WWE championship because the WWE fans force Vince to. Love how people try to chance WWE history. DB never main events WE if the fans didn't hijack raw for him and Punk didn't quit. If Vince really wanted DB WWE champion he would have won the RR.
> 
> The WWE was burying him from the second he was in NXT.


So what about when he was brought back as the big Summerslam surprise?

What about when he was made US champ?

What about when he was made the MITB winner?

What about when he become World champ?

What about when they took the World title off him but immediately put him in a program with Punk over the WWE title?

What about when they made Team Hell No the focal point of the Tag division?

What about when they once again made him the big point if Summerslam and had him beat Cena?

What about when they put him in a top story with the Authority?

What about the fact that he still main evented Mania?

No Bryan fans like you need to stop trying to paint this lie of a picture that they hated him and never wanted him to succeed. Bryan was giving increasingly more impressive accolades the entire time he was there. 

Maybe they underestimated his popularity going into Mania 30 for a few weeks, but they still righted their wrongs you guys are literally looking to be upset about someone being held back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wait Kofi is suddenly from West Africa again now?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:dance


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Anyone have info on the presale for Summerslam at 11pm?


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

1littlg8 said:


> If Roman would have speared Steph, I guarantee everyone would like him.


Yep.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Boooo-Lee Dat shit WWE


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

It's a New Day!! It's a New Generation!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I really don't know how they're going to close Mania with Reigns vs. HHH.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Please save Rusev from this scatmunching stable.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Clique said:


> This main event is dead in the water if it follows Taker/Shane at Mania
> 
> Unless Rock gets involved


There's only one person who can save it but I'm not sure if she and WWE are on communication terms. 



Chyna showing up with Roman Reigns... would certainly turn those BOOS into HOLY SHIT chants throughout the night.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Geez, If I were Roman and was in the gorilla position offstage, I'd beg NOT to be told to go out there at this point. "What's next? Are they going to bring rope and lynch me in the middle of the ring from the rafters?"


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TakerFreak said:


> They we not booing him... It was the OOOOOOOOOOOOOO chant before he does the spear. and they were also chanting Roman rocks!


This poor man...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Reigns boos still got the loudest reaction of the night? Horrible for the face to get booed but shit the crowd clearly cares


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Brooklynnnnnn!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Rusev and Barrett > The New Day >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lobsterhead and Del Rio


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> I hope you're right but I'll believe it when I see it. Can't see Vince not giving him a long babyface title reign to sell those t shirts.


He is going to hope it turns into a rock.

You turn reigns into a don't give fuck heel and he will get cheered as a bad ass heel , and sell t shirts like that 
Great heels sell T shirts too. Just look at Owens. he does pretty well.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Xenoblade said:


> i dunno why people think Roman needs to turn heel.. Cena gets booed all the time and he never did..
> 
> They will just stick with roman till you all accept it.


bruh Cena was a heel when he debuted and at least there was a time when he wasn't a polarizing face as well :rockwut


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Kostic said:


> WrestleMania 32 main event: Vince's Obsession vs. Triple H's Obsession


wens2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*New Day build the tag division back up single handedly and after a stellar year of making the belts relevant again now the titles will not be defended on the grandest stage?? Die WWE.*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Xenoblade said:


> i dunno why people think Roman needs to turn heel.. Cena gets booed all the time and he never did..
> 
> They will just stick with roman till you all accept it.


To be fair the thing is Cena's boos are hard fought by his cheers. For every Cena sucks chant there is a equal Lets Go Cena battle. 

I will also point out that Cena openly embraces the hate when it's at its hottest. HE walked in One Night Stand in the ballroom and ate that shit up with a smile on his face. 

Likewise people do love him. I can easily point to his Rumble return in MSG


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wrestling/wrestling fans these days... Awful


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lillian's looking damn good


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Yeah we can kill New Day any time now.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> I think its a sign they are turning him heel because they are not longer turning down the boos like they were for the past year.
> 
> I think they want him to get booed now.


No longer turning down boos? They started editing boos out two weeks ago and replaced them with cheers.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



1littlg8 said:


> If Roman would have speared Steph, I guarantee everyone would like him.


Nope, he'd still get booed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Booty-O chants!

:lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Flying Shane, heel God mode Jericho, and now Becky with a lil Sasha. Now this is how Raw should be. But problem is it can't hold steam like this for three hours.





gamegenie said:


> There's only one person who can save it but I'm not sure if she and WWE are on communication terms.
> 
> 
> 
> Chyna showing up with Roman Reigns... would certainly turn those BOOS into HOLY SHIT chants throughout the night.


I would cry with joy if Chyna showed up with Roman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

PHIFE DAWG TRIBUTE:mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Grown men wearing Booty O shirts. :heston


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Now that the crowd wasted their energy on loving Reigns by booing him, they are officially drained and dead. 

I don't think Reigns is going heel, BTW. They didn't drown out the noise because, the boos could've been easily been aimed at HHH, to a less informed fan, like kids or...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

A fucking cheer for booty-o's. A fucking cheer for booty-o's. Ill admit Im caucasian so maybe Im missing the humor but


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm in disbelief that some of Romans fans are still in denial about how badly the guy is resented. Cena only got this type of hate vs RVD. Roman is getting it against Hunter of all people. Fans legit wanted both of them to go away.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Xenoblade said:


> i dunno why people think Roman needs to turn heel.. Cena gets booed all the time and he never did..
> 
> They will just stick with roman till you all accept it.


Cena got booed after his shtick got stale. Plus Cena was a natural progression to top babyface. WWE seems hellbent on pushing Reigns at whatever expense they can. Heel Roman could eventually lead to a face Roman the same way a heel Cena eventually led to a face Cena.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *New Day build the tag division back up single handedly and after a stellar year of making the belts relevant again now the titles will not be defended on the grandest stage?? Die WWE.*


They just defended them what two weeks ago? And it's still an uneven number unless if you made Wade a corner guy. Now it's just booked 4 vs 3 to show that New Day are ass kickers even if out numbered


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Nice a Tribe Called Quest mention!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The New Day is cheesy promowise, but they are over and it's fantastic to watch. I'm so happy for them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Phife mention


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

God, Big E loves his job!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This totally isn't going to be for the tag titles at WM ... dear god.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The league of jobbers


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This Sunday an hour before Mania. 

'Hey Dad, Roman's just not ready' :trips

I honestly do think there is a chance HHH will maneuver to keep that belt and put over Ambrose or Wyatt after Mania instead. 

It would certainly make more sense at this point. If you want Reigns to turn heel just have him attack The Rock after he loses his match at Mania (HHH can cheat obv) 

Don't give him the title though. Put him in a feud with Samoa Joe or somethin when he debuts post Mania.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *New Day build the tag division back up single handedly and after a stellar year of making the belts relevant again now the titles will not be defended on the grandest stage?? Die WWE.*


They did the same things with the US title putting it on a pre-show for a B PPV and with Ryback feuding for it now it feels worthless.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They should let the New Day hold the title for a full year. They have to be somewhat close to capping the year reign mark.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Fuck off new day....fuck off WWE and fuck this PG crowd for chanting along


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crooklyn is all in with TND's chicanery. 

NEW! DAY ROCKS! :dance :clap :dance :clap


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That shirt makes Del Rio look like a gay hairstylist


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> No longer turning down boos? They started editing boos out two weeks ago and replaced them with cheers.


They have always turned down his boos on raw.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Grown men wearing Booty O shirts. :heston


fpalm I thought the Brooklyn crowd was better than this.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Amber B said:


> Weak and sad as fuck that they have to do so much hocus pocus hiding of flaws of one guy for their World Title main event match AT MANIA.


Said it before but it confuses the fuck out of me. They'd rather try and accomplish the impossible than going with someone that would make their jobs easy. 

They had so many over faces 2 years ago and they killed all of them to try and get one guy over and it still didn't work.


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

A v/u neck for Del Rio.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

LOLOLOLL


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Headliner said:


> PHIFE DAWG TRIBUTE:mark:


they did it at MSG Friday night too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> He is going to hope it turns into a rock.
> 
> You turn reigns into a don't give fuck heel and he will get cheered as a bad ass heel , and sell t shirts like that
> Great heels sell T shirts too. Just look at Owens. he does pretty well.


Vince is obsessed with having a face of the company. I hope you're right. Everytime someone calls for a Reigns or Cena heel turn they inevitably turnout to be wrong. I can't be convinced until I see Vince do it. Vince plays things too safe these days.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Roman Reigns is for the kids, yet they boo him too. Grown men wear booty-o's shirts, so clearly there is some cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Is Ambrose/Lesnar closing the show tonight? That would be interesting...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Cucaracha that's racist high key. But funny so I'll allow it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That's racist lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Xavier :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lmao..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:evans at Xavier playing La Cucaracha at Birdo.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ok, it's almost universal that League of Nations is considered a terrible stable...but nobody seems able to put their pulse on exactly why. Multiple factors of course, but damn, it's hard to even take them seriously as a threat to any title.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Whenever I think of Sheamus, I still imagine his shameful lobster head and a picture of him with an overabundance of limes...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

LON has the most generic shirts ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

League of Nations. fpalm

And somehow the tag titles aren't up for grabs at WM.

:lmao


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Then explain how the Big Show does it every 4th Monday.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Shadowcran said:


> Ok, it's almost universal that League of Nations is considered a terrible stable...but nobody seems able to put their pulse on exactly why. Multiple factors of course, but damn, it's hard to even take them seriously as a threat to any title.


Good job the titles aren't on the line at Wrestlemania then.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Lothario said:


> I'm in disbelief that some of Romans fans are still in denial about how badly the guy is resented. Cena only got this type of hate vs RVD. Roman is getting it against Hunter of all people. Fans legit wanted both of them to go away.


Fans were booing H when he was putting Roman over.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Xenoblade said:


> i dunno why people think Roman needs to turn heel.. Cena gets booed all the time and he never did..
> 
> They will just stick with roman till you all accept it.


Cena was loved before he started to get booed, he deserved his number 1 spot. Reign's hasn't done anything to warrant the push he's getting.

No will be accepting this at all, if you can't get cheers even half the crowd you are screwed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



killacamt said:


> they did it at MSG Friday night too


Nice. I'm just glad the WWE audience got the reference. You know they really don't get rap/hip hop references 99% of the time.:lol

This is Brooklyn/NYC though.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Ahem... said:


> Is Ambrose/Lesnar closing the show tonight? That would be interesting...


HHH did say something about making a call, so maybe Michaels (or they save it for SD/Mania)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> Vince is obsessed with having a face of the company. I hope you're right. Everytime someone calls for a Reigns or Cena heel turn they inevitably turnout to be wrong. I can't be convinced until I see Vince do it. Vince plays things too safe these days.


Plus if Reigns turns heel who are they going to feud him with until I would guess Seth came back? Ambrose is the most high-profile and that would just feel like filler.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Marrakesh said:


> This Sunday an hour before Mania.
> 
> 'Hey Dad, Roman's just not ready' :trips
> 
> ...


Out of those HHH is desperate to put over Wyatt, so if he does it it's to put Wyatt over at Summerslam. 

btw ... wildly racist taunting from Xavier lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Can't believe I missed a Phife Dog mention. Now I want listen to some A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Can anyone explain why the Tag Titles aren't on the line anymore?

Weird low-key shit.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wkc_23 said:


> LON has the most generic shirts ever.


I kind of like them, clean and to the point. I'd be embarrassed to wear most WWE shirts in public.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Shadowcran said:


> Ok, it's almost universal that League of Nations is considered a terrible stable...but nobody seems able to put their pulse on exactly why. Multiple factors of course, but damn, it's hard to even take them seriously as a threat to any title.


Probably because with the exception of Rusev, no one in the group managed to truly get over. :fact


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> Vince is obsessed with having a face of the company. I hope you're right. Everytime someone calls for a Reigns or Cena heel turn they inevitably turnout to be wrong. I can't be convinced until I see Vince do it. Vince plays things too safe these days.


True but its weird they had him stop coming down through the crowd and didn't turn down the boos this week. Also on SD the rumor is they added in even more boos than he got because at the live show he got a 50/50 reaction.


I think Vince figures since for two years he has been getting at least 50% if not more boos, he will just turn him heel to get him one as a heel then turn him back face hoping he will stay over. The rock formula is what he is going for. IMO


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lon could also call themselves "Guys who were buried multiple times by Cena". "Cena's Main Event Bitches?".


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Ahem... said:


> Is Ambrose/Lesnar closing the show tonight? That would be interesting...


Catching flies...
I am the face of fear blah blah
He's got the whole world in his hands...
something something


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I hope the show doesn't end with Wyatts looking strong, for no single reason.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hysteria said:


> Probably because with the exception of Rusev, no one in the group managed to truly get over. :fact


Bad News Barrett was over more so than Rusev.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Ok, it's almost universal that League of Nations is considered a terrible stable...but nobody seems able to put their pulse on exactly why. Multiple factors of course, but damn, it's hard to even take them seriously as a threat to any title.


I think booking couples with the fact that Rusev is the only one in the group whi gets love among the hardcore fans make them come off super bad.

I mean most hardcore fans don't care about Sheamus, don't give a fuck about WWE Del Rio, and only care about Barrett every blue moon. This stable was dead on arrival Rusev's back is big but he can't carry errbody


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> True but its weird they had him stop coming down through the crowd and didn't turn down the boos this week. Also on SD the rumor is they added in even more boos than he got because at the live show he got a 50/50 reaction.
> 
> 
> I think Vince figures since for two years he has been getting at least 50% if not more boos, he will just turn him heel to get him one as a heel then turn him back face hoping he will stay over. The rock formula is what he is going for. IMO


I hope so. I guess we'll see in 6 days. With Vince I can't be convinced of something like this happening until I see it, though.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Shadowcran said:


> Ok, it's almost universal that League of Nations is considered a terrible stable...but nobody seems able to put their pulse on exactly why. Multiple factors of course, but damn, it's hard to even take them seriously as a threat to any title.


They would work with a manager or actual leader. They have no leader or mouthpiece as a group. Give the group to say Kevin Owens to be his sidekick and he rocks it. Actually use Lana to talk for them or have someone like Miz as the mouthpiece and they get heat


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Marrakesh said:


> *If you want Reigns to turn heel just have him attack The Rock after he loses his match at Mania (HHH can cheat obv) *


Perfect idea. Have Rock be in Roman's corner the whole time while the boos and/or apathy builds for Roman. You don't even have to have Trips cheat as it would be that much more frustrating for Roman.

You can have Trips walk away smiling as Roman stands in the ring and is consoled by Rock. Then Roman blindsides him and tears off his stupid riot gear to beat his cousin down to solidify the character. 

Hell, even have the Uso's come out to try and separate them and have Roman beat the piss out of them too. :jericho2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Headliner said:


> The way Roman walked away certainly felt like a heel turn at Mania. Especially considering he doesn't come through the crowd anymore.


*Yep, and it absolutely NEEDS to happen now.*


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



RapShepard said:


> Cucaracha that's racist high key. But funny so I'll allow it.


Mexican is not a race...neither is Hispanic...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Xenoblade said:


> i dunno why people think Roman needs to turn heel.. Cena gets booed all the time and he never did..
> 
> They will just stick with roman till you all accept it.


Roman isn't Cena and it really demonstrates how senile and out of touch some of you are to continue to make that comparison. Do you know why Roman hadn't spoken on the microphone longer than 60 seconds? Do you know why he's not cutting magic bean or light hearted promos like John anymore? There has never been a guy headlining WM as the "face" of this company that couldn't talk. Cena almost always had those who supported him be just as loud as those who hated him, even in smark country. Cena is more charismatic, has more personality, and effectively drew in the children as a result of his ability to communicate that kid friendly persona in ways no one else on the roster could.

Romans charisma is in the mold of a Bill Goldberg, not a Cena or Rock. He's still closer to Ambrose than Cena merchandise wise. John also was the most over guy for an extended period before fans completely turned on him and were split. He's miscast to no fault of his own, but Roman isn't John and it's a shame that it's going to have to get worse for Reigns before some of the fans and those calling the shots realize that they won't be able to molest fans with him like they did with Cena.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why does JBL always compare the LON to the four horsemen :kobefacepalm


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Phaedra said:


> Out of those HHH is desperate to put over Wyatt, so if he does it it's to put Wyatt over at Summerslam.
> 
> btw ... wildly racist taunting from Xavier lol.


Wyatt/HHH or Rollins/HHH at Mania for the title would be cool. If Shane was to win at Mania too it would end Steph's involvement (hopefully) and we'd have a dynamic were Shane was in charge but HHH was still trying to hold on to power through being the WWE champion. 

I think this would top any plans they have for Reigns which might include Braun Strowman :ti


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hysteria said:


> Probably because with the exception of Rusev, no one in the group managed to truly get over. :fact


Well, All he's done since joining is job. So even he's losing what status he had.

This stable just doesn't work in any way. 

Barrett spends more time on his back than a paraplegic crack whore.
Sheamus couldn't get respect if he had Aretha Franklin in his corner.
Del Rio with his leaving WWE and coming back lost every ounce of cred he had achieved.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh man Kofi moved out of the way of that dreaded Del Rio foot stomp, and yet ADR sells it by limping away as if he didnt just land on his feet. I hate that move so much, it needs to go all the way away.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I like how Del Rio sold after the missed stomp even though absolutely nothing happened to him. At least grab your ankle and pretend you fucked your foot up.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Who's booty now JBL?

*YOU*

:jbl


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



KuritaDavion said:


> Plus if Reigns turns heel who are they going to feud him with until I would guess Seth came back? Ambrose is the most high-profile and that would just feel like filler.


Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins will come back as a face, plus you have guys like AJ Styles, Cena when he comes back Sami Zayn , Ziggler etc etc


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wait people who watch WWE don't like new day because they are goofy..when the whole show has been goofy for 30 years


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Kofi's injured


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Did Reigns lay out Triple H? Because then I have hopes H is retaining.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Does anyone know what HHH said to Steph backstage after the Reigns segment?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Another L for the League of Nations.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lol And the League of Losers live up to their names again.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

YASSSSS


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

As much as I can't stand HHH(look at past posts) and what he's done to the business...he needs to keep that title at WM. I mean, I wouldn't balk at a clean pin by him. Ambrose comes out to console Reigns and gets punched and speared..or something.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Coach!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

COACH!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

THE COACH IS HERE! :wee-bey


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

COACH :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

LON having a match at WM.

:lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Coach! :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*










:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The Coach is back!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The coach !!!! :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Coach is shit unless he's a heel.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

COACCHHH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Sports Center is such a joke lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The Coach in the building ... Hit his theme


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They should have played Coach's theme. It's one of the GOATS!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Coach :lol :lol :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jonathan Coachman just got a warmer reaction than the man who may just be the closer of a Wrestlemania with 100k people AS A BABYFACE. Please, everyone, let that sink in.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bad idea Sportscenter.....Bad idea


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why does JBL always compare the LON to the four horsemen :kobefacepalm


Vince screaming into his headphones.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

for the love of all that's holy someone stop this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

COACH

:mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

LOL My man coach dancing!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Byron's daddy made an appearance on RAW. :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:dance


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*GOAT COACH*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

COACH IS TWERKIN', MAGGLE! :chlol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is Great! :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Now when we need Rock the most!

Coach you ssssick freak!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

People marking out for Coach ... fpalm

This roster ...


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Coach is just the best


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"I was always knew Coach was booty" :jbl


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ArcticArsenal said:


> They had no fucking choice to give him the title in the end. Plus everyone wins the IC, US, tag team titles these days. You make it sound they only had it out to special wrestlers.


Lmao so now them having enough faith to give him titles means nothing? Nah they don't put titles on people they hate and want to fail. 

Some of you will go to extremes to pretend someones is hated.

" Sure they gave him the Tag, US, IC, MITB, and World titles before the Yes Movement, but that doesn't mean they saw something in him" :lmao you sound ridiculous


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Coach was the best part of that segment. Don't know what that says..............


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh my New Day, just Foff from my screen!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm not surprised Coach is a fan of New Day. That's kind of his character, being completely uncool. Unlike The Rock.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

End the show now... you won't top that last segment.

Shane/Taker spot + New Day/Coach = I'm done!


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Saxton: "Go Coach! Go Coach!" fpalm


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm a little saddened the crowd didn't react more to Coach but he didn't give them much of a reason to either lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Range of emotions on Coach went from:shiiit to :francis to :mj4


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Remember when Del Rio beat Cena clean for the US title?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why'd they have to ruin Coach like that


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The part-timer thing has taken such proportions that we actually get a Coach cameo :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



g972 said:


> Remember when Del Rio beat Cena clean for the US title?


Del Rio could be awesome if they let him just do what he did in LU. Just let ADR say what he wants to in promos, he will be gold.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Legit cannot wait for all the fuck at Wrestlemania.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Martins said:


> The part-timer thing has taken such proportions that we actually get a Coach cameo :lmao


And he's cheered louder than the guy who might be in the main event for the title at Mania. That should say something.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

New day is awful. Can't believe how they actually get cheers after they do their crazy booty shit. And Coach too? No!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

It was weird seeing Coach on Raw again, man the roster is heatless considering the reaction he got.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wwetna1 said:


> They would work with a manager or actual leader. They have no leader or mouthpiece as a group. Give the group to say Kevin Owens to be his sidekick and he rocks it. Actually use Lana to talk for them or have someone like Miz as the mouthpiece and they get heat


I kind of miss the days when every heel had a manager...or almost all did. 

Bobby Heenan as LON leader....Skandor Akbar would really work...Mr. Fuji? no. 

If they dared and used a Muslim(or equivalent) as their leader...the heat might rise. Iron Sheik? (although, his Iran is great schtick really doesn't work as he fled the place after Ayatollah Komeini took over).

And while I'm at it..bring back heel moves...eye gouges, foreign objects, loaded boots and gloves, Face rakes, headbutts,


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins will come back as a face, plus you have guys like AJ Styles, Cena when he comes back *Sami Zayn* , Ziggler etc etc


:reneelel


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



g972 said:


> Remember when Del Rio beat Cena clean for the US title?


And then lost clean to Kalisto multiple times? :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Where is Kevin Owens?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



PraXitude said:


> Mexican is not a race...neither is Hispanic...


No one cares about you trying to teach the difference between race and ethnicity go away buzz killington


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So cool to see The Coach.

Big get having Sportscenter at Mania too.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



RapShepard said:


> Lmao so now them having enough faith to give him titles means nothing? Nah they don't put titles on people they hate and want to fail.
> 
> Some of you will go to extremes to pretend someones is hated.
> 
> " Sure they gave him the Tag, US, IC, MITB, and World titles before the Yes Movement, but that doesn't mean they saw something in him" :lmao you sound ridiculous


Some of you go to extremes to make it sound like Vince had this grand plan for Bryan lol. You know I'm right


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DJHJR86 said:


> :reneelel


Sami Zayn is better than Roman Reigns, so joke is on you. Unless you mean that Reigns isnt on Zayns level and Reigns has no right to face Zayn then yes you are correct .


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> I kind of miss the days when every heel had a manager...or almost all did.
> 
> Bobby Heenan as LON leader....Skandor Akbar would really work...Mr. Fuji? no.
> 
> If they dared and used au Muslim(or equivalent) as their leader...the heat might rise. Iron Sheik? (although, his Iran is great schtick really doesn't work as he fled the place after Ayatollah Komeini took over).


They probably won't use a Muslim considering the current political scenario in the world


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The goes WWE switching the Ultimate Warrior's words around to suit what they want...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins will come back as a face, plus you have guys like AJ Styles, Cena when he comes back Sami Zayn , Ziggler etc etc


Probably more likely to be guys like Cena, Orton and Kane/Big Show than Styles, Ziggler or Zayn. 

Unfortunately that is.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I love me some Dylan Dreyer. Especially that booty of hers.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That little "Hero" promo vid shows me something telling...

Nikki Bella learned to stop using her monotonous "bored with everything" voice and actually put passion and range into her voice work. Reigns still talks with his "I'm bored with everything" voice.

Heel/Face/Tweener, it doesn't matter when you don't have "it".


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Kemba said:


> Where is Kevin Owens?


Given this show probably about to lose to Sin Cara.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

And cue the "thats not what Warrior award was supposed to be" fake outrage


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Twisting Warrior's idea for an award into The Today Show PR.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581881800659591168
SMH


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Not sure how it's coming across on tv but it's been a damn good show so far. Big step up from the December brooklyn show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Here we go with another fucking recap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why is a famous person getting the warrior award, it should go to a regular person. FFS


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why does the WrestleMania theme song have to be about hooking up for a fuck? It's a fine enough song for that particular activity. But seriously, I mean isn't there any songs left about kicking that ass, and not putting it in that ass?
:canunot


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

have breast cancer --> get in the HoF


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane has no chance.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581881800659591168
Edit: damn i've been ninja'd


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane's punches looked a bit better tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

More recaps. Getting boring.

fpalm


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> Sami Zayn is better than Roman Reigns, so joke is on you. Unless you mean that Reigns isnt on Zayns level and Reigns has no right to face Zayn then yes you are correct .


Is this the equivalent of blowing raspberries at someone?


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ZeroFear0 said:


> Not sure how it's coming across on tv but it's been a damn good show so far. Big step up from the December brooklyn show


Opening segment been good. Aside from that it's a typical Raw, the HHH/Reigns segment was funny thought. One boring promo and the new Vince golden goose getting his ass booed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ArcticArsenal said:


> Some of you go to extremes to make it sound like Vince had this grand plan for Bryan lol. You know I'm right


Nah I can agree he didn't see him as his face of the company.

But there are levels in between FotC and jobber who can be let go at anytime.

Bryan was a lot closer to being the de facto face of the company than he was being a JTG level jobner is my point.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Could that Warrior Award be any more PR bullshit?

They know they can sell a few CDs if they induct Jim Johnston right


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

As I wonder out loud: I gotta wonder if this theme hit would there be a bigger reaction than Roman Reigns?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



mattheel said:


> Fans were booing H when he was putting Roman over.


Half of the audience was also booing HHH during their scuffle. He split the crowd but even those booing him refused to cheer Roman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DJHJR86 said:


> Is this the equivalent of blowing raspberries at someone?


Zayn is way more talented than Reigns. You are probably and Reigns marks are the only people who thinks Reigns is better lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Daemon_Rising said:


> That little "Hero" promo vid shows me something telling...
> 
> Nikki Bella learned to stop using her monotonous "bored with everything" voice and actually put passion and range into her voice work. Reigns still talks with his "I'm bored with everything" voice.
> 
> Heel/Face/Tweener, it doesn't matter when you don't have "it".


Nikki definitely has it. Usually accompanied with the letters T and S.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This whole angle has ruined Shane's legacy!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Shatab Anwar said:


> They probably won't use a Muslim considering the current political scenario in the world


You're right. Sigh. The PC police have made a lot of things impossible to do.

btw, I meant no offense at my suggestion. Skandor Akbar was an all time fave manager due to him bringing in...surprises all the time. Legit beasts to fear. Hmmm...Perhaps bringing in a Muslim FACE would be ok and might work(depending if he could use the mic well).

I'm serious, when Akbar appeared in your territory, you could expect colorful wrestlers to appear. Missing Link, Killer Khan, Kamala, and on and on.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDhLFFcAFMm/

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They have him go at it with a fucking Dudley on the go home Raw.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I fucking can't.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Doing Reigns/Bubba will be SUICIDAL infront of this crowd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Trips gettin them cheers :bryanlol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bubba saving us from a Reigns promo :mj4


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crickets.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Watcha gonna do HUH wanna finish what we started HUH now you got yourself in a little predicament HUH watcha gonna do HUH what HUH HUH watcha gonna do HUH


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So.. the duhdleee boyz are corporate stooges now too?
:HA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao Trips and Bully working together.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Those boos for Roman! Holy shit!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bubba is so awesome as a heel.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lol Bully Ray is the man


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dudleys turning face as a result of this assault on Reigns


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Written-at-the-last-minute sympathy segment didn't work


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bully Ray should make a come back. Bubba should turn on D Von at WM


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The fuck is this?

They're doing all the wrong things with Roman.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:skip2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Just when it looked like Trips may win at Mania he has to come back and get the upperhand.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This feud is just sad.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I think the crowd promised each other to not give a fuck about this.

What a momentum killing feud this is.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Reigns getting what he deserves.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Jesus. They still cheered Hunter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Welp, they did the booking thing with Trips standing tall on the go home show. So, Reigns is winning Sunday; if there was any doubt whatsoever. :lol

Bad booking for Reigns there.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Trips knows how to play a face well :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Attitude Era kicking the shit out of Reigns...makes sense.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

GOAT babyface work there by Hunter


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Classic Trips. Love it. Needed blood though!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Roman's a mute now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

How will Roman ever overcome the odds?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The hate is real.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Our babyface hero being ambushed. 

We must show our sympathy by cheering the assault :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bubba likes saying 'huh'.


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lowering the crowd sound with the Dudleys in NY... Stupid. Still heard the cheers.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

The standing ovation after Roman got beat up was fantastic


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I could watch Roman get booed all night. They've done it. I get it now, and I want more.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Avada Kedavra said:


> The fuck is this?
> 
> They're doing all the wrong things with Roman.


I honestly don't think they know what they're doing. I could grab the first 10 guys IN this thread to post after this one and have them create a better show that would probably blow everyone's mind. Creative is THAT BAD. They get interns out of college or hollyweird hacks and that's the worst you can recruit from.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I never thought i would say this but in all honestly i would prefer HHH stay champion and win at WM


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Zayn is way more talented than Reigns. You are probably and Reigns marks are the only people who thinks Reigns is better lol


Zayn's career is twice as long but with half the recognition. I mean Zayn was so talented he's made 0 waves outside of the hardcore circle and did nothing to further a ROH level promotions status how talented is he really :draper2


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

An ovation for the beatdown. It's NOT working.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

A day with the Chrisley's is a fucking prize?

:gtfo with that.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Those boos for Roman! Holy shit!


Reign fan "But he's getting cheered you just can't hear it cause the volume isn't quite high enough ".

You will hear a few of them saying they were at the show and he got cheers.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lol I'm glad he only hit his face against the title once..

I was worried he was gonna do it multiple times and a YES! chant would break out in unison again. Dudley Boyz as Heels fit way better though, nice segment for the little involvement they did have.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

His family didn't even try to help him.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So we take it Roman wins Sunday.

What happens though? 

I mean say he's the champ - that means he will be on tv more and booed even more as a result surely


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Classic babyface tactics by trips.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

ROFL what a loser they made Roman look like. How's that "silent badass" thing working out?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Break it Down said:


> I never thought i would say this but in all honestly i would prefer HHH stay champion and win at WM


It's flat scary to say it, I know. But I agree and I flat out HATE HHH and what he's done to the business. If they give it to Reigns...disaster.

And they need to make Bubba Ray a singles competitor. He'd be great as a heel but by himself.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I like that Kalisto has finally accepted his role in the new power rangers movie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wow US Champ barely over. He should be more over. MAYBE IF HE DIDN'T GET PINNED LIKE A GEEK OVER AND OVER FOR THE LAST TWO MONTHS.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I feel sad for Roman, it's become a herd mentality to hate on the guy for fun.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Can not wait for Roman vs Strowman PPVs for the belt.

:heston


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Trips is scared!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Almost 2 hours in, and outside of the opening segment this feels nothing like a WM go-home show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kemba said:


> His family didn't even try to help him.


Their faces don't paint themselves


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This feud has 0 buildup besides Ryback telling Kalisto that he's small.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Konor, such a jobber he didn't even get an intro on tv.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Forgot Ascension was still a thing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Cesaro Section said:


> Lol I'm glad he only hit his face against the title once...


Too many more times and it would start falling apart.. they probably only have so many bags of Bedazzle gems in the back to fill it up again. :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Where were the boos for that assault? This is what those who claim Cena and Roman are the same type of stars seem to omit. Shrills early from the soaked panties when Roman initially appears, but they go mum when push comes to shove. Literally sitting on their hands when they should be screaming at the top of their lungs for him. The love isn't as passionate as the resentment. There is no "split reaction" which is damning.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I like that Kalisto has finally accepted his role in the new power rangers movie.


Only the Lucha Dragons can stop Ivan Ooze.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why don't these cunts just get on with the show, the last 30 minutes has been painful to watch.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

and while this match is going on, let's switch to other hobbies. I'm an RPG/TBS gamer. Anyone else?

It's either that or I resort to Food Porn....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The Roman Reigns push has reached uncomfortable levels. I actually think the guy could have been a pretty big star, but they may have ruined him forever through sheer stubbornness. It's like they put him in the audience's mouths and we spit him back out. They've since tried shoving him down our throats, hiding him in bread like I have to do with my fucking dog with pills to get us to swallow, and injecting him anally. Nothing has worked.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

**To Tune of Chris Benoit Theme*

JOBBER JOBBER CUNT
JOBBER JOBBER CUNT

JOBBER JOBBER CUNT
JOBBER JOBBER CUNT

JOBBER JOBBER CUNT
JOBBER JOBBER CUNT

JOBBER JOBBER CUNT
JOBBER JOBBER CUNT*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This match should be on Main Event.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I was hoping for more when HHH told Steph to make the call...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

If they're serious about Kalisto, he needs a new theme after WM.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What happened to Cole's voice? did Dunn just use too much teeth for a minute lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Headliner said:


> Wow US Champ barely over. He should be more over. MAYBE IF HE DIDN'T GET PINNED LIKE A GEEK OVER AND OVER FOR THE LAST TWO MONTHS.


Directly from the Rey Mysterio championship school of booking.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ryback needs to go back to the singlets. Everytime he comes out I think he's gonna rape someone.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Rycrap...

fpalm


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

GOOOOOLDDDBEEEEEEERG


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*








FOOD PORN!!!

I do not care about Ryback anymore..Sad but true.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WM build up:

One guy wrestles a jobber. The WM challenger comes out after to fuck with them.

So natural.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That's about as long as Kalisto/Ryback should be. 
Damn another match that could be death to the Mania crowd.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hawkke said:


> Now when we need Rock the most!
> 
> Coach you ssssick freak!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why is Ryback vs. Kalisto even a match?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ryback actually looks so much better.

Looks like an animal.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Did I hear Ryberg chants?!?!? :done


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

by gawd it's goldberg vs rey mysterio at wrestlemania...

WCW at it's finest here folks.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The most pointless match and segment in sports entertainment history! :cole


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What kind of bullshit build was that.:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

THAT'S IT?????

:lel

Great build for the US Title match at WM.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ryback better destroy that geek at WM.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Those bruises on Kalisto look gnarly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Where were the boos for that assault? This is what those who claim Cena and Roman are the same type of stars seem to omit. Shrills early from the soaked panties when Roman initially appears, but they go mum when push comes to shove. Literally sitting on their hands when they should be screaming at the top of their lungs for him. The love isn't as passionate as the resentment. There is no "split reaction" which is damning.


He's definitely getting less cheers. But Reigns still gets one of the loudest reactions. His boos are louder than any full-time face or heel.

They failed tremendously at making him a great babyface but they certainly found a great heel.

As a Reigns fan it's a weird spot. Everybody who says he doesn't deserve to be the top face is right. But his reactions shows he deserves to be top something.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is our squash match at WM and Kalisto is going to win in a "shocking" upset...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Kalisto wins match.
Ryback enters.
FEED ME MORE FEED ME MORE
LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA

Great segment.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Cant even pretend to give a fuck about Ryback Kalisto. Forget the preshow, that match should be held at Axxess.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I like that Kalisto has finally accepted his role in the new power rangers movie.


And if Ryback stopped working out and supplementing he'd eventually look like Bulk so that matches just fine going into Mania.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What on earth is going to close this show?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What's coming on last then.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So.. Half ass heel Ryback gets a bigger "Feed Me More" chant going on than the face underdog champ gets a "Lucha" chant going?
Tisk tisk tisk.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What the fuck was that, fuck you Kalisto and Ryback.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



B. [R] said:


> Those bruises on Kalisto look gnarly.


Thought it was paint from Konnor.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> What on earth is going to close this show?


Roman vs the dudleys in a 2 on 1 handicap match.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lesnar/Ambrose segment is next...what the fuck is ending the show?

After that segment, I'm not longer watching the rest of Raw, that's a :fact


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*








I wish they still made these and before you post, I know some areas still can get them...lucky bastards!

Rylack just isn't credible anymore.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The thing is...boos are better than silence. At least the WWE (if they come to their senses) can make something of Reigns. Make him heel or something.

The guys that walk out to silence...just embarrassing. It's over for them.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Ryback actually looks so much better.
> 
> Looks like Goldberg.


Fixed


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ryback vs masked wrestler #1. At the 'biggest' Wrestlemania. WRESTLEMANIA. WRESTLE FUCKING MANIA.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TD_DDT said:


> Thought it was paint from Konnor.


That's exactly what it was.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Boss said:


> I could watch Roman get booed all night. They've done it. I get it now, and I want more.


You're right. It's pretty fascinating. I now want him to win the belt in the main event just to hear the response. It's like watching a car wreck and you just can't turn away.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So wait, what's ending this show.

Lesnar/Ambrose will be next, then probably something with the remaining IC title match participants and the divas no one cares about.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They could of at least had Gillberg Shellshock Kalisto.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Brock will save us!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> THAT'S IT?????
> 
> :lel
> 
> Great build for the US Title match at WM.


Great build boy hasn't that synonymous with this year's Wrestlemania.

Telling everybody man, that Diva triple threat and especially Dean/Brock better tear down the fucking house man or this card could sink like a stone. It's gonna be a fun one to just spectate from afar but Im just saying.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

One more segment and I'm going to sleep. 

Will probably only miss pointless IC feud crap and a Roman dudleys match - sleep seems more attractive right now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm still mad that hack Ryback got Kevin Owens match at Mania!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dear NBC people HATE REPEATING LINES OVER AND OVER IN COMMERCIALS! Dear NBC people HATE REPEATING LINES OVER AND OVER IN COMMERCIALS! Dear NBC people HATE REPEATING LINES OVER AND OVER IN COMMERCIALS! Dear NBC people HATE REPEATING LINES OVER AND OVER IN COMMERCIALS! Dear NBC people HATE REPEATING LINES OVER AND OVER IN COMMERCIALS!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

You're still watching? 
This coming Wrestlemania sucks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hawkke said:


> Why does the WrestleMania theme song have to be about hooking up for a fuck? It's a fine enough song for that particular activity. But seriously, I mean isn't there any songs left about kicking that ass, and not putting it in that ass?
> :canunot


Maybe this or somethin', I dunno....






:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DoubtGin said:


> So wait, what's ending this show.
> 
> Lesnar/Ambrose will be next, then probably something with the remaining IC title match participants and the divas no one cares about.


Probably Reigns vs Dudleys


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wkc_23 said:


> What's coming on last then.


Ten gong salute to the World Title.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Weird seeing Lesnar in a grey shirt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Here we go!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*










What in hell are they going to fill the last hour with? Another 'yawn" Divas match? Goldust/Truth insanity? What?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Let me guess.. Heyman cuts the same promo he has been doing for 2 years but THIS one is the GOAT promo


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wouldn't be surprised if another Wyatt tease ends this Raw fpalm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*YOU READY GET UR BORK ON?*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So WWE has totally downplayed that Kalisto has defeated Ryback in the past, well not downplayed it...they just haven't mentioned it at all. So either Kalisto overcomes the odds and beats Ryback again or Ryback obliterates the Lucha Dragon at WrestleMania.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The true main event of RAW: Ambrose/Lesnar segment

BROCK


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wkc_23 said:


> Weird seeing Lesnar in a grey shirt.


I thought it was gonna sound weird if I pointed that out as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Let me guess.. Heyman cuts the same promo he has been doing for 2 years but THIS one is the GOAT promo


Nailed it


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Don't forget that Lucha Underground is on Wednesdays folks.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

yawn Lean Ambrose gonna get his ass whipped again and will still lose his match at mania..

worthless creature.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*I pulled an R-Truth. LOL. Forgot where RAW was even at.*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Ryback vs masked wrestler #1. At the 'biggest' Wrestlemania. WRESTLEMANIA. WRESTLE FUCKING MANIA.


Still better than Triple H vs Henchman #2


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Guess it's time for some :ambrose fuckery.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wyatts help wacky guy win


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Poor Brock. Got demoted from Main-Event of Mania to 3rd top match at Mania against some drug addict that wakes up at 5am to sit in the tub and scratch his skin off for no reason.:no:


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I don't know why I find it so annoying when the crowd finishes Paul Heyman's "My name is Paul Heyman" sentence.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Bork should wear a shirt from the wrong city though because that would be funny. *


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

OH MY GOD ITS BROCK!!! Can't wait to see him hop around while Heyman talks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is going to be good!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I really like how Bork's Suplex City shirts are continuing to be colored to reflect sports teams in the city that he's in (Seattle had blue and lime green for the Seahawks, Pittsburgh has black and yellow for the Steelers and now Brookyn has gray and black for the Nets).


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Man, ...last hour is probably going to be Raw is Recap.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Headliner said:


> Poor Brock. Got demoted from Main-Event of Mania to 3rd top match at Mania against some drug addict that wakes up at 5am to sit in the tub and scratch his skin off for no reason.:no:


Still has the best build of any of those matches though and once again Lesnar will have the match of the year. I don't think he minds.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Once in a lifetime.. Lesnar/Ambrose...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



RapShepard said:


> Nailed it


Every Heyman promo is a GOAT promo because Heyman is GOAT.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Heyman putting over Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Ratman said:


> OH MY GOD ITS BROCK!!! Can't wait to see him hop around while Heyman talks.


Don't forget the smiles....and the fact he's getting paid more money than I'll ever see by just standing there smiling and bouncing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Come on Ambrose!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Brock is so far ahead of Heyman at this point having Heyman there is pointless post-Mania


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Boss said:


> I don't know why I find it so annoying when the crowd finishes Paul Heyman's "My name is Paul Heyman" sentence.


+1 
So true!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Heyman sells a match better than no one else :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Heyman going off the script!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

dodgy response for Ambrose given they've just been presented Brock. lol

IT'S A WEAPON lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"My Job tonight is to convince you you really are 6 days away from a "Wrestlemania" It's true! And here's my client Brrrraaaaaaaaaahhhck Lessssssssssnar!"
:heyman3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

People cheering for Heyman not wanting to be politically correct.

:clap


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Heyman about to get canned like Titus.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What's going to close the show? I feel like apart from this now, and participants in the IC title picture there's nothing big to close the show


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Headliner said:


> Poor Brock. Got demoted from Main-Event of Mania to 3rd top match at Mania against some drug addict that wakes up at 5am to sit in the tub and scratch his skin off for no reason.:no:


Could have a show stealing match at Mania tho 

Heyman DA GAWD on the mic :banderas


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Brock is probably ashamed to wear a Nets shirt.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*










You can tell Roman is ready to fight. Look at the anger in his eyes. HHH better pay heed.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Heyman, don't you mean: "Weapons are not only encouraged.. They're ALLOWED" :batista3


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wasn't "weapons aren't just allowed they are encouraged" a meme I feel like somebody fumbled that phrase before


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Heyman shitting on the "weapons" rule. Awesome. I fucking hate it when Cole calls them "toys", again and again.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"Weapons are not only welcomed.........they're allowed.

-Batista, never forget


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Headliner said:


> Poor Brock. Got demoted from Main-Event of Mania to 3rd top match at Mania against some drug addict that wakes up at 5am to sit in the tub and scratch his skin off for no reason.:no:


I almost choked to death reading this.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:brock *Bouncing intensifies*


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So wait, if this is in the beginning of hour 3, what the fuck is the main event of this show? Usos vs. Dudleyz??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



gobsayscomeon said:


> Attitude Era kicking the shit out of Reigns...makes sense.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

How the fuck is "weapon" not politically correct?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Business is about to pick up! :jr


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dean got a pretty weak crowd response there.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Heyman needs to slow his roll there... Lord, God and Master?.... Geesh...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WHAT THE FUCK?

:ti


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So Brock is going to sodomize Ambrose that's deep and a wagon wow


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dean Ambrose is now a mega geek


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wagon? Haha. This company completely cuts this fucker's balls off with his booking


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Little red wagon of death toys HELL YEAH DEAN*


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

dean comes off so damn try hard and cheesy as a "crazy" person.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

why exactly does Ambrose's little red wagon have his symbol on it?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why did I just picture Junkyard Dog(in his Mid South days) bringing a cart of junk to the ring with him?

Another one bites the dust playing in background.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:westbrook3


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> What's going to close the show? I feel like apart from this now, and participants in the IC title picture there's nothing big to close the show


 Maybe a return ﻿


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Uh I said weapon. LOL. I can´t believe they changed calf killer to calf crusher. That´s after they changed Unprettier to Killswitch.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*GET BRIAN PILLMAN'S PISTOL!*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:LOL a wagon


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dean is done.

When's Seth coming back to save us?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This makes Dean look pretty stupid.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Where is the Brooklyn Brawler?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So random :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I guess this works to show what hes bringing but ehh


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This makes Ambrose look like a total fool.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dean Ambrose getting Roman Reigns type silence.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lol I like this actually.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh good. The annoying Ambrose is back.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The homeless guy stole a wagon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WAIT, THAT'S IT??????????????????


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Really.....


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dean be nimble
Dean be quick
Dean got beat with a Kendo Stick.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I've said it many times, but: Ambrose is the man.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That it :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:tyson at Heyman calling Brock the "Reigning, Defending and Undisputed Lord God of No Holds Barred Fights". Haven't seen a title that extravagant since God Emperor Doom during Secret Wars 2K16. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Good guy John would have put the ring apron back down before walking away..
:cena


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That Lesnar match build.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Someone tell me this is not the last interaction between Ambrose and Lesnar before Wrestlemania.

Funny thing is he still got a better reaction than Reigns who interrupted a 20 min HHH promo.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

We still have another hour of this shit?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Serious case of buyer's remorse setting in....

Well at least Beerfest in Dallas on Friday wont disappoint.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WWE should put all of that shit on craigslist, eBay is too upmarket for Ambrose lol.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That was...something, I guess. I'm hyped about the match, but this was a little...underwhelming, tbh.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Not even a big pop for Dean.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Another Authority segment. :loweringangle


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Seems like they're booking this shit on the fly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

How is that it for the Ambrose/Brock segment?????

And H/Reigns to close out Raw.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

There goes Raw.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

MOre of Goddess Stephanie. Can't wait.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DoubtGin said:


> Dean got a pretty weak crowd response there.


It's become the norm, tbf :draper2


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

LMFAOOOOOOOOO.. yes Trips and Steph finish your promo for the m/e.. Slay.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Well, guess I can watch Better Call Saul now.

Edit: Also Dean was out there earlier for Smackdown - so his small pop he got was with diminishing returns.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dean looked like he was struggling pulling that loaded wagon up the ramp. :mj4


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Steph takes a spear tonight!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idk maybe if they didn't play his music it would have worked better. But that's a unique way to have them interact but not touch again


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Two Authority promos?

TWO?

We're getting lucky tonight folks!












TWO!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Takin my toys back and going home for my juicy and my nap nap!!!! I will come find you later monkey man.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

More HHH and Steph promo time.

:heston


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Dean Ambrose getting Roman Reigns type silence.


Roman Reigns type silence is boos edited out.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Another HHH promo?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oooooohhh Paige vs Emma, niiiiccceeee


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

cena and nikki's wedding to close the show


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wkc_23 said:


> Another Authority segment. :loweringangle


:lmao
:lmao 
:lmao


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> WAIT, THAT'S IT??????????????????


Are you surprised? pretty much sums up what Vince and WWE think of Ambrose. I'd be mighty shocked if he beats Lesnar on sunday, I really would. They have no one else for Lesnar to face, that's why Ambrose has the match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Hold up.

Did butt fuck :cole just say Emma?

On Raw?

:banderas


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

You know its time to build more muscle when you can't even drag a wagon up the ramp...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Idk maybe if they didn't play his music it would have worked better. But that's a unique way to have them interact but not touch again


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Reigns to get booed out of the building for the third time now :lmao


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

i really hope that every writer of this company dies tonight


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Thats it? God whats wrong with WWE?Please do something better to close out the show


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So, the main event segment is *another* Authority promo?

The concept of Dean grabbing weapons was kinda cool, but for it to end without even a tease at physicality... what the hell.

Great opening segment, but the rest of Raw has been pretty...booty.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I expect a big return or a legend to come out at the end for the Authority segment.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Last year: Brock Lesnar finishes Road to Mania with tugowar over a title belt. 

This year: Brock Lesnar stands in the ring while Ambrose collects weapons that he put under the ring for himself to collect? In a red wagon. 


Good to know they're not wasting money on Brock Lesnar's appearances.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

In other news, did y'all hear? The Bella Twins' mom married John Laurinitis.

I think the Bellas are the second most powerful family after the McMahons guys :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So, i've got an inkling that Bayley is going to get a WM debut as part of team bitch but not bitch


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Did anyone else find it odd that Tripsy ran and left Steph in the ring with Roman? Is this going somewhere? It certainly won't get him heat since she'a bigger heel than him.I've been feeling for a while that Steph and Roman would wind up making some kind of alliance.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Shane jumps through a fucking table for the first time in like 10 years.. and we get a repeat segment to close the go-home raw to WM..

Get ready folks, the Battle Patty Cake segment is coming!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

No Taz?


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why did dean bother taking ring steps in his little cart? Won't they have them anyway at wrestle mania?!

Fucking stupid haha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

It's obvious to me that most of this show was written by creative at a Waffle House at 3AM in the morning after an all night drunk. It was sketched on used napkins and ideas were taken off the bathroom walls.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

There's my sweetie.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This show sucks dick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> How is that it for the Ambrose/Dean segment?????
> 
> And H/Reigns to close out Raw.
> 
> ...


Last of what I heard, Ambrose and Dean are like the same person.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



RapShepard said:


> He's definitely getting less cheers. But Reigns still gets one of the loudest reactions. His boos are louder than any full-time face or heel.
> 
> They failed tremendously at making him a great babyface but they certainly found a great heel.
> 
> As a Reigns fan it's a weird spot. Everybody who says he doesn't deserve to be the top face is right. But his reactions shows he deserves to be top something.



He'd easily be the biggest heel of his generation. He's to the "Reality Era" what HHH was to The Auttitude Era. Heaven forbid they have the forsight to stick someone like Eva Marie with him to play Stephanie. Imo he could be a huge face down the line. He'd make the perfect anti-hero to oppose WWE's cookie cutter faces in a Batman and Punisher dynamic in comparison to the usual Superman and Daredevil type of face they push, but he absolutely needs a year or two as the top heel.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Emma


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I have a thing for watching really low-budget movies e.g. The Room, Mama's Foot, A Talking Cat etc.
Sounds like I should go find an upload of tonight's Raw!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wkc_23 said:


> Last of what I heard, Ambrose and Dean are like the same person.


:lol D'oh!

Botch on my part.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They still having Cena do the big shows and promotion. The man's still a workhorse even out injured.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Howwww YOUUUU doin', Paige? 

*EMMA DAT HEEL!*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Emma needs to lose the Herp Derp music.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

EMMA'S BACK!

AND SHE'S HOTTER!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Emmalution is back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I miss Emma's old theme, remix ain't bad though.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Love Emma's theme!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Emma :mark:


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

EMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Love me some Lana.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is hilarious


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow. Ambrose killed the crowd and the segment.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

when df did this happen but emma!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Pale goddess that is Paige. :heart


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Emma's theme is banging.......just like Emma.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lana has turned from one of the best characters to the most annoying one.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Every time Emma does that pose at the top I get hard ha........


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShadowKiller said:


> Reigns to get booed out of the building for the third time now :lmao


Nah, he'll get some cheers when he spears Steph. That's about the only thing that will guarantee anyone a pop at this point


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Emma! :ellen


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lana not being able to walk in her shoes pretty much sums up the clusterfuck that will be their match on Sunday.

And if Eva Marie is in this match. :lmao :sodone


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Good to see Emma!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> :lol D'oh!
> 
> Botch on my part.


Haha, I knew what ya meant. Couldn't resist not saying anything tho :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I can't believe Zack Ryder is hitting that.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Zack Ryder must think life is amazing right now. Wrestlemania title match...and Emma. Winner.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They'll keep Roman on ice come the last segment.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Marking out to Emma and her theme song.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They've lost the crowd. Great job, WWE.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

These Wrestlemania tans are out of control. I've never seen so many attractive girls look so unbangable.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



skarvika said:


> I have a thing for watching really low-budget movies e.g. The Room, Mama's Foot, A Talking Cat etc.
> Sounds like I should go find an upload of tonight's Raw!!


Don't forget Plan 9 from Outer Space or 
Manos: Hands of Fate(translated it's Hands: Hands of Fate)
Just go find some Mystery Science Theatre Three Thousand(MST3K) and have a ball laughing.

Man, I wish that show was still on.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ryder right now = Mania match + killer beard + Emma :lol B|


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

man emmas new theme song is sick I replayed that 3 times but zack ryder lets switch places but when did all these teams form and its obviously nikki bella


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Wow. Ambrose killed the crowd and the segment.


The goof's in creative did. How can you fail to sell a fucking hardcore match? Not once was Ambrose shown to be a threat to Lesnar in this whole build up. Tonight was their chance to sell the match and more importantly, to sell Ambrose. 

That was a fucking joke.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Every Heyman promo is a GOAT promo because Heyman is GOAT.


He is one of the wrestling Gods, but his promo's are formulaic

State name
Suck Brock 
Give opponent a hand job
suck Brock
compare Brock to a deity 

But I can't knock him for having a winning formula


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Emma seems like she got fucking hotter, when she turned heel a while back.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Show your feet Lana!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crowd no selling Paige. :lmao She may actually win tonight for the first time Daniel Bryan was wrestling Kane on SD in casket matches.



Edit: NOPE!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Delbusto1 said:


> "Weapons are not only welcomed.........they're allowed.
> 
> -Batista, never forget


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

A fucking mess :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Emma really deserves a main roster push, her heel work in NXT has been fantastic.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lana is a goddess.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Motley Crue groupie Lana is best Lana.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Emma won. :banderas

We need a Emma and Becky.....um....."wrestling" video.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Out of all the divas they could use Lana is the focus of the feud.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oooooooh fuck look who's here!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Really?!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Emma is so sexy! :gasm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Amber B said:


> Lana not being able to walk in her shoes pretty much sums up the clusterfuck that will be their match on Sunday.
> 
> And if Eva Marie is in this match. :lmao :sodone


:ha


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Eva fucking Marie???? UGH


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Emmas new theme reminds me of a level on Sonic. :lol Not hating jus' saying.


LoL! The thunderous boooos for Eva. :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Whaaaaaaaaat!!!!? Eva is a face here!!!
Nuclear heat!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Eva Marie :What?.... WWE just doesn't get it, man.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I swear if Eva gets a Wrestlemania match...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This Raw has reached another level of fuckery. Now Eva.

:lel


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:HA EVA FUCKING MARIE


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Reigns just got outbooed tonight :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Leave Lana alone! Leave her alone please.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

,.....what is going on


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

BOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is so fucking hilarious


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Such a Clueless company


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Eva..my god...


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

AHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

All Red Everything. The gawdess has arrived


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I can't :lmao :lmao 


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

You just knew it be Eve Marie, I'm telling you she be winning that Diva title soon enough.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:heston

GOAT WWE.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This was inevitable but such a horrible mistake.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

eva marie is booed goes for lana heel on heel what a mess lana needs to change her ring attire wtf is this lol


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

An Eva Marie run in

I'm fucking dead


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wow that was painful to watch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Oh my Christ, Team Emma has Lana and Team Total Divas has Eva. Dear God, the higher-ups are really trying their damnedest to ensure fuckery at all turns at 'Mania, aren't they?

:drake1


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Eva Marie is the hottest Diva on the roster and you guys rooting for Herp Derp Emma? :drake1


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Amber B said:


> Lana not being able to walk in her shoes pretty much sums up the clusterfuck that will be their match on Sunday.
> 
> And if Eva Marie is in this match. :lmao :sodone





Tommy-V said:


> Really?!!


They should call up Alexa Bliss <3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA ... is this not supposed to be the face team ... i am fucking DEAD. she is going to get so much heat it will just be ... lol ... i fucking can't right now.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Goldust with the vintage Mania theme song! MARKING OUT!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Eva Marie would be my second favorite hate fuck after Sarah Palin.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Classic Bond villain stuff, there! :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Hahahahahaha you gotta be fucking kidding me Hahahahahaha.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE! :zeb


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Fucking Eva


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Eva Marie run in? 

Weak As Fuck


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

goddess eva.. but wtf is going on with the divas divison.. I have no idea who is good and who is bad, who is enemies and who is together.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I think in skipping Mania for the 1st time in 13 years.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bring out Eva Marie as a babyface in a smarky city like new york???


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I love Sasha but they gotta do the right thing and put the belt on Eva.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The sad thing is they probably only added Emma to the match so that there were even numbers when adding Eva Marie. You just know they were desperate to get her on the card :lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Eva Marie? Okay, what the actual fuck. They have Lita backstage every week!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Paige is like are you effing kidding me.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They actually found someone to get more boos than Roman!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

A face Eva Marie run in. :heston

Roman part 2.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

jesus christ :floyd1


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I've never checked, but are clues incredibly expensive? They must be near priceless since Vince can't seem to buy one.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They need to put Eva and Roman together as an Authority stooge power couple! Damn, imagine the heat! It's right there in the palm of their hands!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

R-Truth just saved the last hour!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:sodone


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

And I've been asking myself what we've been missing today.

A SIX-MAN TAG OF COURSE


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is what I can't defend.

WHY THE FUCK IS THERE A 6-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH WITH 'COMPETITORS' FROM THE IC LADDER MATCH AT WM32?????

FFFSSSSSS


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Eva Marie has to be a ploy for it to actually ending up being Bayley... IT HAS TO BE


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The only way to save Wrestlemania is buy the Ted Cruz sex tape and promise to release it during the show.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

It's baffling how badly they ruined Lana. She was the most over woman on the main roster by far a year ago and now she gets literally nothing.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is it. I'm skipping Mania this year.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I never want to see an injured person rushed back, but for the love of god have Nikki stand in a corner and not take a bump over adding Eva. Hell add Mandy


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I mean this girl could get booed out of a building in her own fucking home town, they cannot CANNOT be serious lmfao.

At least Haitch is protecting Bayley from this scat fest.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Between Eva and Roman this is gonna be Boomania


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So two women's matches at Mania, one of which is really just a troll on the audience. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm done :lol


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Lothario said:


> I love Sasha but they gotta do the right thing and put the belt on Eva.


Expect it sometime this year, Vince must love Eva. She's going to be the next champ after whoever wins it at WM.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hawkke said:


> They need to put Eva and Roman together at an Authority stooge power couple! Damn imagine the heat! It's right there in the palm of their hands!


POTN!


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Mainboy said:


> They should call up Alexa Bliss <3


I would love that, but I don't want her to get loss in this mess.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hawkke said:


> They need to put Eva and Roman together at an Authority stooge power couple! Damn imagine the heat! It's right there in the palm of their hands!


Okay, no joke, this sounds incredible!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*EMMAMania*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Can someone explain the heat on Eva?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



2 Ton 21 said:


> I've never checked, but are clues incredibly expensive? They must be near priceless since Vince can't seem to buy one.


Nice, a fellow Venture Brothers fan.

Advice: Do NOT explain what a "Rusty Venture" is here,lol. Got a warning for it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I will laugh my ass off if Rock comes out in that last segment.

:lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Annihilus said:


> Between Eva and Roman this is gonna be Boomania


Yeah, but for Eva Marie's defense, the only ones that will be booing her will be jealous women and gays.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DJHJR86 said:


> Can someone explain the heat on Eva?


She is literal garbage.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

As a writer I'd be pissed off if I wrote a segment and watched the segment from backstage if:

a)The crowd was dead
b)The crowd crapped on the segment
c)The segment didn't do well/Clear to see it wasn't well received.

These writers have been doing this for years. How are they not in psychiatric ward by now?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ok, first segment was good and Raw got off to a hot start but we've been declining since. 

To top it all off I guess we are going to have either Reigns getting boo;ed again in this ice cold feud or Cena to come out and do the talking for him. 

Either way he's going to look terrible.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wwetna1 said:


> I never want to see an injured person rushed back, but for the love of god have Nikki stand in a corner and not take a bump over adding Eva. Hell add Mandy


Why not even add Bayley, they have so much potential in the girl yet they chose one of the most hated diva's out there as a face :laugh:. I love WWE, they really want the show to be shitted on this year.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

If there was an Emma/Becky sex tape im pretty sure i would be ready to die. Nothing else for me to accomplish.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Lothario said:


> He'd easily be the biggest heel of his generation. He's to the "Reality Era" what HHH was to The Auttitude Era. Heaven forbid they have the forsight to stick someone like Eva Marie with him to play Stephanie. Imo he could be a huge face down the line. He'd make the perfect anti-hero to oppose WWE's cookie cutter faces in a Batman and Punisher dynamic in comparison to the usual Superman and Daredevil type of face they push, but he absolutely needs a year or two as the top heel.


The only shitty part is they have no other face they can stick him against to solidify a heel turn besides Dean and that feud deserves a big 4 PPV beginning or ending.

Too bad Sami isn't getting his NXT reactions because that would be easy boo's for Reigns. Idk maybe have him go after and over the New Day 1 by 1. Let them rip into him with jokes since the crowd loves them. But have him ultimately beat them all 1 vs 1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I need Reigns and Eva to pair up. Dead eyes, limited abilities, personalities of a Krasdale box but the promos would be horribly tremendous.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Eva Marie?!!!

Disappointing. Segment was stupid, now I gotta go through another 20 min speech from HHH as a main event. 

I hope Reigns delivers by getting Steph in the mouth.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Reminder that this is the go home show for Mania.

They killed the build for Ambrose and Lesnar dead.
I guess I'm not watching Mania this year.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



SpeedStick said:


> Bring out Eva Marie as a babyface in a smarky city like new york???


lolololololol, the only crowd I could imagine they go over with are horny 13 year olds.....only other group I thought of are 30 year old wrestling fans who are single....but they are probably bitter smarks by that point. I just don't understand who would ever actually be a fan of Eva....she's a worthless bitch in a spot because of her looks ....same as Kim Kardashian....a worthless slut who became popular for a video. Hulk made his fame with hard work....then the video came out! :saul


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I only enjoyed emma damn she looked good


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ArcticArsenal said:


> Why not even add Bayley, they have so much potential in the girl yet they chose one of the most hated diva's out there as a face :laugh:. I love WWE, they really want the show to be shitted on this year.



Bayley deserves better than this shit that's why.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> I will laugh my ass off if Rock comes out in that last segment.
> 
> :lol


That would be awkward as f^ck after Rock JUST put over HHH as the GOAT on his twitter page lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



WWE Attitude said:


>


BAH GAWD, WHAT A FALL!
AS GAWD IS MY WITNESS SHE IS BROKEN IN HALF!

:jr :jr :jr :jr :jr


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DJHJR86 said:


> Can someone explain the heat on Eva?


Basically Reigns: Total Diva version


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Eva Marie will turn heel at Mania.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I can't. I fucking can't


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DJHJR86 said:


> Can someone explain the heat on Eva?


Same as Reigns she got no indie cred


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

SNOOP DOGG INDUCTED IN THE HIGH OF FAME.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Snoop Dogg!

Lawd


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WWE is just so fucking cringe worthy funny.

Who thought up an Eva Marie run in, and Roman run in, and literally thought the crowd would pop.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Amber B said:


> I need Reigns and Eva to pair up. Dead eyes, limited abilities, personalities of a Krasdale box but the promos would be horribly tremendous.


 She'd go better with Ambrose. Dead eyes, boring, dull, confusing segments and can't wrestle worth a turd.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hawkke said:


> They need to put Eva and Roman together at an Authority stooge power couple! Damn imagine the heat! It's right there in the palm of their hands!


I've always thought it'd be incredible. They'd have enough heat to trigger a nuclear fallout. They should play off 'The Roman Empire' and book him similar to HHH and the Helmsley, McMahon regime. Put the Usos, a work horse who deserves the push like Cesaro, and an indy favorite such as Samoa Joe next to Roman along with Eva and you have a great heel faction.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



gamegenie said:


> Eva Marie is the hottest Diva on the roster and you guys rooting for Herp Derp Emma? :drake1


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I can't stop laughing at Eva Marie.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Amber B said:


> I need Reigns and Eva to pair up. Dead eyes, limited abilities, personalities of a Krasdale box but the promos would be horribly tremendous.


If WWE is going to continue going down the shitter I want it to go down in the most amusing way possible. 

I'm on board for this :ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lol This Stardust pose creeped me out for a second.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wasn't Cena teasing an appearance tonight? Probably just trolling again....


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Basically Reigns: Total Diva version




Even Roman deserves better than to be compared with her, Roman can put on a decent match with a good opponent.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lmao okay Chyna doing porn is increasingly looking less and less like a reason. Snoop produced like 3 porno's and was an actual pimp for a few years lol


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Stardust vs. Miz and I've gotta poop. That timing.

Edit: Never mind, KO.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Snoop Dogg!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Fuck Snoop Dogg! (please don't shoot me)


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



mightymike1986 said:


> lolololololol, the only crowd I could imagine they go over with are horny 13 year olds.....only other group I thought of are 30 year old wrestling fans who are single....but they are probably bitter smarks by that point. I just don't understand who would ever actually be a fan of Eva....she's a worthless bitch in a spot because of her looks ....same as Kim Kardashian....a worthless slut who became popular for a video. Hulk made his fame with hard work....then the video came out! :saul


They were too confused to give her the proper welcome, it took them a wee while lmao, I had to double take and then it was just laughter, i couldn't believe it lol. i still can't lol.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Guess the Miz wasn't injured as some were saying.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

miz was like vince fuck I'm not hurt lol he limping stardust is in every intercontental match


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DJHJR86 said:


> Can someone explain the heat on Eva?


She can't wrestle but you just know Vince and co will push her as their face of the company over more talented and likeable Diva's. She be Diva champ by the years end.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Snoop Dogg?!!! I guess the bo$$ has her connections.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That KO pop :banderas


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Emma won. :banderas
> 
> We need a Emma and Becky.....um....."wrestling" video.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Amber B said:


> I need Reigns and Eva to pair up. Dead eyes, limited abilities, personalities of a Krasdale box but the promos would be horribly tremendous.


What point would that prove? 


You all need to be saying Roman needs pair up with Chyna and she accompany him at WM. That's the only way WWE is going to get some lightening in that match-up.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Looks like the Miz injury might have been a little overstated?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Lothario said:


> It's baffling how badly they ruined Lana. She was the most over woman on the main roster by far a year ago and now she gets literally nothing.


Dear creative team

Lana is very hot. I like her. She is too attractive to be paired with Rusev. Please give her more to do, but nothing to do with what's worked so far. Oh and put Rusev in some team with other foreigners or something.

Regards,
Vincent K. McMahon.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

ayeeeeeeeeee!

Snoop Dogg going into the Hall of Fame!:lelbron2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Pretty sure this match should be called "Owens and the geeks" and the IC title match at Mania should be called "Owens & Zayn featuring the geeks".


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This RAW's lost a shit ton of steam in the last hour, as usual...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

what it Sin Cara doing in this :ti


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



PaulHBK said:


> Wasn't Cena teasing an appearance tonight? Probably just trolling again....


He could confront HHH/Stephanie. Doubt they want Reigns talking tonight :lol


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That KO pop though...


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Um... Snoop Dog why?! Why not Lemmy?! Someone who actually has connections with the WWE. I must laugh at the fact that the WWE is a company for kids and yet they promote and put a fucking junkie as their last HOFer. You just know this is to appease Sasha in some way


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*I miss you Cody.*


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I freaking HATE Sami Zayn's clown ska theme. It infuriates me.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank MIZ!!! He's awesome!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This shitty mexican doorbell music on AGAIN tonight? ffs


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

:lmao

Sami coming out with the t-shirt, jacket, and the hat.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Who wants to make bets?

KO takes his title and walks out.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Good pop for Owens. One of the few bright spots in WWE right now.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Erik. said:


> She is literal garbage.


She's better than you.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Zayn over as fuck in Brookly


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Bayley deserves better than this shit that's why.


100% agree. Bayley is the perfected version of John Cena. She's a hard worker, super fan friends, super over in general, great worker, good in the ring and the mic. I can't wait for her to get the call up hopefully after Wrestlemania. Her and the rest of the gals (Sasha, Charlotte, Becky) have just put on some fantastic matches....in fact the rest of the division should be fired and just keep them. 4 women in the division, could wrestle for the next 10 straight years between each other .....and be 100x better than the last 5 years worth of matches in the division.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hawkke said:


> Looks like the Miz injury might have been a little overstated?


Miz called the person who made the report an idiot as he was selling the ankle lock by hopping


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Zayn-Nakamura on Friday is already MOTY.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Snoop Dogg is HoF-bound. :mase Eh, at least his cameos in the WWE were somewhat entertaining and he's a noted fan of wrestling.

Dem OLE! chants tho. Good to see Zayn getting a nice response. :cozy


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I take it The Rock is going to appear in the authority segment.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Even Roman deserves better than to be compared with her, Roman can put on a decent match with a good opponent.


I agree. But the fact that your sentence exists is so hilarious to me.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why do they have to induct 80 people in the HOF every year


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Clique said:


> Steph takes a spear tonight!


*LET'S HOPE!*


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Can someone explain to me why Sami Zayn gets Ole Ole chants?

He's Canadian...of Syrian descent...?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I've seen better go-home episodes for those random PPV's with names like "Night of Aggression"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Crewz said:


> She's better than you.


At being garbage, I agree.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ArcticArsenal said:


> You just knew it be Eve Marie, I'm telling you she be winning that Diva title soon enough.


It's best for business, tbh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Mid-caders. Mid-carders everywhere. Glass ceiling hanging above the ring right now.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Mainboy said:


> Zayn-Nakamura on Friday is already MOTY.


Unless if he come out waving his arms


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> Can someone explain the heat on Eva?


1. Looks good
2. No Indy work
3. Has no rumors saying the higher ups hate her

She is pretty bad though. But those reasons are why she's a topic and not ignored like the equally shitty Cameron


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

All you geeks creaming yourself over Emma while Eva is the hottest woman in the company. Ya she blows in the ring but I don't even know who the fuck Emma is and I watch RAW Every week.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Mainboy said:


> Zayn-Nakamura on Friday is already MOTY.


I'll be there baby! Can't wait! Driving down from Kansas early this Friday.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The pop for Owens was awesome


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Well we know that there will be weed at Mania!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That pop when we were just about to get Zayn/Owens.

And that could have been the Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This idiot JBL just said Hall's most famous thing might be the ladder match at Mania 10 over the nWo.


:francis :francis :francis :francis :francis


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

All three of the "heel" wrestlers in this match have so much potential.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The Total Divas are nothing more thing ring-eye candy. None of them are great wrestling athletes. That era went away with the old Women's Championship division. 

I say bring on Eva Marie and Lana in a bra and panties match, and have special guest Paige referee it. 

better yet


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

LOL at Miz staring at KO... hilarious!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Mid-caders. Mid-carders everywhere. Glass ceiling hanging above the ring right now.


:mj5


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Can someone explain to me why Sami Zayn gets Ole Ole chants?
> 
> He's Canadian...of Syrian descent...?


El Generico


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Can someone explain to me why Sami Zayn gets Ole Ole chants?
> 
> He's Canadian...of Syrian descent...?


As the legend goes, Sami was once a close friend of a mystical figure known as El Generico. El Generico no longer wrestles, as he's running an orphanage in Mexico. To pay respects to El Generico, crowds will chant Ole Ole whenever Sami Zayn appears.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



mightymike1986 said:


> I'll be there baby! Can't wait! Driving down from Kansas early this Friday.


Would anyone fly me over to the US on Friday just to see this match


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



frankthetank91 said:


> All you geeks creaming yourself over Emma while Eva is the hottest woman in the company. Ya she blows in the ring but I don't even know who the fuck Emma is and I watch RAW Every week.


That's because Emma is a NXT girl. She came up the main roster a couple years ago, then went back down, and is now better than ever.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Can someone explain to me why Sami Zayn gets Ole Ole chants?
> 
> He's Canadian...of Syrian descent...?


It is the chant of his hometown hockey team the Montreal Canadiens.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Mid-caders. Mid-carders everywhere. Glass ceiling hanging above the ring right now.


So low if they jumped too far they'd hit their heads..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm kind of hoping now that Snoop transports Sasha to the ring in a pimped out golf cart and is her equaliser to Flair lol, Snoop vs Flair on the outside ... priceless lol.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

mightymike1986 said:


> lolololololol, the only crowd I could imagine they go over with are horny 13 year olds.....only other group I thought of are 30 year old wrestling fans who are single....but they are probably bitter smarks by that point. I just don't understand who would ever actually be a fan of Eva....she's a worthless bitch in a spot because of her looks ....same as Kim Kardashian....a worthless slut who became popular for a video. Hulk made his fame with hard work....then the video came out!


Eva, like the Kardashians appeals to girls and women, from ages 12-25. It's the hair, the body, the face and the style and amusing storylines on Total Divas. Men can like them too, but they're mostly there to push oversexualization and plastic surgery on young girls, like Kylie Jenner is doing.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Mid-caders. Mid-carders everywhere. Glass ceiling hanging above the ring right now.


And none of them will break ever. :vince


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

No shits given by the crowd for this match...none. 

Look, people have been giving Ziggler a hard time for a while now, but he still WORKS. He's always out there giving his all.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Clique said:


> Steph takes a spear tonight!


USa would have a cow now that Comcast owns it. They got away with it years ago with the Orton stuff but they had to issue an apology for Reigns pushing her months ago to women's groups 

They may say fuck it though lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Mainboy said:


> Zayn-Nakamura on Friday is already MOTY.


And then they change Nakamura's name to General Tso and becomes a comedy act.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That dodge :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Zayn-Nakamura on Friday is already MOTY.


Lmao can it at least happen first? It might be the Batman v Superman of dream matches


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



frankthetank91 said:


> It is the chant of his hometown hockey team the Montreal Canadiens.


I could've sworn it was the Canadian way of ordering coffee from a barista.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Tiago said:


> Um... Snoop Dog why?! Why not Lemmy?! Someone who actually has connections with the WWE. I must laugh at the fact that the WWE is a company for kids and yet they promote and put a fucking junkie as their last HOFer. You just know this is to appease Sasha in some way


You know Lemmy was also a "junkie" right...

And Snoop Dogg has also made multiple appearances on WWE TV, it's the celebrity wing, it's not that serious

Your argument makes no sense


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

The quality of Raw has fallen off the proverbial cliff after the opening segment.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Lol that shirt dodge.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That was odd timing for a commercial.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Phaedra said:


> I'm kind of hoping now that Snoop transports Sasha to the ring in a pimped out golf cart and is her equaliser to Flair lol, Snoop vs Flair on the outside ... priceless lol.


Oh my god this sounds so fucking epic! :mark: :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Moonshine is getting me through the last hour of RAW


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



hou713 said:


> You know Lemmy was also a "junkie" right...
> 
> And Snoop Dogg has also made multiple appearances on WWE TV, it's the celebrity wing, it's not that serious
> 
> Your argument makes no sense


I know, and I actually like Snoop Dogg that´s not the point. The point is that Snoop Dogg has absolutely no place in the HOF.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> No shits given by the crowd for this match...none.
> 
> Look, people have been giving Ziggler a hard time for a while now, but he still WORKS. He's always out there giving his all.


This crowd died after Ambrose murdered them with his crappy "lunatic" segment. That was awful. 

Perhaps they died because they've already seen Reigns, so there's nothing left to see. They'll wake up to see him beat on HHH and pretend they actually aren't entertained by booing him, lol.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

frankthetank91 said:


> All you geeks creaming yourself over Emma while Eva is the hottest woman in the company. Ya she blows in the ring but I don't even know who the fuck Emma is and I watch RAW Every week.


Give me...

Becky
Emma
Natalya
Paige
Lana
Charlotte
Sasha
Bella twins

Ill take all of theme over Eva. Dont find her attractive.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Headliner said:


> This idiot JBL just said Hall's most famous thing might be the ladder match at Mania 10 over the nWo.
> 
> 
> :francis :francis :francis :francis :francis


Because WWE won the war against WCW, and nothing that happened in WCW even matters.

At least, that's the narrative WWE like to push.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lok said:


> Moonshine is getting me through the last hour of RAW


Man moonshine is crazy as fuck. I remember the 1st time I had it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



gamegenie said:


> The Total Divas are nothing more thing ring-eye candy. None of them are great wrestling athletes. That era went away with the old Women's Championship division.
> 
> I say bring on Eva Marie and Lana in a bra and panties match, and have special guest Paige referee it.
> 
> better yet


Hire this dude Vince.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Can someone explain to me why Sami Zayn gets Ole Ole chants?
> 
> He's Canadian...of Syrian descent...?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Wolverine should be the only celeb HoFer as he actually put his hands on somebody.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Phaedra said:


> I'm kind of hoping now that Snoop transports Sasha to the ring in a pimped out golf cart and is her equaliser to Flair lol, Snoop vs Flair on the outside ... priceless lol.


:mark: Oh my god this sounds so epic! :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

byron saxton chant :ti


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



MM10 said:


> Give me...
> 
> Becky
> Emma
> ...


You can have this:










I'll take this:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Bryon Saxton chants... I've official seen everything.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Saxton chants :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Avada Kedavra said:


> What is the crowd chanting?


Byron Saxton I think.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ArcticArsenal said:


> Why not even add Bayley, they have so much potential in the girl yet they chose one of the most hated diva's out there as a face :laugh:. I love WWE, they really want the show to be shitted on this year.


It was called Team Total Divas, she isn't one. 

It was Nikki, Rosa, Eva, or Rosa. Rosa just had a baby. Nikki had neck surgery, but I thought she had a 50/50 shot of being added but just wouldn't bump so this would be the last Bellas mania together. Mandy has worked a hndfull of matches. Eva lucked out by attrition and it being her hometown


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crowd gives no fucks about the show anymore. :lol


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*sin cara never got a title match* rip tag titles


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Can someone explain to me why Sami Zayn gets Ole Ole chants?
> 
> He's Canadian...of Syrian descent...?


Because he's their hipster loveboy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

CM Punk :banderas


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

CM Punk chants


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Was that a CM Punk chant?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Who's this Seaman Punt people are shouting for?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

A "BY-RON SAX-TON!" chant. And people say there is no God. :heston

Uh oh, a "C-M PUNK!" was in full force there for a second. unk


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

CM PUNK!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crowd have woken up - final segment should be good :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Dem Punk chants :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I cringe at cm punk chants.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Rock showing up might actually be a mistake. What that could do is get people excited for a Rock/HHH match and it would COMPLETELY take the steam out of the planned title match just like Rock's involvement in the Miz/Cena buildup made people stop caring about the match


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

CM Punk chants on the last show before WM :lmao


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

There is always that one guy waving his arms like hes cool when a CM Punk chant breaks out.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This shit is irritating.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Byron Saxton I think.


Yeah because he was giving away tickets on twitter to mania.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

We are on the road to Bound for Glory! Crowd shitting on this match. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

LOUD Punk chants.

:lmao

Crowd in no fucks mode.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm extremely late and made it to the last hour...I didn't know Eva is back on the main roster.

When did this happen?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Byron Saxton is a bigger babyface than Roman dammit!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

House show match getting shat on.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Random chants during this throwaway match of jobbers in the final hour of Raw before Wrestlemania.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



MM10 said:


> Give me...
> 
> Becky
> Emma
> ...


My apologies, Lana is the hottest woman in the company. Pretty sure she blows in the ring too althouh no one gives her shit for it and people are obsessed with her. I don't even give a shit about Eva it's just weird to me how many people she is pissed she is ina throwaway divas match that's purpose is basicaly so every diva not in the title match can be on the card.

Yeah there's Bayley but they wouldn't waste her on that.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

That Cody cheer..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I love that the crowd has gone from really into it at the beginning of the show to indifferent to turning on the show. NICE GO HOME SHOW FOR WRESTLEMANIA WWE!!!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

NXT chant please?!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They should have at least one of Ziggler, Owens, or Zayn in this match


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DJHJR86 said:


> You can have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see, one has talent, very athletic, knows what she's doing....the other is probably a fish in bed that loves attention from guys wearing Tapout shirts.....I'll go with Sasha. Eva is worthless.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Rabid Crowd 

They're having fun 

They're shitting on this match guys, they are shitting on it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crowd trying to fire itself up..if that isn't a comment on just how bad WWE has become...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wwetna1 said:


> USa would have a cow now that Comcast owns it. They got away with it years ago with the Orton stuff but they had to issue an apology for Reigns pushing her months ago to women's groups
> 
> They may say fuck it though lol


Comcast owns USA? Well, that explains things further than even WWE as a publicly traded company. Comcast's customer service is EXTREMELY appeasing and bend-backwards. You politely complain about your tv going out twice bam you get huge apologies and 3 months of premium packaging free with no auto-renew. Ive heard from others you get the least bit pissed off/nasty and they get way out of shape.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crowds only shit on WWE because they deserve it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*At least a crowd that knows Ole Ole Ole Ole this time.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Reigns just got outbooed tonight :lmao












But seriously, fuck Eva Marie.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Why can't there ever be "Colt Cabana" chants?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Stop the fucking CM Punk chants....God they are cringeworthy shit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Owens trying to get Miz over. What a pal.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> Crowd gives no fucks about the show anymore. :lol


haven't done since the opening segment to be fair they haven't been given anything good to cheer for. I did love Reigns been booed plus Eva Marie getting a even worse reaction lol.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> What is the crowd chanting?


I thought it was CM Punk, then it was Ole Ole. Don't know tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

RVD chants.

:lel


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

RVD!!!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

RVD chants? lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

RVD lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

RVD chants:lmao:lmao

He's probably so fucking high right now too.:lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Was that an RVD chant?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

RVD chant now?
Oh boy, it's the RawbeforeMania now?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Avada Kedavra said:


> What is the crowd chanting?


Byron Saxton


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What happened to Rob Van Damn?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Just now seeing this, but fucking Shane Mcmahon is ripped. Dude must of been killing it in the gym.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

RVD chants now :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

So - any speculation on whats going to go down in the final segment? Rocky? Roman/HHH brawl? Stipulation setup? idk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Go home Brooklyn, you're drunk.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

While it's not helping making this entertaining Owens not tagging in is pretty amusing.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



mightymike1986 said:


> Let's see, one has talent, very athletic, knows what she's doing....the other is probably a fish in bed that loves attention from guys wearing Tapout shirts.....I'll go with Sasha. Eva is worthless.


*Sasha also looks way better.*


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crowd were great for opening segment then have seemd quiet until now. 

They are very loud, have they just woken up or have mica been turned down all night?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ArcticArsenal said:


> haven't done since the opening segment to be fair they haven't been given anything good to cheer for. I did love Reigns been booed plus Eva Marie getting a even worse reaction lol.


 I don't know. Reigns got "sucks" chants.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Randy Savage chant incoming...


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Love this crowd, they are telling WWE how dumb this ladder match is....that is....unless Ryder wins, I won't be satisfied one bit. There are a group of 20 guys ringleading these chants and it's hilarious.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> RVD chants.


And people were saying Kevin Owens deserves a real push.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



mightymike1986 said:


> Let's see, one has talent, very athletic, knows what she's doing....the other is probably a fish in bed that loves attention from guys wearing Tapout shirts.....I'll go with Sasha. Eva is worthless.


Sure.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is boring as hell.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Yeah this reaction definitely shows how much KO and Zayn deserve a singles match :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Of all the chants, where the Titus chant?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

RVD probably baked and thinks the crowd is chanting his name............only for them to actually chant it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Alright I'm out. uttahere


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Crowd gives no fucks anymore.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is what happens when a show is boring the crowd has to entertain itself.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

What did they chant after RVD?


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Fuck me this match is utter shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WWE is dying...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I bet that Vince demanded that commercial break!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Christ...I'd only watch WM from a free feed. I wouldn't pay a dime to see it. However, I DO love to be in the official thread with the others. That and threads like this one are about the only reason I still watch this.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheLooseCanon said:


> RVD probably baked and thinks the crowd is chanting his name............only for them to actually chant it.


I think he probably just did a five star frog splash off of his sofa.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DoubtGin said:


> And I've been asking myself what we've been missing today.
> 
> A SIX-MAN TAG OF COURSE


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Sasha also looks way better.*


Lol no shot in hell. It's not really close.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

They sold 2 matches.....HIAC and Brock/Dean. How the eff' do the expect to sell WHC match tonight? :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 

Here comes the hot tag and...commercial. Kevin Dunn is worth every penny. #RAWTonight


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This match is why it's hard to blame the crowds for being dickheads. You put jobbers in the third hour, and give them TWO fucking commercial breaks. I feel like I've been watching this match for two hours. Crowd shits on it because it deserves shit on.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

To me, they have ruined everyone on the roster so far except Seth and Styles. Like no comeback ruined.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I've got a friend there and it sounds like Owens took a mic during the commercial and told the fans to keep doing the wave.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This level of heckling on the third hour of the go home to Wrestlemania. Im curious: is this unprecedented? I can't recall such.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

magictrevor said:


> Crowd were great for opening segment then have seemd quiet until now.
> 
> They are very loud, have they just woken up or have mica been turned down all night?


 The were live during every Reigns segment ... Just so you know.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

God, I cant wait to be in attendance at RAW next Monday night!!!!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Dargz said:


> This is what happens when a show is boring the crowd has to entertain itself.


The whole show has been back to front.

It shows the importance of placement. If every single segment had been played in opposite running order tonight this may have been a strong raw before mania. Instead it's felt a bit meh.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Is Shane on the Vince diet? Dude looks ripped as fuck.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheLooseCanon said:


> RVD probably baked and thinks the crowd is chanting his name............only for them to actually chant it.


Ludicrous -- not that he's stoned out of his mind but the idea that he actually watches RAW these days


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

A throwaway match with jobbers that is given enough time for two commercials the Raw before Wrestlemania. Nice booking.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

mightymike1986 said:


> Let's see, one has talent, very athletic, knows what she's doing....the other is probably a fish in bed that loves attention from guys wearing Tapout shirts.....I'll go with Sasha. Eva is worthless.


How do you come to that conclusion lol. 

"Eva Marie can't wrestle so she must be a horrible fuck and solely date douches"

The leaps people make are phenomenal


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Smark logic: 

"Why doesnt WWE create new stars?"

At this moment Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn are in a match

Smarks *RVD chant*


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is what happens when you showcase and build the show around only One guy and neglect the rest of your roster.
No one cares about anyone at this point.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheLooseCanon said:


> RVD probably baked and thinks the crowd is chanting his name............only for them to actually chant it.


That's it. Close the thread, we have a winner.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah this reaction definitely shows how much KO and Zayn deserve a singles match :lmao


Owens is refusing to tag in on purpose.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Good lord. The match continues.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

THIS IS BOOTY!?!?

:ti


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

this is booty eh


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

THIS IS BOOTY!!!! LMAO


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is booty chant??
:ha:ha:ha:ha


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Did yall like Eva Marie coming out? Wow I was shocked!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



frankthetank91 said:


> Lol no shot in hell. It's not really close.


Yall arguing over Eva or Sasha, but I'll take Alicia over them both. She's aged well and black ain't going to crack


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Miz is NOT booty! What disrespect!!!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

14 years ago wasn't this Austin + The Rock vs NWO?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Death of WWE....They're still copying WCW. That "death of WCW" video can easily be adapted for "Death of WWE".

This is doodoo? Is that what I heard?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

*Jobbernight RAW has been great....*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

THIS IS BOOTY.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Just now seeing this, but fucking Shane Mcmahon is ripped. Dude must of been killing it in the gym.


Oh wow, wonder if he'll go shirtless/vest instead of the Shane O Mac Jersey, he seems too old to wear that now anyway


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

THIS IS BOOTY chants.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Raw :buried


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

'this is booty'?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wkc_23 said:


> Just now seeing this, but fucking Shane Mcmahon is ripped. Dude must of been killing it in the gym.


Holy shit, he is lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



WWE Attitude said:


>


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is Booty is an actual chant in Brooklyn lol.

we are actually going to close this show out with Cena confronting HHH and Stephanie aren't we? yes we are lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

THIS IS BOOTY CHANTS:lmao:lmao 

:sodone:sodone

AND COLE SAYS THIS HAS BEEN A WILD CROWD LIKE ITS A GOOD THING.

I'm laughing so hard over here:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"Miz is booty" chant.

WWE just fucked themselves with a new chant.

"Roman is booty" coming soon.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

New. Day Rocks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"THIS IS BOOTY!" and "NEW! DAY ROCKS!" chants.

Problem, New Day haters? :troll


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DJHJR86 said:


> You can have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't find either of them very attractive Eva is to plastic but your using a bad photo of Sasha and a photo shopped photo of Eva Marie.

But Talent >>>>>>> Looks which Sasha defiantly has over Eva. :draper2


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Sasha also looks way better.*


Sasha the better diva, no doubt. But she is nowhere near as hot as Eva Marie. It can't kill people to be honest, every once in a while.

Are they chanting "this is booty" now?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is booty!


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I missed RAW can anyone give me a recap of what happened? how was the crowd, what did they chant?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Kevin Owens face during "this is booty" chants was like Ben Affleck when he heard Batman vs Superman got bad reviews. 

Hello darkness my old friend...


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

"This is booty" chants now. Miz and Ziggler deserve so much better.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Daemon_Rising said:


> 14 years ago wasn't this Austin + The Rock vs NWO?


Yep and in the midcard we had stuff like RVD vs Regal, Christian vs DDP, and KAne vs Angle


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Random turnbuckle pad has entered the ring


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714642936135286785
Ryder out here actually happy he's not in a segment for once.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

If :enzo had a dime for every fuck the crowd gives about this match he'd have... 0 dimes!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This is booty chants..Miz deserves better than this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wkc_23 said:


> Just now seeing this, but fucking Shane Mcmahon is ripped. Dude must of been killing it in the gym.


No SHIELD vest needed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Ooofffff


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DoubtGin said:


> byron saxton chant :ti


Fo real? LOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Someone please just lay in the middle of the ring to get pinned?
Pleeeeease?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

Will never understand Cody turning down killing off the Stardust character to become Cody again after Dusty's death according to MEltzer


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

This crowd though! :lol


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

i woke up 20 mins to this shit 6 man AND ITS STILL GOING ON

THE CROWD DONT GIVE THE REMOTEST FUCK WHATSOEVER AND CHANTIN EVERYTHING FROM PUNK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Thread - THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

How is this match STILL going?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw Thread - THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

Wasn't watching, did Cara botch?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> I don't find either of them very attractive Eva is to plastic but your using a bad photo of Sasha and a photo shopped photo of Eva Marie.
> 
> But Talent >>>>>>> Looks which Sasha defiantly has over Eva. :draper2


The poster in question solely was talking about looks.

And there is no way in hell that Sasha Banks is more attractive than Eva Marie.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Thread - THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

How come these crowds don't chant real chants. 

like 

"Austin!, Austin!, Austin!, Austin!". 

I haven't heard that chant since the Attitude Era. 


Boy I wish I can take this match going on right now and place this on RAW summer of 1998. 

Crowd start chanting for Austin, and the Texas rattlesnake would come out and stun every last one of them in the ring. :austin


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Raw Thread - THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

Que for Triple H to cop a Rock Bottom to close the show.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

End this fucking match PLEASE.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

I'm so happy miz hit that


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Thread - THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*



markoutsmarkout said:


> Wasn't watching, did Cara botch?


Probably...


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

what an awful match, just end it already


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> THIS IS BOOTY chants.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Raw :buried


Amazing. 

We got about 15-20 minutes of decent TV. Everything else has been filler.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Make 'em Look Stro said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714642936135286785
> Ryder out here actually happy he's not in a segment for once.


Ryder and Sin Cara are happy as fuck. I half wish they would have given their spots to Goldust and Truth, then made them do the battle royal


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

Holy fuck didnt notice Shane's abs earlier and saw the screen capture. How the fuck does he look like that at his age wow


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

Kevin Owens is so smart!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



MyaTheBee said:


> Stop the fucking CM Punk chants....God they are cringeworthy shit.


Right its annoying as hell


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> The were live during every Reigns segment ... Just so you know.


Lmao nah they won't count that the crowd cares enough to give effort to loudly boo him


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

dclikewah said:


> Smark logic:
> 
> "Why doesnt WWE create new stars?"
> 
> ...


Nobody wanted a 28 man IC match. People want Owens vs Challenger at Wrestlemania. A stupid multi-man title match makes people not give a fuck.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Affleck, lol. The overusage of Batman still killed what could've easily been the best comic book movie ever made.


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

LMAO Crowd boo'ing when someone kicks out, praying for this to end


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

Owens shouting "Cody" at Stardust


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

Way to make the IC Champ look strong 6 days before WM.

:lel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

Bradshaw's right, how dare Miz and Stardust leave their coach Owens high and dry like that. :rivers


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

Lol did Kevin just smell his hand??


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

*God these commentators are absolutely fucking bad, just awful.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

Sami officially pinned him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Amber B said:


> I need Reigns and Eva to pair up. Dead eyes, limited abilities, personalities of a Krasdale box but the promos would be horribly tremendous.


*AMBER, I HATE YOU!*

But seeing him possibly flirt with her would be a little funny.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*

Zayn pins Owens clean on Raw :lol


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Holy fuck didnt notice Shane's abs earlier and saw the screen capture. How the fuck does he look like that at his age wow


He's been training like a beast the past 6 weeks


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So Sin Cara didn't win :maury.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

IMO crowd is annoying tonight.

I didn't mind that match, even though it did drag. I guess it's because I enjoy nearly all of the guys in it so it's nice to see them get some extended time.


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

That kick looked legit as hell.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Smarks not giving a fuck about the so called heart and soul of NXT 

Because they know he is not Balor, who really propelled and carried the brand to new heights


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MM10 said:


> Nobody wanted a 28 man IC match. People want Owens vs Challenger at Wrestlemania. A stupid multi-man title match makes people not give a fuck.


They cared about the multi man IC title match last year.

They care about MITB matches.

Maybe they just don't care about KO and Zayn as much as the forum thinks


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Behind the announce them, the guy in the hat is not impressed with cabbage patch from the guy sitting next to him.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

And Zayn finally pins Owens in a throwaway tag team match.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

I love me some lana and emma


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Raw Thread - THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*



markoutsmarkout said:


> Wasn't watching, did Cara botch?


He was actually clean as a whistle.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They've done a really piss poor job of introducing Zayn. Hell, I think Neville was hotter during his first few weeks.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*



Heath V said:


> Lol did Kevin just smell his hand??


Well, it's always a good idea after a shitfest. Better to be safe.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Poor Kevin!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw: THIS IS BOOTY ~ Hyped For Mania, Yet?*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Holy fuck didnt notice Shane's abs earlier and saw the screen capture. *How the fuck does he look like that at his age wow*


Hard work, duh. :lol


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they going to make the IC ladder match at mania an annual thing?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OK WWE sell me on this pay per view......You have like 10 mins. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

H and Steph on their way to the ring.

Here we go. Go home segment.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

At least they got it right with choosing the pre-show matches


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Smarks not giving a fuck about the so called heart and soul of NXT
> 
> Because they know he is not Balor, who really propelled and carried the brand to new heights


Balor is highly overrated IMO. But it is funny to see the smarks crapping on their golden boys.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Sami Zayn isn't on the main roster for five minutes and already he's taking finisher from fucking MIZ. No wonder they can't build any stars.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Another Triple h and Stephanie promo :lmao

I love ending it with a promo but what else have they got to say ?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Can't wait to see Lana's ring gear.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



wwetna1 said:


> Will never understand Cody turning down killing off the Stardust character to become Cody again after Dusty's death according to MEltzer


It's only been said 1000 times it's what he wants to do.. Like it or not, it's his choice.. Could they book better around it? Of fucking course they can.. But if it's what he wants, it's what he wants.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

That match bored the hell out of me. No interest in nearly any of them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Having the heel champion get pinned clean by the babyface 1 week before the PPV. Brilliant. This is basic shit that WWE is fucking up.

:drake1


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW ends with Roman getting a huge pop by beating the fuck out of HHH.

- :vince5

Nope.

- the crowd


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tommy-V said:


> Can't wait to see Lana's ring gear.



Mini skirt sounds good to me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What sort of underwhelming ending are we gonna see? Lets here your predictions folks.*


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

So they just threw away the whole Owens/Zayn potential PPV match in a nothing 6 man tag.

Fuck this company.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wwe Really isnt smart. They bring roman out again lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I really regret wasting 3 hours of my day today.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

obviously the rock or cena is coming out.. it can't just be roman again right???? right??/


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

The ladder match is fine booking. Mania needs a good spot fest, been the tradition for many years now.

It's just these shit smarky geek crowd that think they are funny or cool.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I still can't believe their go home for the third biggest match was Ambrose going shopping with something that looked like a toy truck.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes The Authority back out to gloat.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lok said:


> Mini skirt sounds good to me.


:moyes1


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

God help us this weekend. Fuck.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Second time I'll say it.. Rock appearance incoming?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least make the final segment better than this......










Knowing WWE, they'll somehow make it worse.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *What sort of underwhelming ending are we gonna see? Lets here your predictions folks.*


Becky is hot as fuck in your sig.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Balor is highly overrated IMO. But it is funny to see the smarks crapping on their golden boys.


Won't disagree at some levels, but he has an it factor and presence that Zayn naturally lacks. HE can get more from a crowd by simply turning his back and raising his hands because he gets the pandering portion. 

NXT did grow huge with him at the top though. They've broken constant records, had successful tours, moved tons of his merch. That is why they are half way stuck on call him up or keep him there. It's a financial gamble for them


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BarrettBarrage said:


> So they just threw away the whole Owens/Zayn potential PPV match in a nothing 6 man tag.
> 
> Fuck this company.


What type of silly logic is this.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

For fuck's sake they already had Zayn pin Owens. Are you fucking KIDDING ME?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *What sort of underwhelming ending are we gonna see? Lets here your predictions folks.*


Cena forced to go out there and put Reigns over to fucking crickets.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wyatt Family coming to decimate Reigns and HHH here.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Luna Nox Fleuret said:
> 
> 
> > *What sort of underwhelming ending are we gonna see? Lets here your predictions folks.*
> ...


Becky is hot as fuck at all times.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*

I'm so damn far behind in the thread again! lol




Break it Down said:


> ayeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Snoop Dogg going into the Hall of Fame!:lelbron2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh god if packed stadium of fans chant "This Is Booty" in the main event championship match at WrestleMania :booklel


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

magictrevor said:


> Are they going to make the IC ladder match at mania an annual thing?


Michaels/Ramon memorial IC ladder match.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Did owens, miz or cody grabbing the mic and shouting at the crowd get on tv?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cena to be announced as the soecial guest ref for HHH/Reigns.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I guess Cena or Rock will show up now. Makes zero sense to close the show with either of them but whatever.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I think the only way Roman gets any semblance of a positive reaction to close RAW tonight is if he spears Stephanie, and even then, they're playing with fire. This isn't 1999 and a lot of people aren't happy if they're not outraged about something. They risk alienating Romans largest fanbase (women)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised if Rock comes out. It would be lolworthy at this point.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TCcarnage said:


> Second time I'll say it.. Rock appearance incoming?


Michaels seems like an easy add to the scenario in all honesty.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> At least make the final segment better than this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strowman stands tall...


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

inB4 :rock1 or :cena6

and of course the inevitable Reigns interruption


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Kostic said:


> For fuck's sake they already had Zayn pin Owens. Are you fucking KIDDING ME?


Shows how much they care about Owens and the IC title....


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> RAW ends with Roman getting a huge pop by beating the fuck out of HHH.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Or choking Stephanie out. They can headline it: Roman's Rampage.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a feeling that Cena is coming out to do the talking for Reigns here. 

It's a sad state of affairs when you can't rely on your 'top guy' to sell himself on the mic for your biggest event of the year. 

Even when Reigns speaks in soundbites there is just so little emotion. Lacking passion and intensity.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *What sort of underwhelming ending are we gonna see? Lets here your predictions folks.*


I already said mine. Competitive Patty Cake! The only way to top tug of war!


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> At least make the final segment better than this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't put it past them! :vince


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lok said:


> Mini skirt sounds good to me.


Absolutely nothing sounds much better.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

We don't have to go-wow-ow out
Welcome to my house :lol


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



RapShepard said:


> How do you come to that conclusion lol.
> 
> "Eva Marie can't wrestle so she must be a horrible fuck and solely date douches"
> 
> The leaps people make are phenomenal


Well, it is kinda the impression she gives off.

The way she acts, talks, and the fact that she always looks and behaves as if she's completely braindead really gives off that exact vibe.

Of course, this is a fallible supposition. But if in a parallel universe I WOULD be able to actually fuck one of these women, I'd take many of them over Eva. 

She looks like the type of chick who'll agree with pretty much any sexual request you have to make, but with a dispassionate, apathetic "a'kay". Emma looks like a far more devilish fuck and Becky looks like a far more fun one.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH comes out.

Roman follows.

Dudleys next.

Beat down Roman.

Rock helps to pop.

Rock and Roman stand tall. Booed.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Absolutely nothing sounds much better.


This guy gets it...


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

No reaction after these 2 bored the hell out of everyone earlier on.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Hopefully the crowd just fucking lose their shit here and hijack the fuck out of this segment

NO.FUCKS.GIVEN.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

APPLE DOUGH!!!






just my guess


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Lothario said:


> I think the only way Roman gets any semblance of a positive reaction to close RAW tonight is if he spears Stephanie, and even then, they're playing with fire. This isn't 1999 and a lot of people aren't happy if they're not outraged about something. They risk alienating Romans largest fanbase (women)


Women wouldn't mind.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

HHH vs Reigns described as the main event by Cole.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

At this point....Bring out Cena. He can sell this match better then RR and HHH. :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Rock comes out. It would be lolworthy at this point.


Honestly this entire Raw has been hilarious.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Again Steph...really?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lok said:


> Mini skirt sounds good to me.


And no panties kada


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

One final attempt to get this guy over.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Great...these two.....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you Goddess Stephanie for gracing us with your presence. I feel like I should be paying thousands just to look at you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please chant booty again.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The same promo two hours ago


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol back to the promo from an hour ago.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mikecala98 said:


> Wyatt Family coming to decimate Reigns and HHH here.


 being saved for the Raw after ... or should be but hey, they are so bad at this lol.

Stephanie needs to shut the fuck up. THE SAME FUCKING PROMO WEEK AFTER WEEK, .... this is just fucking clueless and talentless.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Authority heard about the dude on WF who quit his job after H's promo and decided to roll with dat heat.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hope they just start chanting We want a refund


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Promo sounds familiar.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Why the hell are they acting like it's me facing HHH at WM, why do they keep cutting promos on me and my life


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What has Stephanie achieved? 

She's the bosses' daughter!

Getting a massive tit job isn't an achievement.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This wouldn't be a bad promo if EVERYBODY didn't want Triple H to win.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

BOOOORING!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I would rather see Authority in charge over Roman cutting promos.

Please.

Don't leave.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Did she not say this in the earlier segment.

Let's get this over with Reigns!


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

OMG they're announcing it!

It will be Roman and HHH...


IN A HANDICAP MATCH VS. THE DUBYA DUBYA E UNIVERSE!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon's words should be considered laws.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Clique said:


> Oh god if packed stadium of fans chant "This Is Booty" in the main event championship match at WrestleMania :booklel


ME = :sodone


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow this is the main event just confirmed by Cole. Lmao they are going down with the ship Vince just can't take no for an answer.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Trying to get a titus chant going after million of dollars lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn.. Fuck off.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Oh no! "Chyna" chants! Cue Reigns' music!"


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Apathy...

Chyna chants...

Reigns.... boos....


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is like the exact same segment from an hour ago :lol


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

another brawl..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Did they just mute the crowd?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Someone tell me this is a joke. Not really mania....this is Payback or some other C+ rated PPV :lol


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Chyna chants lmao


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

lol you both suck chants


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Let's see some blood!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes the top star! BELIE DAT :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Suddenly I feel some dejavu.. Like this all happened before!
Like two hours ago..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Rock returns?


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Was he just trying to sell an injury right there!?.... LMFAO


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rise said:


> Wow this is the main event just confirmed by Cole. Lmao they are going down with the ship Vince just can't take no for an answer.


Logically HHH/Reigns are impacted by the outcome of Shane/Taker regardless and should want to watch that


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

How's Roman gonna act like he didn't just have his head rammed into the pole


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

You know wwe are scared of Romans reaction on Sunday if he wins they have him entering through the stage :ha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

nope, we're getting a pier six to finish off.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Crowd just not caring now


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

So why the fuck did they come out earlier in the show? Are they so stupid to not know that when you come out twice, your second time will have significantly less, if any, crowd reaction. What was the point of that earlier segment? Couldn't HHH do his big Obsession speech right now? WHY IS THERE NEED FOR TWO FUCKING AUTHORITY PROMO SEGMENTS??


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Roman Reigns is nothing like me...I'm not a 6'3 Samoan Adonis with an identity crisis.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

They're trying to make a worse final segment than last year, and they're succeeding...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*THE ODDS*


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

This is ...

Turning on the Usos in 1...2..

edit: meh


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

This is the saddest wwe has ever been.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuckery fuckery fuckery and more fuckery..


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Another Brawl! Uh oh Roman stands tall? :rollins


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

What a shitty gohome show. We all know Reigns is going to win. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This fukkery :sodone


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



MyaTheBee said:


> Is Shane on the Vince diet? Dude looks ripped as fuck.


Shane was never in shape til now it seems...probably on trt.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Roman has never ever help someone, even Ambrose. Why the faces help him?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DJHJR86 said:


> The poster in question solely was talking about looks.
> 
> And there is no way in hell that Sasha Banks is more attractive than Eva Marie.


You still used a bad photo of her on purpose instead of something like this:









But Becky is the hottest of them all :becky


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I can't wait for the Royal Rumble this Sunday!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They just tried to recreate Cena/Lesnar. As far as brawls, Roman and Daniels was far superior.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*My god, it was so much louder for the IC 6 man tag, then for Roman interrupting Triple H & Steph :bryanlol *


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE thinks this is the go home show before the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The whole roster gets booed. :heston


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is going on here?


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

WOW. They just ruined it.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

PaulHBK said:


> Chyna chants lmao


I heard those lol.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I fucking hate these moments/endings with the back clearing out. Only works or makes sense for Rumbles and Survivor Series and event hen its clusterfuck and annoying.*


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Wtf is this? This looks a royal rumble preview.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"hothead" :jbl


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What was the point of this? Why couldn't they do this all before?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why are the heels holding back Reigns and the faces holding back HHH?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL FLASHBACKS TO PAYBACK


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

And this is the final show before Wrestlemania.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

No JBL, he's already ruined Wrestlemania.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

YOU STILL SUCK!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So HHH Vs. Roman build is basically one super hardcore game of tag, lol.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This sucks.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why would the heels care about this?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

YOU STILL SUCK chants :ti


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

By WWE's logic, when someone stage dives at a concert, the entire crowd falls down.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Shades of Cena!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is fuckery like I haven't seen before.. They aren't even trying..


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

what a shitty segment, shitty feud, shitty ending


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
His go to move when he's in a city that shows him disdain.

Go home show, guys :lmao


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

You still suck chants lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They are chanting you still suck after that dive ... poor guy


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

You Still Suck chants


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lamest 'roster comes out to separate wrestlers' segment ever.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I almost miss Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Andddddddd that wasn't enough. *NO BUYS*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Trips is crawling like a baby. :trips8


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

You still suck :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That's how you end the show :maury


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is .... AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH, IS THAT THEIR ENDING FOR A GO HOME!!!! I AM FUCKING DYING HERE 

:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT'S IT??????????????


And "You Still Suck" chants.

:lel

End this.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:reigns2


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

That's it?! :rollins4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You still suck :lol


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

You can literally see the smoke and mirrors


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL "You Still Suck" chants.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sooooo ratings drop before the title match this sunday? :lol kay


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

You still suck :lol


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

I think the thing getting over the most is the wrestler's face-paint. Jesus, its EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Terrible.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

My question is:

Was this really better than the tug of war we got last year?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That was a weak ass brawl.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Worst go-home show i've ever seen.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What was that ending...why couldn't they do that all before?????


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

So Rock, Austin, Cena, and Michaels are all going to need to do run ins for poor Roman


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That's it? Seriously?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was actually hoping Cena would come out just to break up the total mediocre performance from Reigns. This guy sucks something fierce.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

You could hear a pin drop after the dive. Then a you still suck chant.


----------



## leatherface24 (Feb 28, 2012)

No joke, I'm cancelling my subscription tomorrow. They finally lost me. This RAW was amongst the worst I've seen and it's the go home show for Wrestlemania? Sad


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

So the final moment before Wrestlemania-- "You still suck" chants


Still better than last year's tug-of-war tho :draper2


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Thats not twice, but three times the Reigns/HHH completely bombed and sucked the energy out of the crowd. ut ut

Shane vs Taker needs to Main Event.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a lame ass final segment.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Are u kidding me? Why couldn't they have just done this during the 1st segment? WOW. Just stupid...


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Well it was better then last years tug of war & Roman put together a pretty neat dive. But fuck that was underwhelming.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

15 years ago. The Attitude Era knew how to build up a WrestleMania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE about to get a rude awakening at WM.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

So thats how your gonna close out the last RAW before WM?....:kidrose


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

Fire the entire writing crew the day after WM and tell Stephanie she needs to have a few more kids and never come back


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 27, 2009)

This crowd is unbelievable, they hijack the IC match and they boo the mainevent of Raw. What do they want?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Happy Mania, guys!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> They are chanting you still suck after that dive ... poor guy


Dive? That is giving him up too much credits. Is merely a jump that barely surpass the ropes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That whole segment screamed desperation/trying too hard and Brooklyn still shitted on it. Vince must be knocking things over backstage.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, the worst ending for any go,home show ever :\


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Won't disagree at some levels, but he has an it factor and presence that Zayn naturally lacks. HE can get more from a crowd by simply turning his back and raising his hands because he gets the pandering portion.
> 
> NXT did grow huge with him at the top though. They've broken constant records, had successful tours, moved tons of his merch. That is why they are half way stuck on call him up or keep him there. It's a financial gamble for them


Yep, I agree with all of that.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I rather have the title tug of war...That was a lame send off to mania


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

LOL at all the marks that popped for the dive then had to catch themselves and recover with the you still suck chant.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Holy shit that was laughably bad. Like are you fucking kidding me Vince? That is going to be the worst main event ever.

Like worse than this:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

ending on yet another HHH/Reigns brawl? How creative.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They didn't even try to make the ending better than last year's tug-of-war :lmao


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

You still suck chants? :ti 

That was garbage :shrug 

The segment didn't achieve anything or sell the match anymore than the previous one earlier in the night. 

Waste of time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that was a waste of three hours.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Phaedra said:


> I'm kind of hoping now that Snoop transports Sasha to the ring in a pimped out golf cart and is her equaliser to Flair lol, Snoop vs Flair on the outside ... priceless lol.


Tell you what, I'll take one for the team, and I'll give up my seat to be in Becky's corner, and then after she wins, I'll take her out for some BBQ.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The ending was one of the pointless segments ever


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Decent closing segment, but it needed to be earth-shattering to make up for the last 3 hours of shit.

I'm not going to turn around and say I'm not watching Mania, because last year had the tug of war but Mania was a good show. Raw's writers need to be fired, and NXT's need to be promoted. Simple pro wrestling booking, that's all we want.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The Boos. The "You suck" chants.

My God, this main event is going to be hilarious. Hopefully the reaction will be bad enough to derail the push.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Call me crazy, I enjoyed the tug of war over that weak brawl!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bush at that ending

Thanks for reminding me that I'm making the right choice to watch 'Mania on an illegal stream, Vince.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE In Your House: Rock Bottom

This Sunday :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow this is gonna be great.......Mania' crowd is gonna' shit on this show! :lol


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

This show was cringe worthy at best.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> So the final moment before Wrestlemania-- "You still suck chants"
> 
> 
> Still better than last year's tug-of-war tho :draper2


This is where Shane wins, Ambrose wins, HHH retains.....and they push Ambrose to be champ. Fuck, I feel bad for Reigns....I pray he loses....Rock comes out to still raise his hand and give him a hug...then Reigns attacks Rock.


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

WRESTLING :frown2:

Awful show.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm maybe a little bit biased but an Ambrose/Brock pull apart could have been a better route to go to end the show or even not end it but just in their segment.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

Jesus that's it. Come on they needed something bigger then that. It feels so un-WM like doesn't it, like we're going into a c PPV instead of the biggest show of the year.

The crowd didn't give a damn for it, even Reign's jumping over the ropes couldn't pop the crowd. Did you hear the two guys in the crowd going "This is Awesome" lol. 

WWE have totally ruined Reign's even a heel turn hoping to turn him face like they did his cousin Rock won't save him cause he ain't Dwayne Johnson, just cause he's family doesn't mean he's going to be the Rock.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

It really does feel like the end is nigh for this company. What state are they going to be in 3-5 years from now. 

This isn't even rock bottom either. I have no doubt they can get worse.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

YA CUZ THE ENTIRE ROSTER GIVES A SHIT ABOUT HHH AND ROMAN REIGNS


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

leatherface24 said:


> No joke, I'm cancelling my subscription tomorrow. They finally lost me. This RAW was amongst the worst I've seen and it's the go home show for Wrestlemania? Sad


True that.

RAW have been sucking on harder levels since Fastlane, this ain't the worst one, compared to the last two weeks, but it's definitely real bad. WOW. Repeat segment, then nothing shocking happens in the end.

Trips should've announced Steph would be the guest ref, and that would give Reigns plenty of motivation to punch her in the mouth, this Sunday. Just wow. I would say they should fix it for Smackdown, but sheesh, I don't even think they are capable of doing so.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

mandeep000 said:


> This crowd is unbelievable, they hijack the IC match and they boo the mainevent of Raw. *What do they want?*


Quality writing and execution, perhaps?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Can't wait for all the "well they pulled it off and had a good show" comments Sunday. Y'all know y'all excited for Mania and Reigns match don't lie.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Not even Jervis Cottonbelly the nicest gentleman on the planet would approve of this shit.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

That Ambrose-Brock segment is still pissing me off tbh. That was it? 

Again, what purpose did that serve? How did it sell the match, Ambrose or the PPV? Nothing happened. 

Just atrocious.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This show will be better than Raw.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Can't wait for all the "well they pulled it off and had a good show" comments Sunday. Y'all know y'all excited for Mania and Reigns match don't lie.


For all the talk about how WM is gonna suck and how everything sucks, let's be real: we're all going to watch the show from beginning to end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some people gotta be trolling with their posts about looking forward to this Sunday. Did you not just see Raw?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, time for Better Call Saul to wash the bad taste out of my mouth


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Wish there was a NXT only subscription for the network. I'd cancel if it was an option.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah while we are on it, Why the FUCK would the Uso's pull Reigns OFF of HHH. if Ambrose went out there he would have handed him a chib and told him to get stuck in; THAT'S WHAT FAMILY DOES .... isn't it? lol.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Decent closing segment, but it needed to be earth-shattering to make up for the last 3 hours of shit.
> 
> I'm not going to turn around and say I'm not watching Mania, because last year had the tug of war but Mania was a good show. Raw's writers need to be fired, and NXT's need to be promoted. Simple pro wrestling booking, that's all we want.


Or maybe Shane just needs to take it over


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince McMahon should be ashamed of himself.
Triple H should be ashamed of himself.
Every writer should be ashamed of himself.

There's no excuse. And the thing is, WWE will just say we're being "smarks that think they know everything" as a way to dismiss their shit booking. Even with all the injuries they still had a chance to have a good lineup and they didn't.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Dive? That is giving him up too much credits. Is merely a jump that barely surpass the ropes.


Which is why he only performs it when there are 4 or 5 guys to catch him. Don't think he's ever done it when against 1 guy like Taker used to.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Some people gotta be trolling with their posts about looking forward to this Sunday. Did you not just see Raw?


I am looking forward to this Sunday, given that there is 7 hours of coverage of this crap, I may break my record and this could be the most drunk I ever get during a WWE event 

:fingerscrossed


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Dive? That is giving him up too much credits. Is merely a jump that barely surpass the ropes.


His partner does a half ass push out the ropes when he supposedly dives. Roman shouldn't get shit for that jump without even bracing himself


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I'M HYPED!!






For NXT Takeover.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Cesaro Section said:


> Thats not twice, but three times the Reigns/HHH completely bombed and sucked the energy out of the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reigns got the biggest reaction of the night after Shane and Taker. The crowd was going through the motions with the other "talent." Give Reigns his props for engaging viewers.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Kostic said:


> For all the talk about how WM is gonna suck and how everything sucks, let's be real: we're all going to watch the show from beginning to end.


Yea, no doubt, but that doesn't mean they'll still be watching Raw in three weeks time. WWE are on thin ice with a lot of people. 

Us hardcores will find it hard to give it up because it's almost like a hobby to us but the rest of the fans won;t stick around to watch shit and hope it gets better. The million viewers they lost this past year in America is proof of that.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE is going to have make some extreme pulls to overcome this terrible mania. 


Call in Austin to be the wild-card run-in for Shane vs Undertaker HIAC. 

Call in Chyna to be the mystery valet for Roman Reigns vs HHH


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Wish there was a NXT only subscription for the network. I'd cancel if it was an option.


NXT is available on HULU Plus :draper2


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Some people gotta be trolling with their posts about looking forward to this Sunday. Did you not just see Raw?


I'm looking forwards to it because I enjoy WWE's miserable downfall. WM32 is just a 4 hour hate boner for me.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know why people think that "oh it's Mania, y'all gonna watch it anyway, why you complainin"

I know I'm not watching, I'm not gonna waste bandwidth let alone PPV dollars.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Wish there was a NXT only subscription for the network. I'd cancel if it was an option.


U pay for the network when theres 100s of streams on youtube and the web? Please stop cheating yourself lol.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

BEST CHANT EVER YOU STILL SUCK!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The fact that that was a serious effort is what is truly scary to me. Just frightening. At least with some woat contending stuff from 09 like Johnny Damon cutting one of the worst promos ever with "Im hosting Raaaaaw" in the most unenthused voice of all time followed by a guy in a tiger suit avoiding a blonde woman's golfclub spoofing Tiger Woods/wife scandal all over the news at the time followed by Mae Young in her 80s in a low cut Santa suit: at least you knew they were phoning it in for comedy to try and push their "SNL/variety show" period. What we just saw was a genuine effort. Just scary.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Poor Shane!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

leatherface24 said:


> No joke, I'm cancelling my subscription tomorrow. They finally lost me. This RAW was amongst the worst I've seen and it's the go home show for Wrestlemania? Sad


Why not just cancel it right now why wait? Let's be real you're going to watch Mania and you're going to watch the Raw after then the Raw after that, and the Raw after that.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Are people trying to downplay Reigns dive?

:ti

The hate is real...wow.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

And there's going to be 7 Hours of Coverage of this!?

OMG 

fpalm


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Reigns got the biggest reaction of the night after Shane and Taker. The crowd was going through the motions with the other "talent." Give Reigns his props for engaging viewers.


You should be a comedian. His ass got booed, would have helped if he was the heel but he's the god damn babyface who's headlining WM for the 2nd time to awful crowd reactions.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least it looks like Kevin Owens will retain his title.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Kostic said:


> For all the talk about how WM is gonna suck and how everything sucks, let's be real: we're all going to watch the show from beginning to end.



Of course I am going to have it on but I'm just not excited at all. Last years card is light years ahead of this one in my opinion, and this is supposed to be the greatest wrestlemania of all time! The injuries have just ruined it beyond belief and it is depressing. 

It's not even about Raw for me because you're right last years road to wrestlemania was horrible too but the card was strong. Now the only matches that are even semi interesting to me are the two old men and lesnar/Ambrose. Literally not excited about anyother match even a little bit. 

Last thing, how Wyatt doesn't get a match when the clowns on this card have matches is ridiculous.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Are people trying to downplay Reigns dive?
> 
> :ti
> 
> The hate is real...wow.


It's impressive. But WWE probably thought him doing the dive would earn him cheers. They were wrong, again. 

One of the most baffling things about this whole WM build is that Rock never appeared yet he's being advertised for WM.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

they are using crowd reactions and iwc comments for stryline instead of making them the storyline, as in reflecting them in the characters.

they shouldn't be using characters to voice the iwc or whatever but morph the characters into these aspects, then you have new dynamics, new reasons to care, what is roman fighting for? and for hhh to prove he is ready to take over,


i think they fucked up, IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN ROMAN REIGNS VS UNDERTAKER AND SHANE MCMAHON VS HHH

they made a llot more sense storyline wise , and not done the triple threat with brock and dean.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Are people trying to downplay Reigns dive?
> 
> :ti
> 
> The hate is real...wow.


Are people trying to downplay the "You still suck" chants?

:ti

The blindness is real...wow.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Are people trying to downplay Reigns dive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hate's been real for the past year or so.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Could that crowd that was still pretty hot when I turned the show on in the middle of the Owen & Zayn 6 man have been anymore apathetic to that whole locker room clearing segment? Reigns leaping over the top rope got a decent pop, but the were chanting "you still suck" within a minute later. Followed by much more indifference than anything with Haitch standing under the titan tron with Steph holding the belt up, and Reigns standing tall. It's just really sad that this is the state of the WWE, and most of if not all the stories that take place throughout the roster. People jut don't care hardly at all anymore about most of these wrestlers on the roster today.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BarrettBarrage said:


> I don't know why people think that "oh it's Mania, y'all gonna watch it anyway, why you complainin"
> 
> I know I'm not watching, I'm not gonna waste bandwidth let alone PPV dollars.


They literally think because some people still watch it that EVERYONE watches it, despite the* fact that Raw ratings are at their lowest EVER.
*
:lmao :lmao :lmao

They really do not get it.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

WHy does Triple H tell the story of his obsession and expect to get booed? Why would anyone boo someone dedicated to being the best, to being the champion? Especially when his adversary is of all people, Reigns?

And when not even Stephanie McMahon, of all the scumbags in wrestling can get Reigns liked, good time to give up.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I think I now know for a fact that I am just going to skim through most of Mania on Monday this year and just watch the main matches. 

I'm not staying up til 5 am. I watched with a few of of my friends last year and none of them are remotely interested in watching it this year again because of how bad the shows have been this past year :lol 

I'm not staying up for this shit even though these threads might be better than Mania itself.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose needed more camera time.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

fact that you guys pay for the network and cable to watch raw is hilarious. Try looking up streams my friends. Even if you are terrible at finding streams anyone can type in youtube search
Always like 4-5 streams at once.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Desecrated said:


> WHy does Triple H tell the story of his obsession and expect to get booed? Why would anyone boo someone dedicated to being the best, to being the champion? Especially when his adversary is of all people, Reigns?
> 
> And when not even Stephanie McMahon, of all the scumbags in wrestling can get Reigns liked, good time to give up.


I fall asleep during Trips promos.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

^.^ Do what I do skip the CRAP!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Walking Dead it is. No selling WM this year. Raw after WM should be good for the crowd though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kostic said:


> For all the talk about how WM is gonna suck and how everything sucks, let's be real: we're all going to watch the show from beginning to end.


Right everyone here will be watching live, on the Network, or via illegal stream. I don't know why some try to pretend they loathe the show. Not to say every moment is great and every episode is an A+ but shit some people try hard to fake not like the show



ShowStopper said:


> Some people gotta be trolling with their posts about looking forward to this Sunday. Did you not just see Raw?


99% of the people here will be watching it's just some of us don't play the " This company sucks so bad, but let me watch another episode I'll hate" gimmick


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

ArcticArsenal said:


> TheFaceofthe_E said:
> 
> 
> > Reigns got the biggest reaction of the night after Shane and Taker. The crowd was going through the motions with the other "talent." Give Reigns his props for engaging viewers.
> ...


Booed or not, he got a huge reaction. They were engaged in his segment and can probably tell you more about what Reigns did than they can tell you about them bums they defend, but hardly cheer for. 

You should become a patient and find a therapist for that Reigns-hate disorder you've developed. All thay cussing and venom you're spewing... Its kind of pitiful. Lighten up.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

they are using crowd reactions and iwc comments for stryline instead of making them the storyline, as in reflecting them in the characters.

they shouldn't be using characters to voice the iwc or whatever but morph the characters into these aspects, then you have new dynamics, new reasons to care, what is roman fighting for? and for hhh to prove he is ready to take over,


i think they fucked up, IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN ROMAN REIGNS VS UNDERTAKER AND SHANE MCMAHON VS HHH

they made a llot more sense storyline wise , and not done the triple threat with brock and dean.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Kemba said:


> Ambrose needed more camera time.




No they needed to have an insanely long tag team match instead of building a top 3 match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's impressive. But WWE probably thought him doing the dive would earn him cheers. They were wrong, again.
> 
> One of the most baffling things about this whole WM build is that Rock never appeared yet he's being advertised for WM.


He's filming Baywatch. The guy literally has no time to appear


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's impressive. But WWE probably thought him doing the dive would earn him cheers. They were wrong, again.
> 
> One of the most baffling things about this whole WM build is that Rock never appeared yet he's being advertised for WM.


Reigns has been giving it his all but it's all a little too late now. He's forever tainted with been "Vince's pet project" for many fans. No natural build with him at all. The dive was impressive but it didn't even earn a pop for him. Plus he's filming Baywatch or something.

Well aside from Reigns (look what that did for Rock last time, he got booed) what else can he really do that warrants TV time. He will have the opening promo o something.

Vince will throw the kitchen sink at the main event to get Reigns over, Rock will be thrown out, Austin, HBK and whoever else. It's going to be overbooked to hell come sunday.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Some people gotta be trolling with their posts about looking forward to this Sunday. Did you not just see Raw?


In my defense:

1) I'm gonna be watching it on an illegal stream
2) I like to watch fuckery unfold as long as it doesn't directly affect me

:draper2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It seems like Upper Level and Silver Level Seats for WM 32 are sold out. I'm shocked that tickets are selling so well despite the crappy build up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Right everyone here will be watching live, on the Network, or via illegal stream. I don't know why some try to pretend they loathe the show. Not to say every moment is great and every episode is an A+ but shit some people try hard to fake not like the show
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the people here will be watching it's just some of us don't play the " This company sucks so bad, but let me watch another episode I'll hate" gimmick


It's not a gimmick when the show really sucks. And the people here make up less than 1% of the overall audience as you can see despite people here still watching; that Raw is at it lowest ratings of all time and during the Road to WM. Some here watch, but alot of the overall audience have been tuning out more and more.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

So I guess HHH running away and leaving Stephanie was just to be cowardly. I think the only reaction they got for Roman that was close to what they wanted was when he came over the ropes at Hunter. Glad the crowd popped for that. Whoever the cameraman was did a great job there, too. He looked like he was flying for a few moments. It seemed to me that one of the Dudley's broke his fall more that Haitch. I think Bubba, but I'll need to rewatch to be sure. Shows why the old pros are still needed around, IMO.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It seems like Upper Level and Silver Level Seats for WM 32 are sold out. I'm shocked that tickets are selling so well despite the crappy build up.


Why are you shocked? Most of the tickets are already sold before the buildup even begins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> In my defense:
> 
> 1) I'm gonna be watching it on an illegal stream
> 2) I like to watch fuckery unfold as long as it doesn't directly affect me
> ...


I didn't mean you, bro. And I feel the same way. I think we all do. We find this company screwing everything up to be entertaining as hell. :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Kostic said:


> For all the talk about how WM is gonna suck and how everything sucks, let's be real: *we're all going to watch the show from beginning to end*.


Speak for yourself. I have _some_ interest in the women's title match, but i'm far, FAR more excited about NXT Takeover: Dallas on Friday. For me, *that's* WrestleMania.

On Sunday, Mets-Royals and opening day baseball has my attention. I can't wait.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> I think I now know for a fact that I am just going to skim through most of Mania on Monday this year and just watch the main matches.
> 
> I'm not staying up til 5 am. I watched with a few of of my friends last year and none of them are remotely interested in watching it this year again because of how bad the shows have been this past year
> 
> ...


I'm only going to watch Reigns vs HHH.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Booed or not, he got a huge reaction. They were engaged in his segment and can probably tell you more about what Reigns did than they can tell you about them bums they defend, but hardly cheer for.
> 
> You should become a patient and find a therapist for that Reigns-hate disorder you've developed. All thay cussing and venom you're spewing... Its kind of pitiful. Lighten up.


No venom at all, stop trying to find and make excuses for Reigns. Just accept he isn't going to make it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> fact that you guys pay for the network and cable to watch raw is hilarious. Try looking up streams my friends. Even if you are terrible at finding streams anyone can type in youtube search
> Always like 4-5 streams at once.


I like illegal streams for $50-$60, but for $10 PPVs i'd rather not deal with all the bs that comes with streams


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Some people gotta be trolling with their posts about looking forward to this Sunday. Did you not just see Raw?


Maybe nobody is excited, but you know damn well all of us will watch. I don't remember any significant number of fans missing out on WM 31 despite the appalling build. And remember when everyone said they would cancel their Network subscription when Reigns won the Rumble? Yeah, that time their subscription number boosted like a motherfucker.

So to sum up: hardcores are hardcores. We will always bitch and complain, but we will always come back and watch the next show.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Are people trying to downplay Reigns dive?
> 
> :ti
> 
> The hate is real...wow.


I mean we just seen Sami Zayn and his Middle-Aged Dad Body do the same exact thing except he also did a Senton. And to a single target at that.

I mean I feel what your saying about overload on the hate, but it really wasn't all that amazing. Definitely not enough to outweigh the flatness of all three segments they were involved in.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Why not just cancel it right now why wait? Let's be real you're going to watch Mania and you're going to watch the Raw after then the Raw after that, and the Raw after that.


The cool thing to do nowadays is to brag about NOT watching WWE. I understand people NOT watching, but I seriously don't understand why people waste their time to brag about it.

All this talk about WWE being in trouble will be put to rest if they sell out WM or set an attendance record. Much to the dismay of some WM 32 tickets are selling very well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Speak for yourself. I have _some_ interest in the women's title match, but i'm far, FAR more excited about NXT Takeover: Dallas on Friday. For me, *that's* WrestleMania.
> 
> On Sunday, Mets-Royals and opening day baseball has my attention. I can't wait.


So you'll be in the Mania live chat pretending you missed stuff got you lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kostic said:


> Maybe nobody is excited, but you know damn well all of us will watch. I don't remember any significant number of fans missing out on WM 31 despite the appalling build. And remember when everyone said they would cancel their Network subscription when Reigns won the Rumble? Yeah, that time their subscription number boosted like a motherfucker.
> 
> So to sum up: hardcores are hardcores. We will always bitch and complain, but we will always come back and watch the next show.


Yes. Because hardcores are hardcores and we find it entertaining when the company is screwing everything up. The Network subs are pretty stagnant, though. Even after the Network went worldwide, it's still stuck at 1.2-1.3 million subs. And we don't even want to go near the ratings..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I didn't mean you, bro. And I feel the same way. I think we all do. We find this company screwing everything up to be entertaining as hell. :lol


Duly noted, broham. :sk

And yeah, the fuckery is gonna be glorious. :yoda


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



IronMan8 said:


> I feel sad for Roman, it's become a herd mentality to hate on the guy for fun.


I disagree IMHO. Vince has given the fans the 'fuck you' so often that the fans are now just repaying him back. 
I feel for Joe the man but I don't feel for the on screen persona of Roman.

However Vince is getting exactly what he has asked for in this.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Walking Dead it is. No selling WM this year. Raw after WM should be good for the crowd though.


90 minute finale with Neegan finally appearing..Will he ..never mind, I won't spoil


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> fact that you guys pay for the network and cable to watch raw is hilarious. Try looking up streams my friends. Even if you are terrible at finding streams anyone can type in youtube search
> Always like 4-5 streams at once.


Yeah cause I pay for cable just so I can watch RAW.

I have a job and enjoy watching cable on TV without having to stress and search for shit quality dreams online.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I like illegal streams for $50-$60, but for $10 PPVs i'd rather not deal with all the bs that comes with streams


Theres streams that are 50?

No i just type in WWE raw live and 6 different free streams come up on youtube . I even watch ppv's at same time you guys do. Except i dont feel raped because it was as simple as a frre youtube search. Which is why im trying help you guys lol.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's not any wrestler's fault. They all give their best. 

It's creative and the VD Connection(Vince and Dunn) and Stephanie and her husband. It's a clusterfuck of people who know jack shit about what entertains wrestling fans.

and hell, about the streams, even I can find a free feed. Don't pay money for this shit! If I can find them, anyone can. I'm not "Mr. Internet" or anything, just a normal guy.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It seems like Upper Level and Silver Level Seats for WM 32 are sold out. I'm shocked that tickets are selling so well despite the crappy build up.


This is why they dont truly care. The shows sucked for so long, but they draw 15 k tonight, 90k sunday, it doesnt matter.

They can do what they want and the fans may bitch, but they pay money so it doesnt matter


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Well two years in a row WWE did something shocking at WM. Shane beating Undertaker with the help of someone is entertaining, but not exactly shocking. I did notice Cole emphatically said at the end of RAW, "The main event of WM" when talking about Reigns/HHH. I'm guessing that's the final match. Hopefully Rock doesn't get wasted on The New Day match. If Rock doesn't appear and the main event goes off then it's somewhat likely we might see a heel turn involving Reigns.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Right everyone here will be watching live, on the Network, or via illegal stream. I don't know why some try to pretend they loathe the show. Not to say every moment is great and every episode is an A+ but shit some people try hard to fake not like the show
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the people here will be watching it's just some of us don't play the " This company sucks so bad, but let me watch another episode I'll hate" gimmick


Some of us like certain aspects of the show. No one is watching because they hate every second of it. There are wrestlers we like. 

It doesn't take a genius to work that out. Why do you dislike people saying the show was shit? 

If you disagree then provide us with a counter argument instead of starting a cliched deabte that has been done a million times. 

Yes, most of us will watch WM at some point because as I've said, we still have certain hopes or are invested in certain wrestlers, but if it's shit, we will call it for what it is.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> 90 minute finale with Neegan finally appearing..Will he ..never mind, I won't spoil


Welp, we've already seen Dean find Lucille under the ring. Maybe...


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> Yeah cause I pay for cable just so I can watch RAW.
> 
> I have a job and enjoy watching cable on TV without having to stress and search for shit quality dreams online.


Sorry.Lol? Um well im not paying for network flatout.Not when its virtually free and good quality . What does you having a job do with anything? Lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Eva Marie is trending on Twitter, Maggle :jbl


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The cool thing to do nowadays is to brag about NOT watching WWE. I understand people NOT watching, but I seriously don't understand why people waste their time to brag about it.
> 
> All this talk about WWE being in trouble will be put to rest if they sell out WM or set an attendance record. Much to the dismay of some WM 32 tickets are selling very well.


It's not even just a WWE thing. Idk a lot of people spend a lot of time talking about things they allegedly hate online.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Let's see watch Wrestlemania or watch Negan show off Lucile on the Walking Dead? Both might suck very much but I think seeing Jeffery Dean Morgan as Negan no matter how it ends will be a funner watch than seeing Roman Reigns at 10:45 Sunday Night holding the WWE Championship over his head for the third time in nearly 5 months.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Steve Black Man said:


> Welp, we've already seen Dean find Lucille under the ring. Maybe...


Heh, A Walking Dead invasion at Wrestlemania!!! Would beat all the crud we've had so far. Rick comes in and stabs Roman in the head with a screwdriver or something...I'd watch it.

I'm tempted, highly tempted to make another of my threads with my long ass opening statement complete with ideas and criticisms.. "Is WWE Dying? How can we revive it as fans?"

Nope, I'm watching Walking Dead and I may have a free feed of WM just so I can listen. Yes, I multitask a ton...I'll probably be playing a video game during commercials or rereading "A Dance of Dragons"(5th book in Game of Thrones A Song of Ice and Fire series)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Theres streams that are 50?
> 
> No i just type in WWE raw live and 6 different free streams come up on youtube . I even watch ppv's at same time you guys do. Except i dont feel raped because it was as simple as a frre youtube search. Which is why im trying help you guys lol.


nah I meant i'll stream $50-$60 PPVs but not a $10 one


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Despite that one memory of John Cena, I loved this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714650368848691200
And Sunday, I wanna see a heel turn. Just sayin'.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

ArcticArsenal said:


> TheFaceofthe_E said:
> 
> 
> > Booed or not, he got a huge reaction. They were engaged in his segment and can probably tell you more about what Reigns did than they can tell you about them bums they defend, but hardly cheer for.
> ...


If ain't venom, it's salt, take your pick. I'm not making any excuses for Reigns, I'm just stating facts and people are more invested in his matches than they are anybody else on the roster. Whether they watch him to criticize, gossip, BOO, hate, cheer, love or support him; Roman Reigns gets paid and pushed for those reasons. He's main eventing mania two years straight, which means he's already made it. Get used to it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If WWE didn't believe in Roman Reigns or thought he wasn't working out they would have rushed John Cena back from injury. WWE doesn't seem too worried that their biggest star is missing their biggest show. So for that reason Reigns must be doing something right if WWE didn't feel the need to rush Cena back. There's a lot of guys that people want pushed, but none of those guys can appeal to that young demographic better than Reigns can.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

As to the name changes of this thread..keep it up. Often hilarious or at least accurate. Except THIS one isn't just "booty" it was "Total ass".


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Would just like to say... I love Emma.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> I feel sad for Roman, it's become a herd mentality to hate on the guy for fun.


They don't do it for fun, they do it out of ignorance and the inability to think for themselves. Read about the Lynch mob back in 1906, Black Lives Matter riots, see what happened to Jesus (for lack of better example). It's a psychological thing with these sheep. They really don't know what they are doing, nor do they understand it. They are compelled to do it, because of the hostility of those that surround them. Its why the victim always forgives their ignorance, before they meet their terrible end. It's sad, really.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Let's see watch Wrestlemania or watch Negan show off Lucile on the Walking Dead? Both might suck very much but I think seeing Jeffery Dean Morgan as Negan no matter how it ends will be a funner watch than seeing Roman Reigns at 10:45 Sunday Night holding the WWE Championship over his head for the third time in nearly 5 months.





Shadowcran said:


> Heh, A Walking Dead invasion at Wrestlemania!!! Would beat all the crud we've had so far. Rick comes in and stabs Roman in the head with a screwdriver or something...I'd watch it.
> 
> I'm tempted, highly tempted to make another of my threads with my long ass opening statement complete with ideas and criticisms.. "Is WWE Dying? How can we revive it as fans?"
> 
> Nope, I'm watching Walking Dead and I may have a free feed of WM just so I can listen. Yes, I multitask a ton...I'll probably be playing a video game during commercials or rereading "A Dance of Dragons"(5th book in Game of Thrones A Song of Ice and Fire series)


6B has been so good. It's really refreshed the show. I will most definitely be watching it. I've heard it may be ending on a cliffhanger. I just hope that the episode delivers what we're all kind of expecting, and doesn't hold off all the good stuff till season 7.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Does anyone else think that Ambrose was a little pissed about his segment? 

Obviously he looked pretty furious which we could put down to just acting but If I was him and the writers handed me a piece of paper with that steaming pile of horse shit written on it then I'd want to take the chainsaw to them for real. 

:lol If he wasn't pissed he should have been. Again, they managed to make him look like a geek. 

He's a lunatic with a cart full of weapons standing in front of the guy who has been using him as his personal punching bag if and when he chooses for two months. 

The 'unhinged lunatic' is waiting until Sunday though were we can all watch him get his ass kicked for 9.99. 

:ti Fucking ridiculous segment. At least Brock tried to sell him as being crazy but I'm sure he thought it was trash as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Some of us like certain aspects of the show. No one is watching because they hate every second of it. There are wrestlers we like.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to work that out. Why do you dislike people saying the show was shit?
> 
> ...


It's not that I hate people saying the show is shit. I just get annoyed with the never ending gimmick of

" Worst show ever!!!! why do I torture myself" week after week.

After a while it just comes off as a gimmick and less of a real feeling. Like how can you take someone like thats complaint serious after a while. It's just noise for the sake of noise.



It's just weird and something i dislike about internet culture in general, its like folk are into being snarky for being snarkys sake.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

Imagine the boos for Roman in WM. That will be end of his career on that sight.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Marrakesh said:


> Does anyone else think that Ambrose was a little pissed about his segment?
> 
> Obviously he looked pretty furious which we could put down to just acting but If I was him and the writers handed me a piece of paper with that steaming pile of horse shit written on it then I'd want to take the chainsaw to them for real.
> 
> :lol If he wasn't pissed he should have been. Again, they managed to make him look like a geek .


I honestly got that vibe too. No doubt people will say its him doing the acting that the segment required, but it felt more than skin deep. He did look like the segment had just been re-written and he had to rush, do the crappy bit, turn round and go, and he probably thought it was lame like everyone else.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

"It was a fitting end for the show, though, especially considering how mishandled it was from top to bottom. A criminally underwhelming and disappointing chapter in the story of WrestleMania 32. "
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...reaction-and-highlights-from-march-28/page/12

I really fell sorry for the people who payed a lot money to get WM ticket and they are getting this shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This was the worst Raw in a long time.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



TheatricalEssence said:


> The thing is we still have no compelling reason for The Undertaker to compete in the match.


*I guess we're just suppose to go with, because Vince is the boss, and Taker is his employee, If Vince asks him to wrestle someone no matter who it is it's Taker's job to do so. Yes it's a pretty generic explanation, but they're not gonna give us anything else, so it'll have to do.*


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Amber B said:


> Lana not being able to walk in her shoes pretty much sums up the clusterfuck that will be their match on Sunday.
> 
> And if Eva Marie is in this match. :lmao :sodone


Fucking damn you!!!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

has it been explained why undertaker is doing vince's bidding?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Out of everything terrible from tonight (and there was alot), I'm still in shock that that was the Ambrose/Lesnar segment. Not only did they not touch, but they didn't even have a staredown. Ambrose just wheeled down a wagon...and left. Like....okay? Wow.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

HiddenFlaw said:


> has it been explained why undertaker is doing vince's bidding?


Because REST...IN....PEACE

What's not to get about that?


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If WWE didn't believe in Roman Reigns or thought he wasn't working out they would have rushed John Cena back from injury. WWE doesn't seem too worried that their biggest star is missing their biggest show. So for that reason Reigns must be doing something right if WWE didn't feel the need to rush Cena back. There's a lot of guys that people want pushed, but none of those guys can appeal to that young demographic better than Reigns can.


When you say wwe, you mean one person yeah? Vince

Also perhaps cena is like legitimately injured?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

So let me get this straight...they know Roman is getting booed badly and yet they decided to have two of the same fucking segments with HHH talking shit to the crowd and Roman coming down to fight him? On the same fucking night? 

Give us the Rock, Stone Cold, or HBK to add to this feud. Someone. Fuck. This is going to get boring chants and insanely bad boos at Wrestlemania. It's going to be bad.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> They don't do it for fun, they do it out of ignorance and the inability to think for themselves. Read about the Lynch mob back in 1906, Black Lives Matter riots, see what happened to Jesus (for lack of better example). It's a psychological thing with these sheep. They really don't know what they are doing, nor do they understand it. They are compelled to do it, because of the hostility of those that surround them. Its why the victim always forgives their ignorance, before they meet their terrible end. It's sad, really.


Wow so every wrestler who's Not over does not need to worry, it's not booking, charisma or in ring ability just simply herd mentality.

Phew there'll be a lot of relieved wrestlers out there


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

DJ2334 said:


> So let me get this straight...they know Roman is getting booed badly and yet they decided to have two of the same fucking segments with HHH talking sh and Roman fighting


Third time's a charm, right?:vince4


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> If ain't venom, it's salt, take your pick. I'm not making any excuses for Reigns, I'm just stating facts and people are more invested in his matches than they are anybody else on the roster. Whether they watch him to criticize, gossip, BOO, hate, cheer, love or support him; Roman Reigns gets paid and pushed for those reasons. He's main eventing mania two years straight, which means he's already made it. Get used to it.


If you think the heat reigns is getting is productive I'm not sure you're watching the same product as me.

Getting booed because ppl don't respect your character or your presentation, isn't the way to gain viewership or merch sales, not all reactions are good for the product.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

We are seeing the ending of wrestling as we know it. It's just about done. Fans are revollting, ratings are tanking, and there will be significant changes coming to wrestling IMO very soon. Either the format of the show will change, or the show will simply go away. USA will cancel it, and Vince will put it onto his network and wrestling will become even more of a niche product that what it is.

IMO, these are the end days. It's either going to be another Attitude Era type change in programming direction, or a change in how the current show is released, or wrestling will basically die.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Out of everything terrible from tonight (and there was alot), I'm still in shock that that was the Ambrose/Lesnar segment. Not only did they not touch, but they didn't even have a staredown. Ambrose just wheeled down a wagon...and left. Like....okay? Wow.


I actually was quite fond of this. I can't explain why, but it gives a 'calmness before the storm' kinda feel. 

They know they're going to decimate one another in less than a week, so why waste time and energy and effort? Brock doesn't take him fully seriously and Dean is in his own little world, following his own logic and using his own intimidation tactic because coming out guns blazing like a madman just isn't necessary nor will it work in his favor (Heyman keeps insisting that, while Dean is crazy, he isn't as stupid as he looks).

It was a quirky segment, almost cute with Dean's wagon and Brock just kinda smiling at him. There's an odd level of almost respect/fondness there. I feel like you should maybe rewatch the segment, really take in the body language of all three of them and maybe it will be a little bit better the second time around. I don't think it could work as a well as it did, in my opinion, with any other two talents.

They don't need the hooblah or the drama or the hype. They're going to complete decimate each other. It's just not necessary to do it right now. No title on the line, probably not really any ill will in kayfabe. Just gonna brawl to brawl.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> We are seeing the ending of wrestling as we know it. It's just about done. Fans are revollting, ratings are tanking, and there will be significant changes coming to wrestling IMO very soon. Either the format of the show will change, or the show will simply go away. USA will cancel it, and Vince will put it onto his network and wrestling will become even more of a niche product that what it is.
> 
> IMO, these are the end days. It's either going to be another Attitude Era type change in programming direction, or a change in how the current show is released, or wrestling will basically die.


Sadly I think you're right predicted lifespan of current product on current ratings trajectory 3 years max


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I actually was quite fond of this. I can't explain why, but it gives a 'calmness before the storm' kinda feel.
> 
> They know they're going to decimate one another in less than a week, so why waste time and energy and effort? Brock doesn't take him fully seriously and Dean is in his own little world, following his own logic and using his own intimidation tactic because coming out guns blazing like a madman just isn't necessary nor will it work in his favor (Heyman keeps insisting that, while Dean is crazy, he isn't as stupid as he looks).
> 
> ...


It's been the best built feud to WM, hands down. But wasn't a fan of tonight's segment. Go home show to WM; gotta do something. Not saying for them to destroy eachother, but something more than what we got. Either way, I expect it to be one of the better matches at WM; if not the best.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

Despite itself I expect the 3 headline matches of wm to be entertaining, I just wish the journey to this point hadn't been quite so errrr terrible.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It's been the best built feud to WM, hands down. But wasn't a fan of tonight's segment. Go home show to WM; gotta do something. Not saying for them to destroy eachother, but something more than what we got. Either way, I expect it to be one of the better matches at WM; if not the best.


I liked the subtly to it. And it certainly stood out as opposed to the numerous obnoxious and quite honestly repetitive beatdowns we got tonight. It's the exact OPPOSITE of what you would have expected from them, which I think added to the appeal. For me, personally.

What would you have preferred?

Agreed on your other two points, btw.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HHH was literally begging for boos and instead Roman got completely shat on. SHAT ON. This match is fucked. If it were up to me the HIAC would be going last after tonight. The title match is going to be a fucking dud. Nobody cares about Reigns winning. If they don't want complete apathy or utter disgust he simply can't close the show.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> We are seeing the ending of wrestling as we know it. It's just about done. Fans are revollting, ratings are tanking, and there will be significant changes coming to wrestling IMO very soon. Either the format of the show will change, or the show will simply go away. USA will cancel it, and Vince will put it onto his network and wrestling will become even more of a niche product that what it is.
> 
> IMO, these are the end days. It's either going to be another Attitude Era type change in programming direction, or a change in how the current show is released, or wrestling will basically die.



I agree with you, change is coming. 

They'll either have more attitude, become more hollywood, or become more disney, IMO.

I'd also support a reset where the product becomes pro wrestling again, as the current realism of the in-ring product has become a lost art.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

It's pretty amazing that one company, in one weekend, is putting on two completely opposite shows. Takeover doesn't have a single bad-looking match on the card; I'd actually go as far as to say that I'm excited for EVERY MATCH. Wrestlemania, meanwhile, is going to be four hours long and have a lot of filler fuckery. I'm excited for 2-3 matches at most. Hoping that AJ/Jericho really tear the house down and give AJ the moment he deserves.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Some people gotta be trolling with their posts about looking forward to this Sunday. Did you not just see Raw?


I have to say that although I agree with you, I am going to get some twisted pleasure in watching what is going to be a total cluster fuck whilst imagining Vince in the back throwing chairs, tables, women, children and anything else he can get his hands on around.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

https://twitter.com/WWEAustralia/status/714641365292945408

CROWD FAVORITE :lmao


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yes. Because hardcores are hardcores and we find it entertaining when the company is screwing everything up. The Network subs are pretty stagnant, though. Even after the Network went worldwide, it's still stuck at 1.2-1.3 million subs. And we don't even want to go near the ratings..


I compare it to sports teams.
Even when a team is dog shite the hardcores stay with it in the faint hope of an improvement. The casuals are there for the championships and cups but nowhere to be seen when it gets crappy. WWE are in a VERY crappy phase ATM.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> HHH was literally begging for boos and instead Roman got completely shat on. SHAT ON. This match is fucked. If it were up to me the HIAC would be going last after tonight. The title match is going to be a fucking dud. Nobody cares about Reigns winning. If they don't want complete apathy or utter disgust he simply can't close the show.


Hypothetically speaking, if HIAC was last, that could create other problems: 

Reigns/Triple H 2nd last - "booed out of building scenario happens".

Crowd dead.

HIAC. Crowd still dead. Then they remember HIAC is lose-lose for them, because either:

1. Raw doesn't change, or
2. No more Taker at Mania.

So fans proceed to shit all over this too, and continue to protest against Reigns.

You have to remember that Mania fans chanted Daniel Bryan's name for 4 hours after 18 seconds. If they wanna kick up some shit and let it be known they hated something, they will do it.

So placing Reigns/Triple H last is still the smartest thing they can do, because they have no choice due to their own ineptitude.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

I get really frustrated by the 'if you don't like
It don't watch it' comments... We're fans we stick by it even when it's shit.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Welp, we've already seen Dean find Lucille under the ring. Maybe...


It wasn't Lucille it was Barbie.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



ShowStopper said:


> Terrible promo.


*What do you expect it's Triple H, who is one of the most overrated wrestlers in just about every area (including promo ability) there is. The guys never been a draw or particularly great at anything from ring skill to mic skill. But for a lot of fans, when you compare Triple H too most of today's wrestlers, he seems great by comparison. In all honesty though he was never that good at anything, even back in the AE.*


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Delbusto1 said:


> Stupid ass lol


"Whatever...man! You...stupid...ass! Yeah. You...no good poophole! Silly human being you! Na na na na na! You smell! Ha! You do not have a good body odor! At all! It's quite abysmal to be honest! Take that!"

:Wat?

Burying the attitude era for the millionth' time. Jericho looking like a 55 year old giant baby with those diapers. His "trash talk" made it look even more ridiculous.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Who else is watching Negan instead of Wrestlemania?? My friends, and siblings are skipping our annual WM meet for the walking dead.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

bullshitter said:


> I get really frustrated by the 'if you don't like
> It don't watch it' comments... We're fans we stick by it even when it's shit.


WWE has zero incentive to improve the product if people keep giving them their time and their money. So technically, if people really cared about WWE, they would stop watching.

And, quite frankly, many people *have* stopped watching. WWE has lost nearly a quarter of their viewing audience in the last two years.


----------



## LanceStormwascool (Feb 27, 2016)

Just got back from Raw ... New Day was getting chants since I got to arena (an hour a half before start of Raw), they were the most over besides Shane. It was obvious neither Cena and Rock were coming out, so I left towards end of the 6-man tag. The HHH/Roman Reigns main event seems like a dull story with the wrong guys involved, I just didn't want to see both those guys again and figured it was best to beat crowd and get on an empty train. But this was a strong go-home show, and was very fun. Most of the matches feel big, tho Ambrose could have done more on Raw (he did come off real strong on Smackdown however). 

AJ and Kevin Owens were the most over besides Undertaker, Shane, Heyman, and Brock. Ryback got a lot of heat throughout the night. He's like the male Eva to me. Her return was hilarious, and we didn't know how to react. I did lose control when Emma popped up (haven't been following Raw, didn't know she was involved in this storyline).

I couldn't hear a word Stephanie or HHH said in their first segment they got booed so much. Reigns got extremely loud boos, I heard one kids attempt to cheer for him, that was it. It's almost like the main event is Heel vs. Heel, where as the co-main events are both face vs. face. 

The crowd was ruthless during 6 man tag, not sure how much came off on tv, but all 6 wrestlers stopped wrestling for a long time, Stardust got on mic and addressed crowd, Miz addressed crowd, Commentators started doing Wave with us. Fans started any unrelated chant they could think of. IMO, Owens and Ziggler were the only ones doing anything well in that match. The crowd only half-assed supported Zayn.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Reigns looked legit upset, you can tell on his face. That reaction was something else


*Damn I wish I could find a video of this. I wonder if WWE's youtube video would be edited without the boos & Roman being pissed.*


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm going to do my best to stay up and watch WM live, I am more excited for this than I should be. However I'm more interested in how they handle the finish and subsequent fallout of Reigns HHH than the actual match, I don't think I've been this intrigued for a long time. This is not to say the build has been good or anything, but this is a perfect storm for a complete fuck up or a complete curveball.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *Damn I wish I could find a video of this. I wonder if WWE's youtube video would be edited without the boos & Roman being pissed.*


http://wrestlingreviews.net/cgi-bin/protect.cgi?File=GniVATEJ.html

At around 16:50

Maybe I'm overanalysing it and Reigns was not feeling well that day for whatever reason, but he had a weird look in his eyes almost as if he was about to break down


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I must admit that after this Raw I had the great need to watch WMXX Main Event, just sayin'.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> http://wrestlingreviews.net/cgi-bin/protect.cgi?File=GniVATEJ.html
> 
> At around 16:50
> 
> Maybe I'm overanalysing it and Reigns was not feeling well that day for whatever reason, but he had a weird look in his eyes almost as if he was about to break down


*Well I watched WWE's video, it didn't show Roman walking back to the dressing room, but they didn't edit out the boos either, and damn :shocked: Did you notice Haitch's reaction when he was raising his arms after Steph was getting through burying the rest of the Mania card to put her husband over? Right as she was going through his list of nicknames as long as Apollo Creed's. Roman's music hit & the collective fans of the Barclay's Center explodes in boos. That's when Trips kinda does a "what the fuck" double take and looks over the crowd like he was genuinely surprised by their huge venomous reaction that was almost instantaneous with the first bar of Reigns music.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *Well I watched WWE's video, it didn't show Roman walking back to the dressing room, but they didn't edit out the boos either, and damn :shocked: Did you notice Haitch's reaction when he was raising his arms after Steph was getting through burying the rest of the Mania card to put her husband over? Right as she was going through his list of nicknames as long as Apollo Creed's. Roman's music hit & the collective fans of the Barclay's Center explodes in boos. That's when Trips kinda does a "what the fuck" double take and looks over the crowd like he was genuinely surprised by their huge venomous reaction that was almost instantaneous with the first bar of Reigns music.*


Hunter must be used to it by now, that's how it's been for the past two months :lol

It's so odd too, HHH does subtle things to get himself over with the crowd throughout the build but then tries to get heat by running down the crowd. This storyline must've been concocted on plot-generator.org


----------



## js88 (Feb 25, 2016)

After 20+ years in the WWE, HHH finally found a way to get himself over!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

-	Pretty cool opening segment between Shane O’Mac and ‘Taker. Looking forward to their match this Sunday for sure.
-	Find it weird that Becky has barely got any momentum leading up to this triple threat match. Just ANOTHER match where Flair gets involved, Charlotte gets the pin seconds later and makes Bex look stupid.
-	Wish Flair would just not do that arm slap (whatever the hell it’s supposed to be) every five seconds, it looks fucking ridiculous.
-	Skipped HHH & Stephanie’s promo as always, and as always missed nothing worth going back for. (yet Steph is supposed to be this great heel, right!??)
-	Wish they hit Coachman’s music when he came out 
-	Nice of Michael Cole to mention that Zayn “pinned his enemy”. Now everyone unfamiliar with the guy now knows why him and KO hate each other so much :draper2


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Usually I would have been happy with such a RAW, was kiind of good and hyping all the matches, but sadly I watched the "thank you daniel" thing after RAW and now relive the emotions I had after Bryan won the title at Mania 30, thinking about this and what this Mania can bring makes me more sad than excited...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Shadowcran said:


> Don't forget Plan 9 from Outer Space or
> Manos: Hands of Fate(translated it's Hands: Hands of Fate)
> Just go find some Mystery Science Theatre Three Thousand(MST3K) and have a ball laughing.
> 
> Man, I wish that show was still on.


I think I've still managed to avoid Plan 9 somehow, but I do own Manos. My favorite MST episode was probably Werewolf, though I'll always have a place in my heart for The Final Sacrifice...gotta love Rowsdower. 
Also you're in luck, they're making a new 14 episode season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Stardust grabbed the mic and said "NEXT ONE OF YOU TO PUT YOUR HANDS IN THE AIR, I'LL BEAT YOUR ASS!" Of course, the entire crowd throws them up at once. Owens grabs the Mic and says "IF YOU LIKE MICHAEL COLE'S COMMENTARY, PUT YOUR HANDS UP". Shut that whole thing right down. Hysterical."

Classic Owens :xzibit

Ill probably watch this later. Interesting to see the Taker/Shane stuff, sounds like the highlight of the show, as bad as that probably sounds. 

They really just had Lesnar do a 'stand there' segment, on the go home Raw? I know the build before now has been pretty good, but i thought they would have at least had a staredown or something, esp after what happened on SD. 'Calm before the storm' effect i suppose.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I dig the opening promo between Shane and Undertaker. Their brawl was a nice way to kick off the show. Zack Ryder getting a roll up win over Jericho, can't complain about that. They seriously need to add a stipulation to Jericho/Styles though. I can't remember seeing Becky Lynch get an upper hand on Charlotte at all during this triple-threat feud. Sad. I enjoyed the New Day this week with Kofi beating ADR. We even had Johnathan Coachman to come and tell everyone ESPN will help cover Wrestlemania. Cool. The Heyman promo felt a little repetitive and I wasn't surprised Ambrose and Lesnar did nothing this week. Eva Marie is back and man did she get booed. Speaking of getting booed, the golden boy of the company Roman Reigns was booed all night. It was not pretty at all. Triple H did everything he could to get heat but it wasn't working. This is a tragedy. I can't wait to see the fallout of this after Sunday. Overall, this week's show was average. Crowd was wild for sure.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> They don't do it for fun, they do it out of ignorance and the inability to think for themselves. Read about the Lynch mob back in 1906, Black Lives Matter riots, see what happened to Jesus (for lack of better example). It's a psychological thing with these sheep. They really don't know what they are doing, nor do they understand it. They are compelled to do it, because of the hostility of those that surround them. Its why the victim always forgives their ignorance, before they meet their terrible end. It's sad, really.


No man, it has nothing to do with any of that.

He's being boo'd because ppl don't like him. Plain and simple.

Nobody enjoys his promos or even his matches that match.

Throw in the fact that Vince is pushing him down our throats when it's clear to all of us he's not a top of the roster kind of guy. And that's ok, he can be in the mix for the belt throughout his career. But let's be honest he's never gonna be a Cena/Rock/Austin type. He simply doesn't have that kind of charisma or working capability.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*So Stephanie goes on to say that it's not about x, y & z it's about the toy championship?

THE COMPANY IS ON THE LINE, THEIR JOBS ARE ON THE LINE!

Regardless if HHH wins or not, they may not have their jobs come Monday Night because Shane may shuffle a few things at the top.

Who booked this crap?*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Never really understood the whole anti-Reigns movement tbh. People have a problem with his character and the way he's booked, not the man himself, don't they? The real targets should be Vince and the WWE, who are responsible for the terrible booking. Do these people honestly believe them booing Reigns will make any difference? If they're unhappy, they should just not go watch it. Instead, they keep shelling out their hard earned money and feeding the machine. shitting on someone who's done nothing to deserve it instead of hitting the true villains of the piece where it hurts. Not that I think it matters at this point, as I honestly believe they would turn against anyone who holds the title at this point. Give someone like Ambrose or Cesaro the belt and everyone would jump on their dicks for a month or two, then they'd find something to bitch about and move onto the next bandwagon...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

It didn't feel like that epic-last-RAW-episode-before-PPV feeling and this is quite worrying. I wonder how the RAW episode after WM will be like.

With that said, New Day's tribute to A Tribe Called Quest was probably the best part of the entire episode.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

My thoughts:

- Opening segment was the best part of the show. The content on the microphone wasn't the best, you could tell they were both just using buzz words to get the crowd involved which isn't the worst thing to do but there was no substance, a shame that throughout this whole thing Shane hasn't actually asked why The Undertaker is fighting. Makes me start to believe that Shane and Vince are all in this together to try and just get rid of Undertaker. Why? I have no idea why. Awesome spot from Shane. Don't see how it can get any more hardcore then that considering there is a cage blocking him from doing so at Hell in a Cell, I do hope they leave the cell though. Once this segment ended, you may aswell turn off really.

- I had no problems with the opening match. I may have had AJ Styles clearly interfere and cost Jericho the match but apart from that it was fine. Styles did well. Jericho lost which was always going to happen to set up the match and Ryder gets a win before the IC title match at Wrestlemania. It's a shame the match at Mania between Styles and Jericho doesn't have a stipulation because a good old submission match would have been pretty great.

- Womens match up next between Charlotte and Becky, not the greatest match. Crowd seemed to be into Becky, which is no surprise. No idea why they didn't put Sasha on commentary and just had her sitting out there looking like a geek. Charlotte wins after Flair interference. Sasha beat Charlotte last week and now Charlotte beats Becky. They seem to be booking Becky as the underdog and someone who can never seem to get the job done. She is either going to surprise us all at Wrestlemania or a big summer angle is coming where she finally gets the job done. I have no problems with this.

- No need for Social Outcasts vs. Big Show and Kane here. Shout out to Mr Perfect was nice though.

- HHH promo #1 next. Just the same old droning promo. Stephanie is just a prop nowadays to get heat on her husband who in the eyes of the audience is the face in this feud. But the promo was same old same old from HHH. Reigns comes out, we hardly get any type of brawl. Stephanie breaks it up and then Reigns just lets her leave. Erm okay.

- Kingston and del Rio up next. Best part of the match was how over New Day was, the Phife shoutout and Xavier Woods playing La Cucaracha at del Rio with the trombone. League of Nations just can't seem to get a win though. What an absolute waste of talent when the likes of Rusev and Barrett are in that group. To think, the tag team titles aren't even on the line at Wrestlemania. Nice to see Coach too, actually.

- HHH vs. Reigns segment #2 - crowd still fail to care. HHH gets the upperhand this time, but it took 3 men to get Reigns down. I wish Bubba Ray would just go on a mid card singles run as heel. He is such a natural. Was strange that the Usos didn't come to help considering they are going up against the Dudleys at Wrestlemania but that's just nitpicking. 

- Skippable match next, Kalisto picks up the win and then Ryback comes down to Goldberg chants. He starts to chant 'Feed Me More' and then walks away. Erm, good build guys.

- Heyman and Lesnar out next. Heyman does his best to put over Ambrose on the microphone as well as selling the match but my god this segment stunk the joint up. Ambrose just comes out, grabs a load of weapons and puts it in his wagon and then walks away. No interaction with Lesnar whatsoever. Worryingly, we didn't see the Wyatts tonight so I'm starting to believe they're laying low this week to try and "surprise" everyone when they interfere in the match. 

- More trash next with Paige vs. Emma, no one cared. 

- 6 man tag match next between the majority of the competitors in the IC title match. Crowd absolutely shat on the match, everything from Byron Saxton to JBL chants. The only two people they tended to care about were Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens and the pop was huge whenever they were going to go up against eachother. I still CANNOT believe they haven't gone with Zayn vs. Owens at Wrestlemania and what I can't believe is the fact that they had Zayn beat Owens clean in a throwaway match on Raw. Stupid.

- HHH promo #2 and segment with Reigns #3 . I mean really? Three times in one night? No one gave a fuck for the feud weeks ago, what makes you think they're going to care three times tonight? Tame brawl, for some reason heels were holding back Reigns and the faces were holding back HHH. I mean really? HHH then cowers up the ramp to his belt. "You suck" and "you still suck" the major highlight from that whole segment. Simply have to turn Reigns heel because nothing is working for him.

Overall. Trash Raw.

2/10.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> Never really understood the whole anti-Reigns movement tbh. People have a problem with his character and the way he's booked, not the man himself, don't they? *The real targets should be Vince and the WWE, who are responsible for the terrible booking. Do these people honestly believe them booing Reigns will make any difference? If they're unhappy, they should just not go watch it. Instead, they keep shelling out their hard earned money and feeding the machine. shitting on someone who's done nothing to deserve it instead of hitting the true villains of the piece where it hurts. Not that I think it matters at this point, as I honestly believe they would turn against anyone who holds the title at this point. *Give someone like Ambrose or Cesaro the belt and everyone would jump on their dicks for a month or two, then they'd find something to bitch about and move onto the next bandwagon...


Boo'ing Reigns is boo'ing Vince and co. It ruins their plans for Roman Reigns and Wrestlemania. It's not personal with Reigns. He hasn't entertained the majority of the fans. It's as simple as that. 

There is no 'everyone' btw, we all have different opinions. If Ambrose or Cesaro got a run with the belt there is no doubt they would receive more hate than they do now due to the microscope being on them, but anywhere near the amount of hate Reigns has received? 

No, very unlikely. If you think this then you haven't really bothered to think about all of the reasons Reigns gets boo'ed in the first place.


----------



## Money In The Bank (Feb 28, 2016)

The first 45 minutes of Raw were pretty solid, especially the first segment with Shane/Taker, but then the show went downhill from the point when we saw Big Show/Kane/Social Outcasts. Really wish they'd spent more time with Lesnar/Ambrose, especially considering we had to sit through two Authority promos. 

As the go home Raw to the biggest show of the year, it was poor. Don't have any more anticipation for any of the matches, no matter how much HHH/Reigns they tried to throw at us. The only reason I'll be tuning in to Mania is for Shane/Taker, Ambrose/Lesnar and the women's triple threat. And for a 7 hour broadcast that's unfortunately a very low proportion of content to be excited about.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

There were definitely some high points last night, the Shane/Taker segment was fantastic, New Day were over as hell, but as the show wore on it just got worse and worse.

Nothing has really changed to be honest.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> There were definitely some high points last night, the Shane/Taker segment was fantastic, New Day were over as hell, but as the show wore on it just got worse and worse.
> 
> Nothing has really changed to be honest.


This show is doomed man. The real worry for me is that obviously they cared about this show. This is a show in which they had to put a lot of effort into it and this is the best they can come up with. 

They focused on the wrong feud (treatment of Lesnar/Ambrose was a disgrace) Reigns is getting genuine X-Pac Heat. This is not we want him heel heat at all. 

Roman Sucks and You Still Suck chants. Near unanimous boo's and again not because they are trying to tell WWE he'll be an awesome heel, it's because they don't want to watch him anymore. 

It's really sad.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> This show is doomed man. The real worry for me is that obviously they cared about this show. This is a show in which they had to put a lot of effort into it and this is the best they can come up with.
> 
> They focused on the wrong feud (treatment of Lesnar/Ambrose was a disgrace) Reigns is getting genuine X-Pac Heat. This is not we want him heel heat at all.
> 
> ...


Agreed, i think they MIGHT be able to save it with a very well done Reigns heel turn, but they need to do it right, otherwise... he's done, totally finished with the crowd. Absolutely no way in hell he's getting even remotely over as a face if he just wins clean at Mania, people are tired of him.

And it's largely not even his fault, he has his weak points sure, but they've booked him so horribly and he's paying the price. And i agree, the Lesnar/Ambrose segment was absolutely pointless, there should have been more direct interaction. It's a fucking street fight, come on now.

They need a serious reshape from top to bottom after Mania because they have no idea how to make it work anymore. The WWE title match is crap, the US title match is crap, the IC title match is crap, there's not even a tag title match. Incredibly only the divas title match really has anyone invested these days, and the build for that hasn't been fantastic either.

I really struggle to see a good direction for anything after Mania, there's such a lack of credible or entertaining talent right now that they seem to be absolutely stuck. They might as well just hit the reset button.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> - Heyman and Lesnar out next. Heyman does his best to put over Ambrose on the microphone as well as selling the match but my god this segment stunk the joint up. Ambrose just comes out, grabs a load of weapons and puts it in his wagon and then walks away. No interaction with Lesnar whatsoever. Worryingly, we didn't see the Wyatts tonight so I'm starting to believe they're laying low this week to try and "surprise" everyone when they interfere in the match.


I'm just gonna quote what I said earlier:



Jack Thwagger said:


> I actually was quite fond of this. I can't explain why, but it gives a 'calmness before the storm' kinda feel.
> 
> They know they're going to decimate one another in less than a week, so why waste time and energy and effort? Brock doesn't take him fully seriously and Dean is in his own little world, following his own logic and using his own intimidation tactic because coming out guns blazing like a madman just isn't necessary nor will it work in his favor (Heyman keeps insisting that, while Dean is crazy, he isn't as stupid as he looks).
> 
> ...





Jack Thwagger said:


> I liked the subtly to it. And it certainly stood out as opposed to the numerous obnoxious and quite honestly repetitive beatdowns we got tonight. It's the exact OPPOSITE of what you would have expected from them, which I think added to the appeal. For me, personally.
> 
> What would you have preferred?



But your concern over the Wyatts is valid. I'm gonna be so goddamn annoyed with their interference. It's just...jfc. Ruining a perfectly awesome thing. 

Wyatts need to be gone until all of them are healthy again. Resume the feud at Summerslam or some shit.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Hypothetically speaking, if HIAC was last, that could create other problems:
> 
> Reigns/Triple H 2nd last - "booed out of building scenario happens".
> 
> ...


You can flip that around, too.
Once they realize that either Raw doesn't change or Taker is gone, they'll shit on Haitch vs Henchman #2 even harder.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm just gonna quote what I said earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you found Ambrose to be cute in that segment. 

For those of us wanting to see them sell us on a street fight we were left bitterly disappointed. 

The segment was an insult for a multitude of reasons and it won't really matter what they do with Ambrose at Mania because he's not going to come out of this feud a star, when that so easily could have been the case. 

I remember people saying that Daniel Bryan became a huge star despite losing all the time or getting booked badly. 

This is not the case at all. Go watch Team Hell No vs The Shield, all those electric tag matches, the consistency between his character and Kane in the comedy segments, the weak link storyline which culminated in him defeating a BABYFACE Randy Orton clean on Raw after 2-3 weeks build and then another CLEAN victory over John fucking Cena at Summerslam 2013 to really cement him as a legit guy with the entire fanbase. 

There were problems after he was already a 'made' guy but he was booked to near perfection prior to being placed in the main event (and then dumped out of it which they would live to regret)

So, my point is that Ambrose is not being booked anywhere near perfectly. His character is a goof while the commentators try to sell him as a psychopath. Not once was he shown to be a threat to Brock Lesnar in a direct confrontation to sell this fight. 

When Bryan was a goof it was fine because he had that extra level. He actually won important matches against The Shield, Orton and even John Cena. When the commentary team told you not to underestimate Bryan you didn't because WWE backed it up with his booking. 

Unless this s the bloodiest match in WWE history and Brock Lesnar is willing to bump like there is no tomorrow for Ambrose then what good will Dean getting some minor offense in really do? If the Wyatts interfere it serves no purpose either and undermines any performance Ambrose might give. 

I'm still pissed off about that segment and the interaction with Brock on Smackdown. Total waste of time. They fuck everything up. It was so easy to get Ambrose over to that next level, they just had to get their dicks out of Brock and allow for him to show some vulnerability going into this. This has all the makings of Ambrose taking a huge beating and passing out or some shit. That is not the story they should be trying to tell here.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

A weak show once again. 

Opening segment was somehow good. Shane still got it and Taker #pleaseretire 

Good guy Kofi unknowledged he so that move from Trevoer Lee. that's classy

Becky vs. Charlotte is a great pairing, but some idiot decided to add Sasha and spoil it.

If wwe really want crowd to cheer Reigns, why cant they let him SuperMan Punch Stephanie? She's annoying both as a character and as a real person. Steve Austin would stunner the crap out of her back in the days.

Eva Marie segment was amazing. Angy nerds booing, some random people cheering and whole cowd have no idea the fuck just happened. Priceless.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> I'm glad you found Ambrose to be cute in that segment.
> 
> For those of us wanting to see them sell us on a street fight we were left bitterly disappointed.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with any of this, at all. I just understand why they did the segment in the way that they did. 

It's feigning innocence, like I said, calming before the storm. Considering how much they overexposed and overdid these garbage beatdowns and segments between Trips and Reigns, I can imagine how Ambrose and Lesnar could have gone badly.

Also kept it very ambiguous, giving neither man an upper hand, which I'm okay with. I think you're grossly overreacting, though, and that you should save your anger for the Jobber Family fucking up a perfectly good match.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I don't disagree with any of this, at all. I just understand why they did the segment in the way that they did.
> 
> It's feigning innocence, like I said, calming before the storm. Considering how much they overexposed and overdid these garbage beatdowns and segments between Trips and Reigns, I can imagine how Ambrose and Lesnar could have gone badly.
> 
> Also kept it very ambiguous, giving neither man an upper hand, which I'm okay with. I think you're grossly overreacting, though, and that you should save your anger for the Jobber Family fucking up a perfectly good match.


Well, If The Wyatts interfere at Mania I will not be able to do anything but laugh at this point. I'm actually hoping they interfere in the Shane/Taker match (and Smackdown was intentionally misleading) since that actually makes sense with the Taker history and the fact that if Shane wins it will never be clean. 

Ideally they probably wouldn't be interfering at all but it's inevitable. 

The thing that really pisses me off is that it's almost as if Ambrose is an afterthought whenever he is the guy that has a next level to go to out of this feud. Brock is Brock. His status won't change but they can make Dean. It ws the same with Bray Wyatt last year against Taker. Only one guy could really _win_ if they played it right, but they messed that up too. 

It seems like no one in creative is aware of this. The emphasis is just on making Brock look strong and keeping the integrity of his gimmick while Ambrose is constantly being let down in regard to his. 

The weapons are supposed to be the equalizers. This is how you protect Brock and Ambrose. This is supposed to be Ambrose's playground. 

We'll see how the match plays out but yea, after all the good work they did with the Cincinnati vignettes and the usage of Funk and Foley, I'm massively let down by these interactions.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Sad state of affairs when the best moment was Del Rio falling out the ring and woods doing that Mexican song on his tram and the pop afterwards.
Shane and Undertaker segment was surprisingly good
Y2J and AJ build was good for a low card match
The battle royal and IC ladder matches..the less said about it the better. Even NY couldn't give a fuck about SZ/KO
US title should be put in the garbage after this
Uso need to take their other brother uso and fuck off
HHH is an amazing heel who needs a great face and it'd be incredible, if this was the rock not reigns...it'd be a decent build or even a CM Punk/Bryan
Can't even remember what the Wyatts done tonight or what they're doing at WM...csnt be good right?

BTW during the first HHH and reigns segment after HHH got away from reigns what were the fans chanting before his music hit?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm just gonna quote what I said earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite like your take on it. Didn't really think of it like that to be honest. Just want them to go all out, give them 20 minutes, let them put their input into the match and let them steal the show.

I have no problems with Wyatts attacking Lesnar on the Raw after Wrestlemania if that is the road they're going down for the summer. They can attack a weakened Lesnar and write him off television for a few months.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Well, If The Wyatts interfere at Mania I will not be able to do anything but laugh at this point. I'm actually hoping they interfere in the Shane/Taker match (and Smackdown was intentionally misleading) since that actually makes sense with the Taker history and the fact that if Shane wins it will never be clean.
> 
> Ideally they probably wouldn't be interfering at all but it's inevitable.
> 
> ...


I fully agree with you on this. Except I haven't minded the interactions between Brock and Ambrose, they're alright and simple and to the point, but the match itself will allow me to make a full decision.



Erik. said:


> I quite like your take on it. Didn't really think of it like that to be honest. Just want them to go all out, give them 20 minutes, let them put their input into the match and let them steal the show.
> 
> I have no problems with Wyatts attacking Lesnar on the Raw after Wrestlemania if that is the road they're going down for the summer. They can attack a weakened Lesnar and write him off television for a few months.


I'm hoping they're given that proper time and interaction. I really do feel like that's what they'll try to do. Neither man is sloppy nor lazy. 

But Wyatts intefering is a high possibility, so is Ambrose just being squashed. Either would be awful, but I hope if either happens they can still do something worthwhile. They're both amazing talents, so we know they can.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Wyatt interference would ruin the whole thing.

So confirmed for that happening.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Moment of the night: Woods playing La Cucaracha at ADR :lmao

That was the best moment from a *WRESTLEMANIA* go home show :mj2


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

I was there. I hate CM Punk chants.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Moment of the night: Woods playing La Cucaracha at ADR :lmao
> 
> That was the best moment from a *WRESTLEMANIA* go home show :mj2


My mom and I were legit DYING laughing at that shit. :maury


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I liked seeing Miz/Stardust walk out on KO, just for consistency and logics sake. KO's walked out on all his tag partners, why would anyone partnered with him stick around and let him? Though that overly contrived tornado DDT and the anticlimactic boot from Zayn was kinda disappointing. 

Would have liked to have seen Becky beat Charlotte for a change, she's easily the best of the three. She was picked to be the next Natalya by a lot of people but shes the best ring worker of the three and the best on the mic. Charlottes still green and only decent on the mic, and Sashas fell well short of her hype.

Eva's got the GOAT thighs.

Brock has to beat Dean with how poorly hes been booked for the past year.

League of Jobbers job again. Seems like they always lose the Raw match, but then win the SD match that no one see's. I dont even really want to see them win at Mania, I just want that jobber group broken up. All 4 guys are way too good for this shit.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

So, it's the RAW before Wrestlemania. You have to watch this one, right? It gets a full post from me. I have been pleasantly surprised by the road to WM32. Most of what has transpired has been quite good, imho. I've been entertained and, if you've found WWE programming infuriating at this time of year, my heart goes out to you if you continue to self-flagellate. Pro-wrestling can mean a lot of things to many different people. One of the most meaningful reasons occurs at about the 32 second mark of the following: 





That little girl marking out while Daddy holds her in the midst of the crowd is priceless. The whole commercial pumps me up (and gives me goosebumps), but there is nothing like sharing a moment with the one(s) you love most. Here we go now:





* The LotN (Line of the Night) comes early and it is attributable to one Shane McMahon with his "Let's talk about legacy. Let's go back to Wrestlemania two years ago. Your legacy died!" :bearer Damn, son. Talk about tickling the tiger.





*1.* Taker assures the audience that WM32 isn't about retirement for him. Undertaker reminds Vince of his promise, then threatens to take responsibility for administering said promise upon Vince too. Afterall, we're told, Wrestlemania is Taker's yard and HiaC is Taker's house! (Everybody just can't stop stealing from Paige, can they? aige Write your own damn lines! :grin2 Enter Shane-O-Mac. Sorry Taker, but on Sunday "I'm fighting to win, and you're fighting not to lose" and the "instrument of change" is taking over. Shane is encouraged to avoid discussing Taker's legacy. Cue LotN*. Taker returns to the debate about who is the bitch of whom (Frankly it's a bit tiresome. Get a room already you SOBs. >) and Shane loses his sh1t. Taker throws Shane around until they both wind up at the announce table. Shane narrowly escapes a Powerbomb through the announce table before using a monitor to neutralize The Undertaker. Shane proceeds to deliver an elbow drop from the top ropes onto a prone Taker on the announce table. (Holy sh1t! :bearer Dude has a fookin' death wish.) The sequence closes out with Taker eventually doing one of his vintage sitting upright into consciousness. If you aren't paying attention now, I don't know what it will take...




*2.* Zach Ryder v Y2J is set to ensue when AJ Styles comes out promising not to leave until Jericho gives him what he wants. Y2J escapes an early pin attempt by Ryder after being distracted by the commotion. After countering the Broski Boot with the Walls of Jericho, AJ uses Y2J's psychology against him by starting up a "Y2 Jack Ass" chant (That phenomenal [email protected] has been taking notes. :jericho2). Ryder takes advantage of an enraged Chris Jericho to obtain a victory via Fruit-Roll-Up pinfall. AJ gets what he was asking for while Jericho, after jockeying verbally with an ungrateful crowd, assures him that he's just made the greatest mistake of his life.




*3.* Sasha Banks joins the announce team while Becky faces off against the Divas Champ, Miss Charlotte. Becky warms up early and the crowd responds to a "BecksPlex" (Dammit, Cole! :cole Why can't you be more like Mauro and use consistently awesome terminology? :grin2 Charlotte does some excellent work selling Becky's offense and flopping around before deploying some classic heel cowardice. (Y) An assist from Nature's first true cheater helps Charlotte seal the deal. :flair3 




*4.* Renee interviews VKM. :vince3: "What Undertaker doesn't understand is Shane doesn't want the house. He doesn't want the yard. He wants the state. He wants the nation. He wants the whole WWE Universe!" Out pops Shane: "The difference is you stole this business from your Father. On Sunday, I'm taking it from you!" :vince4 (That damn guy has got chops :grin2




*5.* # Social Outcasts sitting on the ring apron with the Andre the Giant Memorial Trophy at ringside. Axel gives Mr. Perfect a Birthday greeting (Y) (Classy move to let him do that (Y)). Big Show interrupts before anything else can be said. Kane arrives on the scene. A match between Kane and Big Show against Curtis Axel and Bo Dallas begins. Kane attempts to make Axel look bad and then proceeds to punch Axel in the face for his trouble. Axel nimbly avoids Kane (like a bad habit) before getting caught admiring his handy work with his tag partner. Kane throttles Axel in preparation for a Chokeslam (Axel's facial expression is :vince$) before the rest of the # Social Outcasts intervene. A melee ensues foreshadowing the AtGMBR (An incredibly hot blonde in a Hot-Rod t-shirt is caught dancing in the background after the Quad Chokeslam finish (Y)). 




*6.* Trips and Steph come out for a promo, belt in tow. Stephanie encourages the audience to stand, then bow down in deference to The King of Kings. HHH assures us all that, as far as WM32 is concerned, the WWEWHC *is* the biggest deal. Then comes a delusional rant about Reigns being one-in-a-million :eyeroll (the BOOS ensue). Trips switches gears and regales us with the tale of RR's dream coming true for 5:15 (and here come the CHEERS) Then HHH reveals his secret to success. He has a WWE fetish. :creepytrips Then Trips just gets weird: "Maybe it was because someone like Roman Reigns had the balls to put my name in their mouth." :rockwut Stephanie interjects to concur that WM32 is all about The Game. Cue Roman Reigns. The BOOS rain down from the crowd (during the ensuing conflict) when the tide is on the side of Reigns and the CHEERS come out when the tide rolls back to HHH's side. In the end, Haitch recedes from the ring while Reigns remains listening to the "Roman sucks" chants. 




*7.* New Day warns Brooklyn not to dare being sour. Apparently Booty O's are the official cereal of WM32. The crowd seems to love their Booty O's. However, Rusev's Bulgarian Booty Flakes? They'rrrrrrrrrrrre Grrrrrrrrosss! Xavier plays La Cucaracha on Francesca II just for ADR (Francesca II may be brass instead of gold, but she's an integral member of New Day none the less, JBL :grin2. Kofi appears to have ADR's number as he does his best impression of Harry Houdini. Kofi executes a Fruit-Roll-Up pin for the win. Jonathan Coachman appears with a surprise announcement. Sportscenter will be live at WM32 all day long. 




*8.* Renee attempts to interview Roman Reigns. Bubba Ray interrupts and draws Reigns into an enclosed area. The trap was set with HHH and The Dudley Boys jumping Reigns and taking him down.




*9.* Kalisto heads to the ring looking like Ninjago. Konnor of The Ascension is in the ring, while Viktor remains outside. JBL proceeds to compare Kalisto to Conor McGregor. fpalm (see kids, that's why you don't let idiots dupe you into thinking fighting outside your weight class is a good idea :wink2 Kalisto uses some acrobatics to take out Viktor on the outside with an assist from the ropes. Then he uses those same ropes to spring a Salida del Sol for the win. Ryback comes down to the ring to stare over top Kalisto and remind him that WM32 is a *BIG* event.




*10.* Brock's ready. Danger ahead. :argh: Heyman does his spiel and even manages to point out the insanity of PC culture. Apparently Brock has added Proctologist to his list of titles. Out comes Bugs with his bag to collect his tricks. (Silly rabbit. Trix are for kids! :grin2




*11.* Divas time. Yes JBL, Paige would easily *manhandle* Byron. :bored (It would be boring because it's such a mismatch. Byron doesn't stand a chance. Mixed gender matches are a bad idea. Just think of the all the sissies who will invariably be taking poundings from little girls trying to emulate the WWE. I can just see the new warning ads now. :grin2 So now it's team Total Divas (1 more diva to be added) v team BAD & Blonde. However, for RAW, we get Emma v Paige. :mark: The Evil Aussie takes it to the Luscious Limey early. Then Paige breaks out the running knees. aige Sensing danger, team BAD & Blonde cause a distraction allowing Lana to sneakily interfere and assist Emma with the pin on our poor incredible hero. Eva Marie enters to a hail of "you can't wrestle"s (apparently she's been trained by RR > I kid, I kid. :grin2 as she targets Lana. We have our final member of team Total Divas.




*12.* R-Truth meets GoldDust in the locker room just to remind Goldie of the nature of the singular focus regarding Battle Royals. A confused GoldDust, who cannot recall restructuring his business from a sole-proprietorship to a partnership, unwittingly offers his recently pressed t-shirt to a distraught Truth for use as a handkerchief. Kung-Fu: The Lulz Continue. :grin2: (Y)




*13.* A 6-man tag match is set in honour of the Ladder match for the IC title scheduled for WM32. You got to love KO offering to tag in, against an unworthy Sami Zayn, just to immediately tag out thereafter (what a tease (Y)). wens2 Miz's lack of focus costs his moneymaker, while KO is much too diligent to be caught off guard by Ziggler's antics. After the break, KO displays his polished team work abilities with an attempt to encourage an embattled Miz by orchestrating a cheering section for his partner. Later, the crowd joins the Ambrose Asylum with some of their chanting (Byron Saxton!? Really? Really? Really? :miz) A Skull Crushing Finale turns into a Zig Zag, then a Queen's Crossbow, then a Springboard Backflip to the outside, before KO finally gets an opportunity to tag in again. However, KO's Pop-Up Powerbomb is countered by a Sami Zayn Dropkick. The selfish cowards - Miz and StarDust - bail on the magnanimous Kevin Owens, leaving the naive team centric star to eat a Helluva Kick. (I have no proof yet, but I suspect the dastardly Michael Cole may have influenced Miz and StarDust in some way. :cole Miz and StarDust aren't intelligent enough to formulate such a vile scheme on their own. :grin2




*13.* A preview of the WM32 pre-match show states an hour long special will feature The Usos v The Dudly Boys as well as team Total Divas v team BAD & Blonde




*14.* RAW closes with The Authority's "Mission Statement". Stephanie reminds the peasants of their lowly stature. HHH takes his turn, and all seems well until he begins to take a page from the RR playbook: "This is not a game. This is real life!" :trips7 Really??? [See My aside**] Reigns gimps down the ramp and gains the upper hand before Stephanie waves in the reinforcements. Reigns starts getting stomped and then the other half of the locker room turns up. The locker room tries to keep the two combatants separated, but to no avail. Roman decides to leap the top ropes for some crowd surfing to close out the show. 


**But *you* are "The Game" :trips See, this is what I was afraid of. All night I'm thinking: "They've been protecting Roman by limiting his speaking engagements and I'm hardly noticing it. Sure the crowd is active when it concerns him, but RAW is going well and they're going to close this out. I'm even starting to think RR looks a little Batmanesque out there." :wink2: Then :trips7 happens. It's exactly what makes me want to skip the WWEWHC match @ WM32. Okay. I think, "maybe management wants to leave room for a heel turn." But RR is getting all the BOOS he needs already. Just let him say what's on his mind. Why ruin Trips trying to dig out of a hole? HHH *is* The Game. That's who he is. That's his fetish. No one goes over The Game. It's *Game Over*! Things have been working so well with AJ Styles because Jericho has been able to use the essence of Y2J to bring out the Phenomenon that is AJ. WWE has invested so much trying to keep RR face, now they're going to get cold feet? First Deano covers for him and now Trips? The vengeful Gods punish hubris most. :wink2: It's time to take the training wheels off and salvage this mess. Batman needs to be screwed by The Authority somehow. I'm sure there is someone backstage who has been on the shelf recently who all the corporations love because of his innate Superhuman earning power. :supercena Deep down, this man knows that Batman is not The True Leader of Mankind. Sprinkle in some kayfabe and some current events (RR, I mean Batman, has his family poisoned by the evil, faceless corporations/government organizations a la Flint, Michigan). Now Batman is really angry and has something "real" to fight for. "The Authority" is the perfect substitute for anger because of "the failure of authority". And the gullible "square" corporate hero is the perfect foil for the grizzled, pragmatic "hero". Maybe throw in an Alfred to help out from time to time?: :rockwut Okay, you happy now? You @Ssholes can't get your sh1t together during the one time I actually pay attention to the goofball. Fcuk! :grin2: /RANT 





In the end, it's all about the spectacle. Just remember the little girl with her Dad in the crowd. Everyone's ready. You've got this. (Y)


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

I was just starting to get into Ambrose over the last few months. And during the Heyman promo when Deans music hit, I thought, this is gonna be a great face to face to setup the match Sunday. What do they do but have him enter with a red wagon? They even took the time to have his logo painted on the side. No confrontation. Brock stands in the ring confused. He wasn’t the only one. 

What more can be said of Roman Reigns at this point? _There really is no one reason or answer_ as to why this dope is shoved down our throats. He does the big dive out of the ring and gets a “You Still Suck” chant. It’s to the point now I no longer want him to see him on TV. Regardless if he’s a face or heel. 

So I want to congratulate WWE and the entire creative team on a Godzilla sized excrement go home show for Wrestlemania. Speaking as someone who has ordered the last 3 WM’s, I will not make it a 4th.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Shane & Undertaker was :banderas
Also EVAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I thought the Shane/Taker segment was awful and it made me less excited for the match. Shane missed Taker and barely got his elbow on him, he basically jumped onto the table and collapsed it himself. Then after one spot he looked very sweaty. I think this match 5-10 years ago would have been much better, when both guys had more agility/speed. In this match it seems as if Shane is supposed to be the lightning fast in-and-out fighter, but he's only fast when compared to Taker. I never was sold on interference's in this match but now to me it looks like it's a necessity to make it go smoothly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Morrison17 said:


> If wwe really want crowd to cheer Reigns, why cant they let him SuperMan Punch Stephanie? She's annoying both as a character and as a real person. Steve Austin would stunner the crap out of her back in the days.


Well times have changed and WWE is a public company so they'd get scrutiny for it. Plus, as much as fans would cheer for that they'd go right back to booing Reigns as soon as he did anything else.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

What a horrible ending to raw. There was no crowd reaction at all


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it worth me watching the shane and undertaker segment?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

SUPER HANS said:


> Is it worth me watching the shane and undertaker segment?


not really


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Complaining about Shane sweating? Really? They're indoors, under ridiculously bright lights. You'd be sweating too.

The elbow looked great. He connected with the elbow. I'm beyond hyped for the Cell match because its going to be chaos.

Rest of the show was the drizzlin shits.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I enjoyed RAW. I suppose it's a bit different in person, but the live energy helps. The show wasn't perfect though.

Undertaker was the most over. Everyone stood up when he came out. I marked out. Weak punches aside, Undertaker/Shane was the hottest angle of the night. I lost some of my voice during this one. 

Brock seemed to be in a good mood. He was smirking and smiling. When he left the ring, he pointed the kendo stick at a few people. With that said, the energy for his segment with Dean couldn't match or top Taker/Shane. It's a shame they pay Brock millions just to stand there. I got what the segment was meant to accomplish. I didn't hate it. I'm just glad Dean didn't take another suplex but this angle went out on a ho hum note.

The IC match was completely shit on. We did the wave, chanted so much stuff. At one point, Owens said to do the wave if you liked Michael Cole's commentary. Everyone stopped. :lol Owens and Sami were the most over ones in the match, although there were some brief Cody chants. There was a drunk guy who kept chanting "Let's Go Cena!". We trolled him, chanting "He's not here!". The drunk guy then started chanting "Let's Go Shawn!" when Ziggler appeared. :lol Ziggler's heat is so gone. 

The Divas tag match was so awful. I'm sick of Lana not wearing shoes. I know that's random, but her character has changed for the worse. 

I like HHH, but his long winded promos are awkward in person. At one point, the crowd was chanting "Boring" and "What". I don't know if that made it to TV. If the crowd didn't hate Reigns, HHH's promo would've been buried even more. HHH went from boring the crowd to being cheered as he beat up Roman. Believe it or not, there were Roman fans in attendance but we got drowned out big time. When they showed the Roman signs on TV, that got booed too. There was a "Eat the Wall" chant when HHH smashed Roman backstage. 

I found the HHH/Reigns confrontations excessive. One was enough. Two was pushing it. But three?! Damn. Still, the crowd popped for Roman jumping and then crapped on him seconds later. For what it's worth, Roman was able to get a reaction almost every time he appeared. It wasn't the reaction a face should get, but the crowd cared enough to react. I guess that's something. 

New Day is over huge. Stephanie is hated. I don't know how she'll ever work as a face. 

For those who asked, I didn't see any new merch. It all seemed the same. 

Overall, I'd gove the show a 7. But only because the live energy helps and Shane/Taker made it feel like this is actually Mania season. The show is too damn long. I wanted to wait around and possibly see Dean but I was tired and went home. 

*
Best Pops*
Undertaker
Shane
AJ Styles
New Day
Brock Lesnar
Dean Ambrose

*Most Heat*
Stephanie McMahon- 10
Roman Reigns- 9
Eva Marie
Vince McMahon


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The toll of H having to cut practically ALL of the promos in this feud was felt very much last night. In the feud for the World Title at WM; you have to have BOTH guys cutting promos along the build. Them only trusting one guy to cut a promo during the build was a problem that didn't help the feud, either. Pathetic.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

admiremyclone said:


> Complaining about Shane sweating? Really? They're indoors, under ridiculously bright lights. You'd be sweating too.
> 
> The elbow looked great. He connected with the elbow. I'm beyond hyped for the Cell match because its going to be chaos.
> 
> Rest of the show was the drizzlin shits.


Stop using lame as word combos like "drizzlin shits" 

It was cringe worthy when jericho uses it and youre no where near his status.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

The Amazon said:


> Stop using lame as word combos like "drizzlin shits"
> 
> It was cringe worthy when jericho uses it and youre no where near his status.


Uh-oh, language police.

Who in the hell are you to tell me how to speak? I'll use whatever damn words I like.

Thank you for reminding me of my status in life. I feel complete.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some go home show :nikki2

It's almost like they don't want people to be hyped for Mania.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it's painfully obvious that Vince just doesn't give a fuck anymore. If it doesn't involve members of his family then he probably just goes 'yahh, whatever'.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I am an optimist, I hope for the best show it can be each time I watch.

It is concerning how it is all playing out though. This was such a lacklustre go home show with a lot of bizarre decisions. 

The perfect storm of an injury depleted roster, audience apathy and out of touch writing is shaping this event to be potentially the Batman and Robin edition of Wrestlemania.

Key word being potentially. Lets see what happens and hopefully they can deliver an entertaining show.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol at fans chanting at the end to Roman he still sucks. think a heel turn might actually be his only redeeming stance with the fans.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> The toll of H having to cut practically ALL of the promos in this feud was felt very much last night. In the feud for the World Title at WM; you have to have BOTH guys cutting promos along the build. Them only trusting one guy to cut a promo during the build was a problem that didn't help the feud, either. Pathetic.


You are right. Only for the Undertaker (which is to be expected) that they have given the privilege of not speaking. But it isn't a privilege for Reigns. It is a complete cop-out and diminishing any chance of Reigns to improve, to protect him from the crowd.

When the hell have they ever protected new wrestlers they wanted to push to the top? For all the people that Vince was willing to push, they always gave them a proper trial to see if they can cope. Reigns has failed his and his push persists? Ugh, yawn.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So is Ambrose gonna call his barb wire bat "Renee" ..>


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That was the best Taker promo-wise for a while TBH, i know it's not exactly saying much, but he was more 'free'. Should have let him be that way a while ago IMO. I enjoyed him throwing Shane around too lol, expect some more of that Sunday.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Jesus that first HHH and Steph in ring promo dragged on forever. I got a few minutes in and it seemed like it was close to ending, skipped my video a few more minutes and he was still there rambling on. Raw was good up till that point then it became Raw again


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The toll of H having to cut practically ALL of the promos in this feud was felt very much last night. In the feud for the World Title at WM; you have to have BOTH guys cutting promos along the build. Them only trusting one guy to cut a promo during the build was a problem that didn't help the feud, either. Pathetic.


Now to be honest I don't think Joe (This isn't like someone calling the Rock 'Dwayne' I'm just trying to make a point) can win here. What I mean is that a silent nasty badass suits him so much better. 
However WWE have fucked him over by the 2 year push as a cookie cutter face. I actually hope he goes on to a decent pro wrestling career because it's clear that he has limitations and he no doubt knows that himself but we have to play the hand you are dealt at times and Vince has given him the hand from hell with his booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Restomaniac said:


> Now to be honest I don't think Joe (This isn't like someone calling the Rock 'Dwayne' I'm just trying to make a point) can win here. What I mean is that a silent nasty badass suits him so much better.
> However WWE have fucked him over by the 2 year push as a cookie cutter face. I actually hope he goes on to a decent pro wrestling career because it's clear that he has limitations and he no doubt knows that himself but we have to play the hand you are dealt at times and Vince has given him the hand from hell with his booking.


Yeah, it's a tricky situation. But I don't subscribe to the theory that a face of the company can be silent 90% of the time; especially during the Road to WM for the Title match. The face of the company HAS to be able to cut promos at times; and not 1 or 2 lines. But actual, legitimate promos. That's a problem here. Because then you have what we've had over the past few months and last night; where H is out there cutting the same promo every single week, and multiple times last night. It's a problem.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, it's a tricky situation. But I don't subscribe to the theory that a face of the company can be silent 90% of the time; especially during the Road to WM for the Title match. The face of the company HAS to be able to cut promos at times; and not 1 or 2 lines. But actual, legitimate promos. That's a problem here. Because then you have what we've had over the past few months and last night; where H is out there cutting the same promo every single week, and multiple times last night. It's a problem.


Oh I agree he shouldn't be the FOTC and if I'm being honest I imagine Joe himself would agree if he could be frank and go off the record. IMHO What started out as a 'fuck you Reigns' protest, has in my eyes turned into a bigger 'no fuck YOU Vince' with everyone starting to see that it's not the guy front and centre that's the problem (his limitations are obvious to everyone including him I imagine) but the puppet master backstage (who won't admit he is wrong). The problem is that the only way to get at said puppet master is to shit on 'his' guy which brings us to where we are.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, it's a tricky situation. But I don't subscribe to the theory that a face of the company can be silent 90% of the time; especially during the Road to WM for the Title match. The face of the company HAS to be able to cut promos at times; and not 1 or 2 lines. But actual, legitimate promos. That's a problem here. Because then you have what we've had over the past few months and last night; where H is out there cutting the same promo every single week, and multiple times last night. It's a problem.


For as long as they insist on doing these in-ring promos every single week then I agree. 

Why does everything need to be done in-ring though? Why couldn't they do most of their interactions for this feud outside of the ring. 

They already have Heyman/Ambrose, Taker/Vince/Shane cutting promos in the ring. 

Why wouldn't they try to be more creative with Reigns and film some backstage shit. 

Why aren't they coming up with a few cool stunts to try and get him over. Vignettes and pre taped exchanges etc Why isn't Reigns busting into HHH's office with a camera crew during a meeting about the Network (for the free plug :lol) talking smack and beating the shit out of him for fun. 

If they were creative enough with their presentation and made out like Reigns actually had a personality through his actions and the occasional one liner here and there then he really wouldn't have to talk all that much. 

It would take a lot of effort but if this is their guy why the fuck aren't they pulling out all the stops for him ? :lol So strange. 

They don't even bother to try and make him more entertaining for those of us who find him boring as fuck.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Yesss!!! Kane destroyed everyone again, he unleashed hell to everybody, I love wathching Kane kicking people's ass, this is the big red machine, I love it!!!!!


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

So the best way to build a No-Hold Barred Street Fight is to have the 'underdog' walk around with a trolley and put weapons in it, whilst the big bad beast stands in the ring and watches him.

What in the blue hell did that achieve?

I don't particularly care for Ambrose but 'booking' like that makes him look so weak and pointless.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Bazinga said:


> So the best way to build a No-Hold Barred Street Fight is to have the 'underdog' walk around with a trolley and put weapons in it, whilst the big bad beast stands in the ring and watches him.
> 
> What in the blue hell did that achieve?
> 
> I don't particularly care for Ambrose but 'booking' like that makes him look so weak and pointless.


I'm told that he was ignoring Lesnar, as he was frustrated Hornswoggle took the weapons and hid them under the ring.

I mean, how did he lose them? Incompetent by Ambrose.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



skarvika said:


> I think I've still managed to avoid Plan 9 somehow, but I do own Manos. My favorite MST episode was probably Werewolf, though I'll always have a place in my heart for The Final Sacrifice...gotta love Rowsdower.
> Also you're in luck, they're making a new 14 episode season.


Excellent. I hope they actually do it. Nowadays nothing is written in stone.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Best way now is to turn Roman Reigns heel.


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

I thought this thread was about Naomi.WTF???


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I think something like a long build feud, like Crow Sting in 1997, would have worked great with Reigns.

Disband the Shield, and at Wrestlemania 31 (where you DON'T have Reigns main event you numbskulls in Stamford), when H and Steph ramble on and on about owning everything, instead of Rock and Rousey, which lead to nothing, Reigns comes through the crowd, steps into the ring, H and Steph turn, Reigns points towards both, makes the "cut throat" sign, leaves.

Then you have Reigns play mind games, maybe interfere in matches destroying H's goons, anyone but Triple H. And Reigns doesn't say a peep.
Then on TLC, instead of Reigns, Ambrose becomes champ, and he has the feud with Triple H. H screws him out of the title at Royal Rumble, becomes champ. Next night on Raw, on the RtWM, Haitch celebrates in the ring, maybe H calls out Steph, saying something like "Here is the woman in my life who makes all of this possible". Stephanie stands in front of the ring, applauds Triple H. Reigns comes through the crowd, spears Steph.
Stares at H. Disappears in the crowd. H wants to chase, but looks at Steph, goes berserk.
Main event, Ambrose vs whoever. Haitch comes out, leaves AMBROSE, not Reigns, a bloody mess.
H goes on the mic, says "Roman, you want to play games with the Game, you try to get to me by making my family suffer? Well, the game is on, and everybody knows who YOUR family is!" (holds Dean's face into camera).
Next Raw, Reigns does that limousine hijacking shit, drags Haitch through an open door into the arena, says something for the first time in half a year: You think you have power? You're just a man! You hurt people, you enjoy the suffering of those around you. Well, the Shield is justice, and now, I'm the authority! I want YOUR ass at Wrestlemania!"

Then you can have all your shit, Triple H punishing Reigns by having to beat both Lesnar and his brother Dean to get to Triple H, your shitty Roadblock H vs Ambrose match, and finally your WM main event grudge match.

And I guarantee, nobody will boo Reigns there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope The Miz doesn't turn face again.


----------



## Shahbaz Ali (Jan 21, 2016)

Wwe Should Turn Roman Heel And Make Him Triple H,s Authority Member This Would Set Up A Perfect Match Between Him And Returning Rollins Because Rollins will come Back as a Face that is For Sure.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Kemba said:


> I hope The Miz doesn't turn face again.


Why would he?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Shahbaz Ali said:


> Wwe Should Turn Roman Heel And Make Him Triple H,s Authority Member This Would Set Up A Perfect Match Between Him And Returning Rollins Because Rollins will come Back as a Face that is For Sure.


I agree. Its the best route to go with Roman now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

holy fuck roman got literally nothing when he came out at the end

cmon wwe, how long will u continue this push. this is almost as bad as vladimir koslov


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> holy fuck roman got literally nothing when he came out at the end
> 
> cmon wwe, how long will u continue this push. *this is almost as bad as vladimir koslov*


*

*

Lol it not that level bad.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> I'm glad you found Ambrose to be cute in that segment.
> 
> For those of us wanting to see them sell us on a street fight we were left bitterly disappointed.
> 
> ...


You don't know shit. If they steal the show, nobody remembers this segment or any other contrived binary nonsense you say.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm actually looking forward to most of the matches.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Matt84 said:


> I'm actually looking forward to most of the matches.


As am I. For all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The Lesnar/Ambrose segment was by far the most dissapointing of the night for me. Not once has Dean looked like a threat to Brock, and he looked more like a kid pouting because he'd been told to clean his room than he did a man heading into war against arguably the most kayfabe dominant entity in WWE history. I'm glad most of the fans no sold it, only giving him a semblance of a reaction when he pulled out the barbed wire bat. He looked absolutely *stupid* and it wouldn't surprise me if he's semi-squashed. 



He'll get five minutes of offense with a weapon in tow, a "pop" high spot and then spend the other 10 - 15 "never giving up" while doing his best Rollins impression and getting thrown around. It'll be Rollins vs Lesnar all over again, except Dean will actually get in some offense before being discarded and squashed.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/28 - Something called 'WrestleMania' is this Sunday, this is a big PPV, right?*



Hysteria said:


> Fandango will soon be expendable.
> 
> #nowayjose


Beautiful
I internet shake your hand


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Haven't watched Raw since the 2015 Rumble fall-out show, haven't watched a PPV since SummerSlam and even gave up on NXT after that abomination of a show where they had Eva Marie in the main-event, challenging Bayley for the title.

Have a guess.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thumbinthebum said:


> Haven't watched Raw since the 2015 Rumble fall-out show, haven't watched a PPV since SummerSlam and even gave up on NXT after that abomination of a show where they had Eva Marie in the main-event, challenging Bayley for the title.
> 
> Have a guess.


You are very smart.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

I remember this time last year, thinking that Wrestlemania 31 had a terrible build due to all the part timers taking up the big spots; it looked weak on paper, but I ended up enjoying it regardless. This year, they've got the talent but the booking and match selections have been dreadful. I'd have preferred to see Triple H face Shane McMahon for control of the WWE (makes more sense than Undertaker representing Vince McMahon, which still baffles me), Brock Lesnar against Bray Wyatt (Bray doesn't seem to be involved in 'mania at all this year, despite being one the company's best characters); a triangle ladder match for the tag team titles with Usos, New Day and Lucha Dragons (instead of the IC title ladder match; I mean, with Edge + Christian and the Dudley Boyz both in the WWE at the moment, it seems like an obvious nostalgia move to bring the matches that made Edge + Christian and the Dudley Boyz famous back to the grandest stage of them all); Kevin Owens vs The Undertaker (just a match that I'd love to see); AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho would've been good if we hadn't already seen it a bunch of times (Round 4? Jesus. Don't they have any other ideas for AJ Styles? I think I'd rather have seen Styles vs The Miz at 'Mania. My preferred title match would have been Ambrose / Reigns, with Ambrose winning the title at Royal Rumble. The build could have been the collapse of their friendship as the two duke it out for the title.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Santa Snoth said:


> You don't know shit. If they steal the show, nobody remembers this segment or any other contrived binary nonsense you say.


fpalm Ok, give me one example were one stand alone wrestling match created a legitimate star? 

Give me one example in the weekly TV era were the hype/buildup, anticipation and aftermath weren't of near equal importance? 

Think before you post buddy. You might not like the way I come across in my posts, but unless you have something of worth to say to me that refutes any of the very valid points I bring up then don't bother taking the time to quote me. 

If you truly believe that a wrestling match on it's own is going to get someone over without the required structures in place then you don't have the faintest idea of what you are talking about. 

There has been a story in place for this and it's been told quite well at times (usually when Lesnar isn't there) and very poorly at others. 

My whole point was that with a better story in place and the right booking in this match Ambrose could really take off. :shrug Common sense, no? 

If you want a genuine discussion then bring something to the table. If you think everyone is too dumb to have their own opinions on wrestling or booking then why the fuck are you on a wrestling forum?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> fpalm Ok, give me one example were one stand alone wrestling match created a legitimate star?
> 
> Give me one example in the weekly TV era were the hype/buildup, anticipation and aftermath weren't of near equal importance?
> 
> ...


I don't remember much TV-wise from that time, but didn't make Ric Flair Sting a star in one night by wrestling him to a 45 minute draw in 1989?

Also, Goldberg beating Hogan on Nitro without any storyline whatsoever. Goldberg was big by then, but that match put him over the top.

Maybe Undertaker wrestling Mankind in 1996.

I don't remember anything from the PG era though.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I don't remember much TV-wise from that time, but didn't make Ric Flair Sting a star in one night by wrestling him to a 45 minute draw in 1989?
> 
> Also, Goldberg beating Hogan on Nitro without any storyline whatsoever. Goldberg was big by then, but that match put him over the top.
> 
> ...


No one match put Goldberg over man. He had a huge undefeated streak and they built up his aura for well over a year (If my memory is right). Matches can definitely be the icing on the cake and tip the guy over the threshold but I really can't think of any one match that made a guy a star without the proper story/hype/anticipation etc in place. 

That was the point I was making. That the story could have been better told going into this and then the match would mean more. 

The guy who decided to tell me I was talking shit for w/e reason seems to believe that if a match is good everybody forgets about everything that happened before hand which is obviously nonsense.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> No one match put Goldberg over man. He had a huge undefeated streak and they built up his aura for well over a year (If my memory is right). Matches can definitely be the icing on the cake and tip the guy over the threshold but I really can't think of any one match that made a guy a star without the proper story/hype/anticipation etc in place.
> 
> That was the point I was making. That the story could have been better told going into this and then the match would mean more.
> 
> The guy who decided to tell me I was talking shit for w/e reason seems to believe that if a match is good everybody forgets about everything that happened before hand which is obviously nonsense.


Well, whoever said that is obviously talking bullshit. There are great matches on Raw time and time again these days, but nobody cares because they don't mean a damn thing.

Sometimes people don't give Goldberg enough credit for how fast he went that over. He debuted September 22nd 1997 against Hugh Morris, won the US Title at Spring Stampede in April 1998, and defeated Hollywood Hogan on July 6th 1998.
Goldberg's story is the best example there is that pro wrestling is not rocket science, and that you can get someone insanely over by just playing to the legitimacy of wrestling. No talk, no convoluted storylines, just sheer presence, power and badassery. Worked for Hogan, for Austin, for Goldberg, for Brock, for Bryan. And still, nobody in WWE gets it.


----------

